# Perché chi tradisce ...



## Darietto (5 Gennaio 2019)

*Perché chi tradisce ...*

Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet? 

Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.

Chi tradisce invece? 

Non risco  proprio a trovare un motivo logico (ovviamente è un mio punto di  vista). Percepisco un qualcosa di vagamente sadico. Di narcisistico. Ho  letto le lodi (ovviamente di chi tradisce) al tradimento, in un posto  frequentato per la maggir parte da traditi. Spesso leggo i consigli che i  traditori/traditrici danno ai traditi, che sono un po' come i consigli  del gatte e la volpe. Ho letto di traditrici e traditori che  trasferiscono la colpa del loro tradimento a chi il tradimento lo ha  subito. Come succede per le persone violente, gli stupratori ecc. che  trasferiscono alla vittima la colpa per le loro azioni: te la sei  cercata! Che poi, volendo, il confronto tra chi tradisce e chi subisce  il tradimento ci potrebbe anche stare. Ma... poi, e anche spesso,  arrivano le lodi al tradimento e il puntare il dito verso i traditi che  rende tutto contorto e perverso. Cosa c'è di lodevole nel tradimento?  Cosa c'è di lodevole nello sfruttare e poi tradire la fiducia di una  persona? 

Trovo addirittura meno contorti quei personaggi (ovviamente single) che  entrano nel forum per cuccare, pensando che chi tradisce è già nella  predisposizione giusta, e chi ha subito il tradimento invece ha  l'impulso di tradire per ripicca, che da un lato la/lo rende una preda  ancora più facile. 

Ma i traditori e le traditrici, qualcuno mi spiega per favore?


----------



## void (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...


Non sempre chi tradisce vive bene con se stesso….


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Non sempre chi tradisce vive bene con se stesso….


Vero.
Vero pure che c'è una pregiudiziale assoluta che chi tradisce e scrive qui dentro stia per forza di merda con se stesso, proprio perché alla gente piace cercare qualcuno che stia meglio della propria condizione.
Vero anche che per fortuna c'è gente con il cervello sgombro dalle seghe mentali che riequilibra il confronto, visto e considerato che normalmente un ambiente di soli cornuti depressi che si fanno pat pat sulle (s)palle tende ad avvitarsi su se stesso fino ad arrivare alla lagna generalizzata, spesso insaporita da un bel po' di cattiveria dovuta al fatto che normalmente chi si becca le corna anche se è una persona di merda tende a sentirsi automaticamente un povero cristo martirizzato dalla vita e dal fato.
Molto probabilmente l'utente che ha aperto il thread è un fake della vecchia guardia, ma lo invito a leggere quando fu scritto  - proprio mentre si diceva che questo sito dovesse essere un rifugio per cornuti in cerca d'autore - che se una traditrice veniva stuprata non in costanza di rapporto sessuale con il legittimo, sotto sotto la fedifraga se lo meritava.
Dato che a tali eccessi di vomito ci si è arrivati proprio esasperando la funzione di questo posto pro traditi, a scapito del confronto, penso che utenti che ricordino a quelli con la capa pesante che se qualcuno che ti aveva promesso l'esclusiva poi se ne sbatte i coglioni non è la fine del mondo sia una presenza più che sana.


----------



## patroclo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Da tradito vedi il mondo in bianco e nero, come se i traditori fossero degli spietati killer sadici che si divertono a far soffrire le persone pianificando corna su corna.....non è così.
Naturalmente c'è chi vive tutto ciò con la facilità di bere un sorso d'acqua fresca, poi però c'è chi sta male oppure vuole semplicemente capire perchè ha fatto questo passo, perché è finito il suo amore primario, come rimediare .....ecc.ecc.


----------



## Darietto (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vero.
> Vero pure che c'è una pregiudiziale assoluta che chi tradisce e scrive  qui dentro stia per forza di merda con se stesso, proprio perché alla  gente piace cercare qualcuno che stia meglio della propria condizione.
> Vero anche che per fortuna c'è gente con il cervello sgombro dalle seghe  mentali che riequilibra il confronto, visto e considerato che  normalmente un ambiente di soli cornuti depressi che si fanno pat pat  sulle (s)palle tende ad avvitarsi su se stesso fino ad arrivare alla  lagna generalizzata, spesso insaporita da un bel po' di cattiveria  dovuta al fatto che normalmente chi si becca le corna anche se è una  persona di merda tende a sentirsi automaticamente un povero cristo  martirizzato dalla vita e dal fato.
> Molto probabilmente *l'utente che ha aperto il thread è un fake* della  vecchia guardia, ma lo invito a leggere quando fu scritto  - proprio  mentre si diceva che questo sito dovesse essere un rifugio per cornuti  in cerca d'autore - che se una traditrice veniva stuprata non in  costanza di rapporto sessuale con il legittimo, sotto sotto la fedifraga  se lo meritava.
> Dato che a tali eccessi di vomito ci si è arrivati proprio esasperando  la funzione di questo posto pro traditi, a scapito del confronto, penso  che utenti che ricordino a quelli con la capa pesante che se qualcuno  che ti aveva promesso l'esclusiva poi se ne sbatte i coglioni non è la  fine del mondo sia una presenza più che sana.


Dalla tua necessità di offendere pesantemente chi esprime (senza  offendere) un punto di vista, una semplice richiesta di  dialogo e confronto, posso dedurre che sei: o molto frustrato o solo un  narcisista (dal tuo modo sistematico di rimescolare i contenuti di un  discorso per demolirne il significato o modificarlo a tuo vantaggio  dedurrei la seconda). Inoltre dai tuoi sproloqui pedanti mi viene anche  da supporre un'età avanzata. In generale, vista la tua reazione i casi  sono due: ti senti punto sul vivo; sei semplicemente un cafone arrogante  incattivitò dalla vecchiaia (anche se le due cose non si  escludono a  vicenda).

Ti chiedo la cortesia di evitare commenti spazzatura.  Se non riesci perché hai dei problemi irrisolti, gradirei andassi  altrove a risolverli. 

p.s. per il neretto: perché, te sulla carta d'identità hai scritto arcistufo?  :mexican::singleeye:

Saluti! :up:


----------



## Darietto (5 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Da tradito vedi il mondo in bianco e nero, come se i traditori fossero degli spietati killer sadici che si divertono a far soffrire le persone pianificando corna su corna.....non è così.
> Naturalmente c'è chi vive tutto ciò con la facilità di bere un sorso d'acqua fresca, poi però c'è chi sta male oppure vuole semplicemente capire perchè ha fatto questo passo, perché è finito il suo amore primario, come rimediare .....ecc.ecc.



per favore, potresti specificare se sei tradito o traditore,  per dare un nesso al discorso


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Dalla tua necessità di offendere pesantemente chi esprime (senza  offendere) un punto di vista, una semplice richiesta di  dialogo e confronto, posso dedurre che sei: o molto frustrato o solo un  narcisista (dal tuo modo sistematico di rimescolare i contenuti di un  discorso per demolirne il significato o modificarlo a tuo vantaggio  dedurrei la seconda). Inoltre dai tuoi sproloqui pedanti mi viene anche  da supporre un'età avanzata. In generale, vista la tua reazione i casi  sono due: ti senti punto sul vivo; sei semplicemente un cafone arrogante  incattivitò dalla vecchiaia (anche se le due cose non si  escludono a  vicenda).
> 
> Ti chiedo la cortesia di evitare commenti spazzatura.  Se non riesci perché hai dei problemi irrisolti, gradirei andassi  altrove a risolverli.
> 
> ...


Senti ragazzino, io non ho capito se hai problemi con l'italiano, non c'è nessuna offesa pesante nel definirti un fake della vecchia guardia. Se ti senti pesantemente offeso da qualunque cosa io dica, forse fai proprio parte di quel gruppo di ipersensibili che vanno tenuti a bada. Resta il fatto che se hai problemi a leggere quello che scrivo, puoi cortesemente levarti dai coglioni e smettere proprio di scrivere qui.
Per quanto riguarda la pedanteria, ti assicuro che è molto meglio avere una struttura culturale che ti consente di saltare da un registro all'altro, che rimanere inchiodati al palo della propria ignoranza come fai tu. Ti sconsiglio anche, infine, per la tua salute forumistica, di evitare discorsi da trolla di quart'ordine del tipo se che se ti rispondo male è perché mi sento molto sul vivo. Se ti rispondo male è perché trovo quello che scrivi stupido e fuorviante, e falsamente detto con la cortesia viscida degli ipocriti. Fosse solo stupido eviterei proprio di calcolarti, ma dato che sono anche abbastanza convinto che tu abbia qualcuno alle spalle che ti dice cosa scrivere, Non penso proprio che ti lascerò perdere.
Auguri.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> per favore, potresti specificare se sei tradito o traditore,  per dare un nesso al discorso


Altrimenti non ti funziona il codice binario nel cervello?
Scusa, perdono, Ma se non so se sei della mia parrocchia non so se devo risponderti... devi chiedere il permesso?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Da tradito vedi il mondo in bianco e nero, come se i traditori fossero degli spietati killer sadici che si divertono a far soffrire le persone pianificando corna su corna.....non è così.
> Naturalmente c'è chi vive tutto ciò con la facilità di bere un sorso d'acqua fresca, poi però c'è chi sta male oppure vuole semplicemente capire perchè ha fatto questo passo, perché è finito il suo amore primario, come rimediare .....ecc.ecc.


Questo è uno spunto interessante. Perché, il traditore che ci sta male tendenzialmente ha una specie di salvacondotto morale rispetto a quello che scopa a cuor leggero?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, *il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi* feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...



A mio modo di vedere la risposta alla tua domanda, è nella domanda stessa 
A tuo modo di vedere. 

A mio modo di vedere, questo posto è un posto dove c'è spazio di confronto sulla relazione e sugli stili relazionali. 
In questo è incluso il tradire. 

Per il semplice motivo che senza relazione, non potrebbe esistere il tradimento della relazione. 

E poi ci sono tutti gli altri modi di vedere di quelli che stanno e vivificano il forum. 

Il senso del forum, per sua essenza, è proprio essere il luogo del confronto fra i diversi modi del vedere. 
Non questo forum in particolare eh.
I forum in generale. 

Che poi i forum stiano praticamente scomparendo, nel reale e pure nel virtuale, per essere trasformati in altro, è segno del tempo e delle trasformazioni del tempo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è uno spunto interessante. Perché, il traditore che ci sta male tendenzialmente ha una specie di salvacondotto morale rispetto a quello che scopa a cuor leggero?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche il traditore sentimentale ha un salvacondotto simile.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche il traditore sentimentale ha un salvacondotto simile.


Già lo capisco di più, probabilmente perché sono un tenerone.


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...


Sai che noia un forum monocorde? Le differenze sono sempre una ricchezza ovunque


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già lo capisco di più.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Perchè lo capisci di più?

Se togli "qualità" al sentimento, che sia sofferenza che sia amore, sempre sentimento è.

Io non vedo grosse differenze fra "amore" e "sofferenza". Tolta la qualità, resta che sono entrambi sentimenti.
Afferenti entrambi ad un sistema che colloca la sessualità nel sentimentalismo e quindi in entrambe le situazioni c'è una spiegazione apparente che definisce l'umano come umano appartenente al conosciuto.


Mi spiego?


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già lo capisco di più, probabilmente perché sono un tenerone.


Sì, sei un tenerone 

(io invece tendo a sconfinare nello spettro autistico quando guardo i sentimenti con il fine di guardarli)


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè lo capisci di più?
> 
> Se togli "qualità" al sentimento, che sia sofferenza che sia amore, sempre sentimento è.
> 
> ...


Ho editato. Non esiste al mondo parlare di sentimenti senza qualificarli. Altrimenti anche cercare un bagno con urgenza diventa un sentimento. Il traduttore che soffre è tendenzialmente un cretino perché invece di stare meglio facendo un qualcosa che comporta un notevole dispendio di energie, tempo cervello e logistica, va a stare peggio. Il che per me qualifica il soggetto agente come qualcuno che ha sbagliato l'analisi a monte. Provare un trasporto per il proprio oggetto del desiderio invece e quanto di più sano esista al mondo, e giustifica assolutamente tutto l'ambaradan di cui sopra. Normalmente invece che non cerca manco il trasporto si recupera un* professionist*, che non lascia strascichi
Piantala di giocare a Indovina chi.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, sei un tenerone
> 
> (io invece tendo a sconfinare nello spettro autistico quando guardo i sentimenti con il fine di guardarli)


Magari. Secondo me è Asperger. 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho editato. Non esiste al mondo parlare di sentimenti senza qualificarli. Altrimenti anche cercare un bagno con urgenza diventa un sentimento. Il *traduttore* che soffre è tendenzialmente un cretino perché invece di stare meglio facendo un qualcosa che comporta un notevole dispendio di energie, tempo cervello e logistica, va a stare peggio. Il che per me qualifica il soggetto agente come qualcuno che ha sbagliato l'analisi a monte. Provare un trasporto per il proprio oggetto del desiderio invece e quanto di più sano esista al mondo, e giustifica assolutamente tutto l'ambaradan di cui sopra. Normalmente invece che non cerca manco il trasporto si recupera un* professionist*, che non lascia strascichi
> Piantala di giocare a Indovina chi.


traduttore è traditore, vero? 

Io non penso che sia un cretino, ma penso che nn sappia quello che sta facendo. O meglio, penso che abbia difficoltà a collocare l'azione. Che in buona sostanza, sì, abbia mal collocato l'analisi a monte. 
Non tanto della situazione, quanto di se stesso nella situazione. 

Fra l'altro se il riferimento è un sistema che assolutizza i sentimenti in dicotomie, ti amo vs non ti amo, per dire, è un bel casino.

Togliere momentaneamente la qualità ai sentimenti è solo uno stratagemma per osservare il sentimento uscendo dalle dicotomie. 
Sofferenza, male, ma anche punizione intrinseca. 
Amore bene, e anche rafforzativo dell'azione. 

Se esci da bene e male, restano due sentimenti, per dire, sofferenza e amore che non appartengono al bene e al male ma diventano manifestazioni dell'animo.

La mia posizione è non dover giustificare un bel niente. 
Io ho tradito. Ho tradito per me. Per la relazione con me. 
E sul piatto della bilancia ho dato maggior spazio (non valore, questo è l'altro inghippo) a me invece che all'altro. 

Spesso il maggior spazio viene scambiato con maggior valore (e qui di nuovo è scivolare nella qualità del sentimento invece che prendere il sentimento per quel che è, manifestazione elaborata di emozioni più sotteranee). 

A me piace giocare a Indovina chi!! :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Magari. Secondo me è Asperger.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi piacciono un sacco gli asperger!!

Si chiedono cose veramente interessanti. 
E hanno pure ragione su tutta una serie di aspetti. 
A mio modo di vedere.

Dal punto di vista sociale, abbiamo una miriade di accessori fondamentalmente inutili, dal punto di vista delle funzioni per cui sono pensati. 

Hanno una prospettiva molto, molto interessante sul mondo.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piacciono un sacco gli asperger!!
> 
> Si chiedono cose veramente interessanti.
> E hanno pure ragione su tutta una serie di aspetti.
> ...


Per chi li deve gestire lavorativamente è una ammazzata.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Spesso il maggior spazio viene scambiato con maggior valore (e qui di nuovo è scivolare nella qualità del sentimento invece che prendere il sentimento per quel che è, manifestazione elaborata di emozioni più sotteranee).


Io però qui non te la condivido. Non è necessariamente detto che tradendo Si conceda maggior spazio e non maggior valore. Nel mio caso non è stata una ricerca di spazio. Quello ce l'avevo anche prima. È stato proprio un processo di valorizzazione dell'individuo rispetto al progetto.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per chi li deve gestire lavorativamente è una ammazzata.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Dipende. 

Certo non è andar a raccoglier fiorellini nei campi a primavera. 

Ma, nella giusta prospettiva, può rivelarsi appassionante. 

Ho avuto un docente aspie. 
Un genio nell'analisi psicologica. 

Solo che poi si perdeva in 10 mq. 

E' solo questione di sapersi muovere nei picchi. 
E avere tecniche e metodi per farlo. 

Sicuramente non è per tutti. 
E altrettanto sicuramente o si sa entrare in quel mondo o averci a che fare è sfiancante. 

Ma se si entra...è come andare nel paese delle meraviglie. 

E' che la nostra società fa veramente fatica a comprendere ed accogliere la neuroatipicità e, paradossalmente, è autistica e necessita di schemi rassicuratori in cui riconoscere una maggioranza. 

Quando c'è comorbilità con altri disturbi le cose si complicano.
Penso a comportamenti problema che afferiscono all'ambito dell'aggressività per dire. 
O a ritardi che comportano gravi inabilità alla partecipazione sociale. 

D'altro canto, lo spettro è molto, molto ampio. 
Come una caramella, cicciotta la centro e stretta agli estremi.
Di solito negli estremi ci sono casini. 
Che l'estremo sia la tipicità estrema oppure l'atipicità estrema.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dipende.
> 
> Certo non è andar a raccoglier fiorellini nei campi a primavera.
> 
> ...


Siamo addetti ai lavori in campi diversi. 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io però qui non te la condivido. Non è necessariamente detto che tradendo Si conceda maggior spazio e non maggior valore. Nel mio caso non è stata una ricerca di spazio. Quello ce l'avevo anche prima. È stato proprio un processo di valorizzazione dell'individuo rispetto al progetto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



questo è lungo...ora devo andare.
Ma appena ho tempo ci scrivo.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune.


Io quando nsono stato tradito, mai avrei pensato di iscrivermi in un posto come questo, per cercare caldi abbracci, di cui sapevo in anticipo non mi ci sarei fatto una sega

Anzi

Avrei probabilmente aumentato la distanza da una serie di atteggiamenti, con risultati per me negativi

Io mi sono iscritto quando ho potuto vedere e lucidare le due facce della medaglia, e avere una panoramica che mi consentisse il confronto costruttivo con tutti

Essendomi seduto su entrambe le poltrone, ho potuto farlo e cerco di farlo

Ma caldi rifugi proprio no, li lascio a chi ne sa godere


----------



## ipazia (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Siamo addetti ai lavori in campi diversi.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ho editato 

Sì


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> questo è lungo...ora devo andare.
> Ma appena ho tempo ci scrivo.


Ciao Zia 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (5 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piacciono un sacco gli asperger!!
> 
> Si chiedono cose veramente interessanti.
> E hanno pure ragione su tutta una serie di aspetti.
> ...



Non sono un esperto, ma ho conosciuto qualche persona autistica e mi piace pensare l'autismo come una sorta di liberazione dalle convenzioni sociali, un liberarsi del bagaglio e della zavorra delle quali millenni di processo evolutivo ci hanno caricato.


----------



## Darietto (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti ragazzino, io non ho capito se hai problemi con l'italiano, non c'è nessuna offesa pesante nel definirti un fake della vecchia guardia. Se ti senti pesantemente offeso da qualunque cosa io dica, forse fai proprio parte di quel gruppo di ipersensibili che vanno tenuti a bada. Resta il fatto che se hai problemi a leggere quello che scrivo, *puoi cortesemente levarti dai coglioni e smettere proprio di scrivere qui.*
> Per quanto riguarda la pedanteria, ti assicuro che è molto meglio avere una struttura culturale che ti consente di saltare da un registro all'altro, che rimanere inchiodati al palo della propria ignoranza come fai tu. Ti sconsiglio anche, infine, per la tua salute forumistica, di evitare discorsi da trolla di quart'ordine del tipo se che se ti rispondo male è perché mi sento molto sul vivo. Se ti rispondo male è perché trovo quello che scrivi stupido e fuorviante, e falsamente detto con la cortesia viscida degli ipocriti. Fosse solo stupido eviterei proprio di calcolarti, ma dato che sono anche abbastanza convinto che tu abbia qualcuno alle spalle che ti dice cosa scrivere, Non penso proprio che ti lascerò perdere.
> Auguri.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi stai dicendo che dovrei "levarmi dai coglioni" perché non condivido quello che scrivi? E perché mai? Mi sembra piuttosto egocentrica come affermazione: ci sono tantissimi utenti intelligenti e interessanti qui dentro. Non vedo perché dovrei andarmene per una discordanza con un solo utente, tra l'altro anche tra quelli meno interessanti intelletualmente e umanamente. 

p.s. se per te cortesia ed educazione sono sinonimo di ipocrisia...povero ragazzo! :singleeye:


----------



## Lostris (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...


beh, si chiama tradimento.net, non traditi.net....

Non è un sito che si propone di essere di mutuo soccorso per traditi, ma nemmeno di consigli per impenitenti traditori.

Viene utilizzato per sfogo, confronto sulle dinamiche relazionali che ruotano attorno a tradimenti.. fatti o subiti.
E poi ci si confronta anche su altro. Portando le proprie idee.

Trovare i due lati della medaglia è sicuramente un pro.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già lo capisco di più, probabilmente perché sono un tenerone.


Sono solo due versione furbacchione della stessa medaglia... tradire è tradire, le motivazioni stanno a monte e ognuno ha le proprie, spesso quelle che ritiene più convenienti alla propria versione.
Sia chiaro nulla da eccepire,  ma la ricerca di una maggior validità di motivazioni, salvo casi davvero estremi, la lascerei a chi non ha l'audacia (eviterei la parola coraggio ) delle proprie azioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono solo due versione furbacchione della stessa medaglia... tradire è tradire, le motivazioni stanno a monte e ognuno ha le proprie, spesso quelle che ritiene più convenienti alla propria versione.
> Sia chiaro nulla da eccepire,  ma la ricerca di una maggior validità di motivazioni, salvo casi davveop estrem, la lascerei a chi non ha l'audacia (eviterei la parola coraggio ) delle proprie azioni.


Determinazione?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che dovrei "levarmi dai coglioni" perché non condivido quello che scrivi? E perché mai? Mi sembra piuttosto egocentrica come affermazione: ci sono tantissimi utenti intelligenti e interessanti qui dentro. Non vedo perché dovrei andarmene per una discordanza con un solo utente, tra l'altro anche tra quelli meno interessanti intelletualmente e umanamente.
> 
> p.s. se per te cortesia ed educazione sono sinonimo di ipocrisia...povero ragazzo! :singleeye:


Quello che ti dovevo dire te l'ho detto. Sei untuoso.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Determinazione?


Meglio... contempla la presa in carico delle eventuali responsabilità


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...


e perche' mai dovrebbere essere strana questa convivenza ? 

firmato : tradita e traditrice.

piu' certificato di cosi il fatto che possono coesistere queste 2 situazioni 
buon proseguimento.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Meglio... contempla la presa in carico delle eventuali responsabilità


E delle contromisure.


----------



## Darietto (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che ti dovevo dire te l'ho detto. Sei untuoso.


caspita, l'ultimatum! sei proprio un tipo tosto :mexican:


comunque a parte questi intermezzi goliardici e ludici, ho letto interventi interessanti e più stimolanti dal punto di vista del confronto che non della polemica. Appena ho tempo cercherò di rispondere. Grazie intanto per le diverse risposte! Anche perché non ho mai espresso un parere categorico contro la convivenza delle due "fazioni". 
Il mio era solo un dubbio. Fondamentalmente e per assurdo, con lo scopo del confronto più che dello scontro.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E delle contromisure.


A ri...:serpe:


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> caspita, l'ultimatum! sei proprio un tipo tosto :mexican:


Non immagini quanto. Anzi, secondo me lo sai benissimo. Comunque ora che il dubbio te lo sei levato puoi anche andartene a fanculo


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> A ri...:serpe:


E perché mai?


----------



## Rosarose (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...


Poi ci sono le/gli amanti single. Quelli dove li collochi??
Non credi che avere il punto di vista del maggior numero di persone possibili senza dovere per forza  collocarli in un ruolo possa essere molto arricchente. 
Nonché  l'esperienza degli altri raccontata senza filtri grazie all'anonimato?
Per me poi sono proprio i punti di vista più lontani dal mio che mi hanno arricchito, e fatto riflettere!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il mio era solo un dubbio. Fondamentalmente e per assurdo, con lo scopo del confronto più che dello scontro.


Mi rifaccio alla tua domanda.
I traditori hanno la stessa motivazione speculare, conoscere altri traditori per capire le varie modalità e come sono andate le cose, oltre naturalmente a conoscere come si comporterà l'altra parte grazie alle storie raccontate a campione dai traditi.
Insomma credo interessi la conoscenza delle reazioni altrui magari per decidere il futuro che li coinvolgerà, e perfino per asserire la loro rivendicazione al tradimento fornendone le giustificazioni del caso.
Alla fine non è così difficile, quando siamo in una situazione in cui agiamo o subiamo, confrontarci con chi vive le stesse realtà può fornire una visuale nuova o diversa da quella che ci siamo prefigurati.
Infine il tradimento come argomento credo abbia un fascino particolare, muove moltissime sensazioni umane  e spesso ci mette a nudo come non avremmo voluto o pensato di vederci.  Quello che va bene, che non ha sorprese e  fila liscio non ha altro interesse che il raccontarlo, fine.  
Mentre fare saltare il banco, quello sì che fa scorrere fiumi di parole, nutre tutte le ipotesi e le illazioni possibili. E questo attrae l'interesse anche del traditore.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Poi ci sono le/gli amanti single. Quelli dove li collochi??
> Non credi che avere il punto di vista del maggior numero di persone possibili senza dovere per forza  collocarli in un ruolo possa essere molto arricchente.
> Nonché  l'esperienza degli altri raccontata senza filtri grazie all'anonimato?
> Per me poi sono proprio i punti di vista più lontani dal mio che mi hanno arricchito, e fatto riflettere!
> ...


Rosa, questo è ovvio è scontato. Solo che, come tutti gli utenti un po' più anzianotti ricorderanno, questa storia di rendere tradinet un posto con la _mission _dell'accoglienza per cornuti sofferenti (possibilmente  da lasciare in frollatura per anni in analisi e controanalisi del senso profondo del perché è del percome), sia un discorso che ciclicamente salta fuori


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché mai?


Giusto non ha senso rimproverare un crotalo di essere crotalo... 

Alla parola contromisure ... non so perchè ma ho immaginato il codice civile, il "Della guerra" di Von Clausewitz ed un manuale di depistaggio ... dici che esagero ?? :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Da tradito vedi il mondo in bianco e nero, come se i traditori fossero degli spietati killer sadici che si divertono a far soffrire le persone pianificando corna su corna.....non è così.
> Naturalmente c'è chi vive tutto ciò con la facilità di bere un sorso d'acqua fresca, poi però c'è chi sta male oppure vuole semplicemente capire perchè ha fatto questo passo, perché è finito il suo amore primario, come rimediare .....ecc.ecc.


Ci sono traditori che si dipingono come killer sadici o astuti pianificatori alla Ocean


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giusto non ha senso rimproverare un crotalo di essere crotalo...
> 
> Alla parola contromisure ... non so perchè ma ho immaginato il codice civile, il "Della guerra" di Von Clausewitz ed un manuale di depistaggio ... dici che esagero ?? :rotfl:


 se proprio hai il trip di paragonarmi ad un serpente, ti chiederei a questo punto un costrittore. Tra mordere qualcuno e aspettare che muoia avvelenato e stritolare la propria preda usando la forza bruta, scelgo a mani basse la seconda.


----------



## Rosarose (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Rosa, questo è ovvio è scontato. Solo che, come tutti gli utenti un po' più anzianotti ricorderanno, questa storia di rendere tradinet un posto con la _mission _dell'accoglienza per cornuti sofferenti (possibilmente  da lasciare in frollatura per anni in analisi e controanalisi del senso profondo del perché è del percome), sia un discorso che ciclicamente salta fuori


Si lo so che è scontato! Ma volevo essere terra terra proprio per essere estremamente comprensibile per chi come Darietto se ne esce con tali idee...

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si lo so che è scontato! Ma volevo essere terra terra proprio per essere estremamente comprensibile per chi come Darietto se ne esce con tali idee...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


 Non sono mica idee. Solo cagate con il radiocomando. Una specie di urlo disperato di qualche deficiente che vuole urlare al mondo che c'è anche lui.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non immagini quanto. Anzi, secondo me lo sai benissimo. Comunque ora che il dubbio te lo sei levato puoi anche andartene a fanculo


Possono esistere punti di vista diversi e questo è normale. 
Quello che non è normale sono questi ripetuti insulti verso persone che a te non piacciono semplicemente perché sono stati traditi.
Il modo di relazionarsi con il prossimo anche se di mentalità diversa alla tua rispecchia chi sei tu, è il tuo biglietto da visita. 
Vedi tu ...., ma veramente tutti questi insulti a me arcistufano. 
PS: tutte le donne prima o poi scoprono che sono state tradite ( se sono state tradite). 
Se non reagiscono ci sono solo 2 motivi. 
Ma non perché tu sei bravo a nascondere.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Possono esistere punti di vista diversi e questo è normale.
> Quello che non è normale sono questi ripetuti insulti verso persone che a te non piacciono *semplicemente perché sono stati traditi.*
> Il modo di relazionarsi con il prossimo anche se di mentalità diversa alla tua rispecchia chi sei tu, è il tuo biglietto da visita.
> Vedi tu ...., ma veramente tutti questi insulti a me arcistufano.
> ...


Punti di vista. Il grassetto è una sesquipedale cazzata. Sempre sostenuto che la divisione in parrocchie traditori-traditi-amanti non qualifica un bel nulla.
Se uno non mi piace perché lo ritengo un fake, saranno anche affari miei. 
Cià


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> PS: tutte le donne prima o poi scoprono che sono state tradite ( se sono state tradite).
> Se non reagiscono ci sono solo 2 motivi.


Quali?


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...


Si chiama confronto, scambio di idee di opinioni e di visoni opposte sul tradimento.
Altrimenti il forum si chiamerebbe "Muro del Pianto" oppure "Forex sulle azioni Kleenex & Affini".
Noto che sei abbastanza manicheo nella divisione tra i 144mila della Gerusalemme Celeste e gli altri, IMHO ci sono varie sumature, nessuno tesse l'elogio del tradimento, almeno io non lo faccio.
Il tradimento è il frutto di un combinato disposto dei comportamenti di 2 persone, le dinamiche sono sempre diverse e il confronto serve a capire.
Un forum è come una miniera di diamanti.
Devi frantumare 100.000 Tonns di Kimberlite per trovare 10 KT River D di diamanti.
In mezzo a tutti i commenti qui scritti ci sarà anche qualcuno che potrà aiutare un caso specifico.
Cuccare sul forum...oddio può essere possibile non so se sia mai accaduto ma non è questo lo scopo del medesimo ovviamente.
Non so se ho spiegato qualcosa ma ho provarto a dare il mio POV di traditore seriale...molto seriale.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si chiama confronto, scambio di idee di opinioni e di visoni opposte sul tradimento.
> Altrimenti il forum si chiamerebbe "Muro del Pianto" oppure "Forex sulle azioni Kleenex & Affini".
> Noto che sei abbastanza manicheo nella divisione tra i 144mila della Gerusalemme Celeste e gli altri, IMHO ci sono varie sumature, nessuno tesse l'elogio del tradimento, almeno io non lo faccio.
> Il tradimento è il frutto di un combinato disposto dei comportamenti di 2 persone, le dinamiche sono sempre diverse e il confronto serve a capire.
> ...


Bello il paragone con l’estrazione dei minerali.
Ma anche come diario virtuale per molti ha una funzione.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si chiama confronto, scambio di idee di opinioni e di visoni opposte sul tradimento.
> Altrimenti il forum si chiamerebbe "Muro del Pianto" oppure "Forex sulle azioni Kleenex & Affini".
> Noto che sei abbastanza manicheo nella divisione tra i 144mila della Gerusalemme Celeste e gli altri, IMHO ci sono varie sumature, nessuno tesse l'elogio del tradimento, almeno io non lo faccio.
> Il tradimento è il frutto di un combinato disposto dei comportamenti di 2 persone, le dinamiche sono sempre diverse e il confronto serve a capire.
> ...


Traditore serioso.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Traditore serioso.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Difficile essere seri con certe amanti[emoji1787]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Difficile essere seri con certe amanti[emoji1787]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Perfido.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quali?


Non me lo far dire .... 
Non hai nessuna idea ?


----------



## Farabrutto (5 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello il paragone con l’estrazione dei minerali.
> Ma anche come diario virtuale per molti ha una funzione.


Quoto. Per me è così.
Ogni tanto rileggo ciò che ho scritto e cmq il confronto con tutti voi mi è stato utile per non fare cazzate. O almeno per limitare i danni.
Convengo che il bello di questo forum sta proprio nel confronto tra i due fronti.
Altrimenti sarebbe talmente noioso che non varrebbe nemmeno la pena leggerlo.

Inviato dal mio SM-J600FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quali?


E ci sarebbe anche la possibilità in cui la tradita o il tradito non se ne accorgono e non perché chi tradisce è furbo. Per quanto furbo possa essere un traditore ...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non me lo far dire ....
> Non hai nessuna idea ?


Spara, mi interessa. Questo Natale ti leggo sul piede di guerra.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E ci sarebbe anche la possibilità in cui la tradita o il tradito non se ne accorgono e non perché chi tradisce è furbo. Per quanto furbo possa essere un traditore ...


Mannaggia quanto Sono furbi questi traditori! :rotfl:
Certo che ti gira proprio male!
Non si tratta di essere furbi. Si tratta che la peggior cosa che possa fare un traditore, È tradire con leggerezza. Sbattendosene i coglioni e non adottando le giuste precauzioni. L'amante viene sempre per seconda rispetto alla legittima, altrimenti tanto vale lasciare la legittima.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non me lo far dire ....
> Non hai nessuna idea ?


Allora, una moglie che sa di venire tradita e tace (cosa che implica che il tradimento potrebbe continuare) direi come opzioni, da considerare solo se benestante (ossia solo ed esclusivamente se a lei non manca un certo agio materiale):
1) almeno va fuori dai cogl e sto tranquilla
2) meglio così non me la chiede a me (nel caso di matrimonio bianco e di lunga durata), che mi son pure appena fatta la doccia e voglio mettermi tranquilla a letto a guardarmi la maratona di xyz
3) vai vai tanto chi ti se pija
4) se ci attacco addosso il cartello "non si accettano resi" me lo rimanda a casa subito
5) oh bene è andato... Augustoooooooo vieni pure!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Direi che una donna che non vive in situazioni di particolare agio a fronte del tradimento più difficilmente sta zitta (è quella che lava la mutanda e passa la famosissima ramazza) ma potrebbe farlo per amore dei figli, perchè l'ha accettato così com'è (diciamo che ha capito che non se ne andrà assolutamente di casa e se anche così fosse si è già informata riguardo i suoi diritti), ma non vedo questo tipo di donna come la classica mogliettina mite.
Trovo difficile che una donna accetti di sapere di essere tradita e faccia finta di niente, diverso il perdonare la scoperta di un tradimento avvenuto molti anni prima. 
In alcune donne in generale pensando a sempre a matrimoni di lunga data, posso pensare che siano allora veramente "separati in casa", ma che a lei piaccia lo status sociale che ha con lui, che le piacciano le serate con gli amici, comprare i vari regalini di natale, addobbare la tavola per la serata convenuta, vestirsi elegante e accompagnarsi in coppia con lui. Personalmente è qualcosa che fatico a comprendere nel profondo, immagino gli stia bene purchè lui tenga la cosa ben nascosta. Gli piace la maschera che ha messo alla sua vita direi (e a lui pure). Levata quella dovrebbe guardare tutta la merda, allora è più facile guardare la cornice. In fondo di merda ne hanno tutti pensa.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Allora, una moglie che sa di venire tradita e tace (cosa che implica che il tradimento potrebbe continuare) direi come opzioni, da considerare solo se benestante (ossia solo ed esclusivamente se a lei non manca un certo agio materiale):
> 1) almeno va fuori dai cogl e sto tranquilla
> 2) meglio così non me la chiede a me (nel caso di matrimonio bianco e di lunga durata), che mi son pure appena fatta la doccia e voglio mettermi tranquilla a letto a guardarmi la maratona di xyz
> 3) vai vai tanto chi ti se pija
> ...


Scusa ma per te avere il particolare agio significa potersi permettere €400 al mese di filippina part-time? Perché se basta quella cifra per fare una donna cornuta e contenta state messe male :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusa ma per te avere il particolare agio significa potersi permettere €400 al mese di filippina part-time? Perché se basta quella cifra per fare una donna cornuta e contenta state messe male :rotfl:


Non intendevo quello. Semplicemente una donna che sa il marito la tradisce e si trova a far lavatrici degli indumenti usati da lui... non so come spiegarti, è qualcosa di tattile. Tocco i vestiti e so che lui mentre mi tradiva li indossava, percui focalizzo un pensiero mentre compio un'azione. Tocco qualcosa che è stato fra loro, e io lo so. Oltre al tatto posso usare l'olfatto. I sensi scaturiscono pure emozioni.
Però sono ipotesi...
Particolare agio vuol dire aver la filippina e tante altre cose per me. Io ho provato a rispondere all'ipotesi di Lara con quello che mi veniva in mente. Ma faccio fatica a credere alla cornuta e contenta, diciamo cornuta e che gli va bene esserlo finchè le cose girano in X modo (come magari sarà stato per un personaggio come Veronica Lario).


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non intendevo quello. Semplicemente una donna che sa il marito la tradisce e si trova a far lavatrici degli indumenti usati da lui... non so come spiegarti, è qualcosa di tattile. Tocco i vestiti e so che lui mentre mi tradiva li indossava, percui focalizzo un pensiero mentre compio un'azione. Tocco qualcosa che è stato fra loro, e io lo so. Oltre al tatto posso usare l'olfatto. I sensi scaturiscono pure emozioni.
> Però sono ipotesi...
> Particolare agio vuol dire aver la filippina e tante altre cose per me. Io ho provato a rispondere all'ipotesi di Lara con quello che mi veniva in mente. Ma faccio fatica a credere alla cornuta e contenta, diciamo cornuta e che gli va bene esserlo finchè le cose girano in X modo (come magari sarà stato per un personaggio come Veronica Lario).


Io vorrei ricordare  che l’essere umano sceglie sempre  il meno peggio per se’. 
Il meno peggio e’ soggettivo .


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2019)

Quello che mi colpisce di quanto letto finora nel forum, è che spesso leggo di storie con ancora del bel sesso, armonia, ect. però a nessuno (o almeno io non l'ho letto) gli esce mai la parola PASSIONE. Non è un critica. Però mi ha colpito.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io vorrei ricordare  che l’essere umano sceglie sempre  il meno peggio per se’.
> Il meno peggio e’ soggettivo .


Edit: avevo letto male. Modifico.

Capisco che si possa scegliere di ricostruire come nel tuo caso, ma stare zitti sapendo di venire traditi è qualcosa veramente difficile. Mi viene da pensare che hai perso ogni speranza di un certo tipo di rapporto con l'altro, sai che lui deve andare in giro... e se non fa danni cerchi di far finta di nulla. 
Poi il meno peggio... a me pare che tu ti sei fatta un mazzo tanto per capire le dinamiche che portano a tradire, quello che un uomo può vivere con un'amante. Più che il meno peggio sono scelte per ciò che si vuole nella propria vita. Tu hai scelto la famiglia, e hai lottato per questo.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non intendevo quello. Semplicemente una donna che sa il marito la tradisce e si trova a far lavatrici degli indumenti usati da lui... non so come spiegarti, è qualcosa di tattile. Tocco i vestiti e so che lui mentre mi tradiva li indossava, percui focalizzo un pensiero mentre compio un'azione. Tocco qualcosa che è stato fra loro, e io lo so. Oltre al tatto posso usare l'olfatto. I sensi scaturiscono pure emozioni.
> Però sono ipotesi...
> Particolare agio vuol dire aver la filippina e tante altre cose per me. Io ho provato a rispondere all'ipotesi di Lara con quello che mi veniva in mente. Ma faccio fatica a credere alla cornuta e contenta, diciamo cornuta e che gli va bene esserlo finchè le cose girano in X modo (come magari sarà stato per un personaggio come Veronica Lario).


Secondo me stai esagerando col tutto bianco o col tutto nero. La cornuta & contenta, così come il cornuto & contento non esistono. Esistono però persone che, invece di strutturare traumi magari scrivendo per anni sul forum quanto soffrono si fanno velocemente due domandine riguardo i figli, la situazione economico sociale, e l'affetto (esattamente in quest'ordine), e decidono di andare avanti anche sapendo di avere o di aver avuto la capa pesante.
In base a quel che ho visto io, la prima domanda che ti fai quando scopri di avere le corna (ma è anche la stessa domanda che si fa un traditore spesso e volentieri, prima di tornare a casa, te lo assicuro) riguarda i figli. 
Poi il budget e la cornice.
Oltretutto questo discorso sta prendendo un po' troppo la piega maschi contro femmine. Come se una che scopa in giro però lava i calzini avesse il famoso salvacondotto di cui sopra.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io vorrei ricordare  che l’essere umano sceglie sempre  il meno peggio per se’.
> Il meno peggio e’ soggettivo .


Nah. I piedi in due scarpe servono esattamente a non scegliere il meno peggio.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che mi colpisce di quanto letto finora nel forum, è che spesso leggo di storie con ancora del bel sesso, armonia, ect. però a nessuno (o almeno io non l'ho letto) gli esce mai la parola PASSIONE. Non è un critica. Però mi ha colpito.


Romanticona 
La passione è roba da sedicenni. Quando ti puoi permettere di fregartene delle responsabilità e delle scelte che hai fatto che alla fine decidono per te. Io non tornerei mai indietro ai miei 16 anni, anche se scopavo come un riccio con la fidanzatina fissa a colpi di per sempre.
Perché so che è una stagione della vita che si è chiusa. Adesso c'è più calcolo e più voglia di esplorare, da bambino hai voglia di assoluti. Per questo ti sembra un'età dell'oro. Pur di sembrare grande ti metti con la prima ragazzina che ti capita a tiro e ci pianifichi tutta la vita. Poi come é giusto che sia, arrivano le piccole e grandi disillusioni.
A quel punto sta a te scegliere se sospirare cercando di ritrovare il te stesso sedicenne, fare tutte le scelte serie casa mutuo figli famiglia e ritrovarti a 40 anni ad essere un automa svuotato, o decidere che vuoi tutto. Normalmente per volere tutto devi rompere qualche uovo.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Edit: avevo letto male. Modifico.
> 
> Capisco che si possa scegliere di ricostruire come nel tuo caso, ma stare zitti sapendo di venire traditi è qualcosa veramente difficile. Mi viene da pensare che hai perso ogni speranza di un certo tipo di rapporto con l'altro, sai che lui deve andare in giro... e se non fa danni cerchi di far finta di nulla.
> Poi il meno peggio... a me pare che *tu ti sei fatta un mazzo tanto per capire le dinamiche che portano a tradire*, quello che un uomo può vivere con un'amante. Più che il meno peggio sono scelte per ciò che si vuole nella propria vita. Tu hai scelto la famiglia, e hai lottato per questo.


Si ma sarebbe da verificare se  [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] le ha capite. A volte banalizza male, soprattutto quando parla di uomini di mezza età con la sindrome di Peter Pan


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mannaggia quanto Sono furbi questi traditori! :rotfl:
> Certo che ti gira proprio male!
> Non si tratta di essere furbi. Si tratta che la peggior cosa che possa fare un traditore, È tradire con leggerezza. Sbattendosene i coglioni e non adottando le giuste precauzioni. L'amante viene sempre per seconda rispetto alla legittima, altrimenti tanto vale lasciare la legittima.


Puro Vangelo. (Cit.)

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me stai esagerando col tutto bianco o col tutto nero. La cornuta & contenta, così come il cornuto & contento non esistono. Esistono però persone che, invece di strutturare traumi magari scrivendo per anni sul forum quanto soffrono si fanno velocemente due domandine riguardo i figli, la situazione economico sociale, e l'affetto (esattamente in quest'ordine), e decidono di andare avanti anche sapendo di avere o di aver avuto la capa pesante.
> In base a quel che ho visto io, la prima domanda che ti fai quando scopri di avere le corna (ma è anche la stessa domanda che si fa un traditore spesso e volentieri, prima di tornare a casa, te lo assicuro) riguarda i figli.
> Poi il budget e la cornice.
> Oltretutto questo discorso sta prendendo un po' troppo la piega maschi contro femmine. Come se una che scopa in giro però lava i calzini avesse il famoso salvacondotto di cui sopra.


A questo punto aspettiamo la risposta di Lara, visto che è stata lei a parlare dei motivi percui una donna tace.
Io ho chiesto quali a lei e in risposta a lei ho abbozzato quelle cose in due secondi.

Sulla passione non la vedo come te. Giorno fa hai scritto una frase scherzosa, non mi ricordo le parole esatte, su tua moglie che ti aveva usato per sesso... faceva intendere passione (provata da lei verso di te).


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A questo punto aspettiamo la risposta di Lara, visto che è stata lei a parlare dei motivi percui una donna tace.
> Io ho chiesto quali a lei e in risposta a lei ho abbozzato quelle cose in due secondi.
> 
> Sulla passione non la vedo come te. Giorno fa hai scritto una frase scherzosa, non mi ricordo le parole esatte, su tua moglie che ti aveva usato per sesso... faceva intendere passione (provata da lei verso di te).


Ma io e la legittima ci vogliamo un gran bene, ci piacciamo da matti e siamo ancora innamorati nonostante tutte le pesantezze  gestionali che la vita ci butta addosso. Resta il fatto che la passione che ti frigge il cervello è data sicuramente dall'altra persona, ma è data anche per buona parte dall'assenza di responsabilità.
Anche solo banalmente chiudersi dentro un albergo a scopare una settimana come ricci col telefono staccato è impensabile alla nostra età, con tutti i resti che hai da dare.
E per come la Intendo io, la passione (quella vera) fa a cazzotti con i compromessi.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma io e la legittima ci vogliamo un gran bene, ci piacciamo da matti e siamo ancora innamorati nonostante tutte le pesantezze  gestionali che la vita ci butta addosso. Resta il fatto che la passione che ti frigge il cervello è data sicuramente dall'altra persona, ma è data anche per buona parte dall'assenza di responsabilità.
> Anche solo banalmente chiudersi dentro un albergo a scopare una settimana come ricci col telefono staccato è impensabile alla nostra età, con tutti i resti che hai da dare.
> E per come la Intendo io, la passione (quella vera) fa a cazzotti con i compromessi.


Ma perchè la chiami sempre legittima? 
La passione in amore può far danni senza dubbio, e in età adulta è anche scomoda se la provi. Ma se provi un trasporto passionale per una persona, puoi anche smorzarlo -lo farà la tua parte logica-, ma non è che non lo riconosci. Puoi reprimerlo, aspettare che passi, che muoia nel tempo.
Non intendevo solo fare l'amore con passione ma sentire passione verso una persona. Se quella persona ce l'hai in casa ok le responsabilità, i figli comprensibilissimo, ma farla morire completamente...
I matrimoni responsabili cosa sono allora, sti progetti... architetture su una copula?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma perchè la chiami sempre legittima?


Perché lo é. La mia legittima consorte. Regina madre dell'erede al trono.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I matrimoni responsabili cosa sono allora, sti progetti... architetture su una copula?


Peggio. Società di mutuo soccorso basate sul presupposto che si ha paura di invecchiare da soli.


----------



## Minerva (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché lo é. La mia legittima consorte. Regina madre dell'erede al trono.


che culo


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Peggio. Società di mutuo soccorso basate sul presupposto che si ha paura di invecchiare da soli.


Così sinceramente esplicito, sebbene tu lo sia di massima, ti ho letto raramente...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo


Secondo me assolutamente sì.
P.s. comunque grazie per non aver resistito La rabbia  dei popolani é il bastione su cui è costruita la mia grandezza. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Così sinceramente esplicito, sebbene tu lo sia di massima, ti ho letto raramente...


E perché mai? Sono costantemente circondato da coppie che passano la giornata a fare compromessi al ribasso per non dover mettere in discussione la natura stessa del matrimonio. Io, un po' per deformazione professionale un po' perché sono da sempre un bambino curioso, quando ho davanti un fenomeno, sia esso il matrimonio oppure un nuovo software fighissimo che manda astronavi nello spazio, cerco sempre di ricostruire le logiche di funzionamento. Quel che vedo è questo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> per favore, potresti specificare se sei tradito o traditore,  per dare un nesso al discorso


In realtà sono entrato qua perchè ero convinto di essere stato tradito visto le distanze che man mano mi allontanavano da mia moglie, era un ipotesi per provare a spiegarmi come mai la mia vita matrimoniale stava andando a rotoli. Alla fine non l'ho mai scoperto e ci siamo lasciati ( ......nel mentre mi sono distratto qualche volta). 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è uno spunto interessante. Perché, il traditore che ci sta male tendenzialmente ha una specie di salvacondotto morale rispetto a quello che scopa a cuor leggero?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma no, assolutamente. Non sopporto chi si deresponsabilizza e neanche chi ha sensi di colpa. Tendo sempre a voler capire la dinamica di coppia in toto e non solo l'atto del traditore......e poi naturalmente vengo tacciato di relativismo.



Darietto ha detto:


> caspita, l'ultimatum! sei proprio un tipo tosto :mexican:
> 
> 
> comunque a parte questi intermezzi goliardici e ludici, ho letto interventi interessanti e più stimolanti dal punto di vista del confronto che non della polemica. Appena ho tempo cercherò di rispondere. Grazie intanto per le diverse risposte! Anche perché non ho mai espresso un parere categorico contro la convivenza delle due "fazioni".
> Il mio era solo un dubbio. Fondamentalmente e per assurdo, con lo scopo del confronto più che dello scontro.


Se rileggi la tua tesi iniziale e non ammetti una certa "tendenziosità" hai seri problemi a non riconoscere l'oggettività


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> In realtà sono entrato qua perchè ero convinto di essere stato tradito visto le distanze che man mano mi allontanavano da mia moglie, era un ipotesi per provare a spiegarmi come mai la mia vita matrimoniale stava andando a rotoli. Alla fine non l'ho mai scoperto e ci siamo lasciati ( ......nel mentre mi sono distratto qualche volta).
> 
> 
> Ma no, assolutamente. Non sopporto chi si deresponsabilizza e neanche chi ha sensi di colpa. Tendo sempre a voler capire la dinamica di coppia in toto e non solo l'atto del traditore......e poi naturalmente vengo tacciato di relativismo.
> ...


Ma è tutto costruito. Sarà qualcuno di quelli del Pozzo del disagio. Infatti ha smesso di scrivere.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma è tutto costruito. Sarà qualcuno di quelli del Pozzo del disagio. Infatti ha smesso di scrivere.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk




Non so, non frequento certi postacci .
Finche le discussioni non degenerano rispondo a lui come a tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Non so, non frequento certi postacci .
> Finche le discussioni non degenerano rispondo a lui come a tutti.


Sei sempre un signore 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarose (6 Gennaio 2019)

Io posso parlare della mia esperienza "indiretta" nel mio caso di amante, dove il mio lui non è affatto lucido e bravo a mentire, non ha quella cura per la leggittima di cui parla [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION],
E quindi le tesi sono:
1)Da' talmente per scontato l'altro da non concepire minimamente che lui possa tradirla, a dispetto di mille indizi.
2) Ha intuito, ma preferisce mandare avanti la baracca, facendo finta di nulla, mette la testa sotto la sabbia si convince che tutto è come prima, perché alla fine le conviene.
Io propendo per la seconda ipotesi.
Questo modo di fare può funzionare solo se della persona che hai accanto hai si un sentimento di affetto, ma certo non più di passione amorosa..di fatto ti interessa molto di più il ruolo che essere moglie/marito ti concede, e le ragioni del far finta di nulla ti accomunano in tutto e per tutto al traditore che tiene due piedi in due staffe! ( figli, soldi, cornice )

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io posso parlare della mia esperienza "indiretta" nel mio caso di amante, dove il mio lui non è affatto lucido e bravo a mentire, non ha quella cura per la leggittima di cui parla [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION],
> E quindi le tesi sono:
> 1)Da' talmente per scontato l'altro da non concepire minimamente che lui possa tradirla, a dispetto di mille indizi.
> 2) Ha intuito, ma preferisce mandare avanti la baracca, facendo finta di nulla, mette la testa sotto la sabbia si convince che tutto è come prima, perché alla fine le conviene.
> ...


Mi rendo conto che suona strano ma farei davvero fatica a essere l’amante di qualcuno che palesemente Corre rischi inutili


----------



## alberto15 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...


a me pare che ci sia una casistica che copre tutto lo spettro possibile: chi tradisce e' qua per sfogarsi, per prendere per il culo i traditi, per vantarsi , per lamentarsi dell'amante e cosi' via. Il contrario per i traditi, per lamentarsi della moglie, per sfogarsi , per avere una buona parola, per sentirsi sgridare, per essere considerati falliti o per essere considerati dei fighi perche' si sopporta, insomma tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Gennaio 2019)

> Non si tratta di essere furbi. Si tratta che la peggior cosa che possa fare un traditore, È tradire con leggerezza. Sbattendosene i coglioni e non adottando le giuste precauzioni. L'amante viene sempre per seconda rispetto alla legittima, altrimenti tanto vale lasciare la legittima.


Stessa cosa che ha detto mia moglie, peraltro non si e' mai capito bene se prendesse "precauzioni".


----------



## Rosarose (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che suona strano ma farei davvero fatica a essere l’amante di qualcuno che palesemente Corre rischi inutili


I rischi ha cominciato a correrli proprio perché vede il totale disinteresse/ curiosità di lei! Si va via via convincendo che a lei non freghi un bel niente!
A volte dice che è "imbarazzante"...
Esempio : dove sei stato caro? ( tre ore di Venerdì dopo il lavoro) risposta : in un centro commerciale( senza avere acquistato nulla), e lei non fa una piega..
Una cosa sciocca ma unita a mille altre, che vanno avanti da un pezzo!! 
Ha sicuramente intuito ma preferisce lasciar correre.
Volevo solo sottolineare con il mio intervento come alla fine le ragioni del far finta di nulla, sono le stesse del traditore che non lascia e tiene in piedi  entrambe le situazioni.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## alberto15 (6 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piacciono un sacco gli asperger!!
> 
> Hanno una prospettiva molto, molto interessante sul mondo.


credo che in questo sito ce ne sia una considerevole percentuale, rispetto al "resto del mondo"


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> I rischi ha cominciato a correrli proprio perché vede il totale disinteresse/ curiosità di lei! Si va via via convincendo che a lei non freghi un bel niente!
> A volte dice che è "imbarazzante"...
> Esempio : dove sei stato caro? ( tre ore di Venerdì dopo il lavoro) risposta : in un centro commerciale( senza avere acquistato nulla), e lei non fa una piega..
> Una cosa sciocca ma unita a mille altre, che vanno avanti da un pezzo!!
> ...


Assolutamente no
O meglio non è detto
Nel caso del tuo amante probabilmente è così


----------



## Rosarose (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente no
> O meglio non è detto
> Nel caso del tuo amante probabilmente è così


Diciamo che in questo forum manca la versione diretta della " cornuta/o consapevole " in costanza di tradimento,  quindi possiamo solo ipotizzare..
Però abbiamo traditi che si tengono la/il consorte nonostante i mal di pancia.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Diciamo che in questo forum manca la versione diretta della " cornuta/o consapevole " in costanza di tradimento,  quindi possiamo solo ipotizzare..
> Però abbiamo traditi che si tengono la/il consorte nonostante i mal di pancia.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Secondo me, quelli a cui sta bene così, senza parlarne, hanno a propria volta la loro vita fuori. Entrambi più impegnati per i fatti loro che a guardare dentro casa. Secondo me, una marea di rapporti va avanti così. Ne conosco un po' eh, famiglie in cui entrambi sono traditori e traditi al contempo. C'è una consapevolezza non esplicitata, ma pure sempre presente. Chi esce spesso la sera, e chi durante il giorno. Contenti loro contenti tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che ha detto mia moglie, peraltro non si e' mai capito bene se prendesse "precauzioni".


L'impostazione è quella corretta. Poi bisogna vedere nel momento in cui il bluff è saltato, come uno ha giocato la partita


----------



## Rosarose (6 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me, quelli a cui sta bene così, senza parlarne, hanno a propria volta la loro vita fuori. Entrambi più impegnati per i fatti loro che a guardare dentro casa. Secondo me, una marea di rapporti va avanti così. Ne conosco un po' eh, famiglie in cui entrambi sono traditori e traditi al contempo. C'è una consapevolezza non esplicitata, ma pure sempre presente. Chi esce spesso la sera, e chi durante il giorno. Contenti loro contenti tutti.


Infatti! Altra ragionevole ipotesi, che ogni tanto si affaccia alla mente del mio. Io data la mia curiosità intriseca, l'ho più volte invitato ad indagare e lui?
Riposta: " no tanto non mi frega nulla"
Questo per evidenziare proprio come certe coppie si reggano davvero sui non detti e sul farsi reciprocamente gli affari propri.
Società (se va bene) di mutuo aiuto, e di allevamento prole, dove i ruoli sono rigidi e definiti e la vera condivisione è prossima allo zero.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> I rischi ha cominciato a correrli proprio perché vede il totale disinteresse/ curiosità di lei! Si va via via convincendo che a lei non freghi un bel niente!
> A volte dice che è "imbarazzante"...
> Esempio : dove sei stato caro? ( tre ore di Venerdì dopo il lavoro) risposta : in un centro commerciale( senza avere acquistato nulla), e lei non fa una piega..
> Una cosa sciocca ma unita a mille altre, che vanno avanti da un pezzo!!
> ...


Eppure guarda che esistono persone talmente arroccate nel proprio disinteresse (o dei cazzi propri che dir si voglia), che davvero non gliene frega un cazzo di quello che fa il partner. Anzi in quei casi magari scoprire di avere le corna potrebbe dare la scossa.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me, quelli a cui sta bene così, senza parlarne, hanno a propria volta la loro vita fuori. Entrambi più impegnati per i fatti loro che a guardare dentro casa. Secondo me, una marea di rapporti va avanti così. Ne conosco un po' eh, famiglie in cui entrambi sono traditori e traditi al contempo. C'è una consapevolezza non esplicitata, ma pure sempre presente. Chi esce spesso la sera, e chi durante il giorno. Contenti loro contenti tutti.


Sì ma la vita fuori non vuol dire necessariamente avere un amante. Uno degli ultimi casi che mi è capitato: lei perennemente impegolata con i guai di salute dei genitori, completamente assente con il marito e lui dopo un po' si è rotto i coglioni. E si è cercato qualcuno fuori che fosse più centrato su di lui.
Anni di avvisaglie, quanto puoi affidarti alla presunzione di fedeltà solo perché ce lo siamo detti davanti a un prete? Se tu non ti interessi più a me, passata la depressione, mi faccio i cazzi miei. Quale che sia il motivo.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che suona strano ma farei davvero fatica a essere l’amante di qualcuno che palesemente Corre rischi inutili


Ma ovvio. Uno che non rispetta quello che ha costruito Come fa a rispettare la bolla?


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma la vita fuori non vuol dire necessariamente avere un amante. Uno degli ultimi casi che mi è capitato: lei perennemente impegolata con i guai di salute dei genitori, completamente assente con il marito e lui dopo un po' si è rotto i coglioni. E si è cercato qualcuno fuori che fosse più centrato su di lui.
> Anni di avvisaglie, quanto puoi affidarti alla presunzione di fedeltà solo perché ce lo siamo detti davanti a un prete? Se tu non ti interessi più a me, passata la depressione, mi faccio i cazzi miei. Quale che sia il motivo.


Il problema è sempre il confine del lecito e del non lecito per entrambi.
Alla fine io sono convinta che a meno che tra i due non ci sia una distanza emotiva siderale, se uno tradisce di default e l'altro non dice niente, non è perché l'altro ha la sua vita  "fuori" al circolo del bridge.
L'altro vede e decide che gli sta bene così. Non credo sia per vocazione ad essere cornuti che non se ne parli nemmeno. Ne' che si tratti di  "bravura" del  (primo) traditore. Che certa roba si sente, pure a letto.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema è sempre il confine del lecito e del non lecito per entrambi.
> Alla fine io sono convinta che a meno che tra i due non ci sia una distanza emotiva siderale, se uno tradisce di default e l'altro non dice niente, non è perché l'altro ha la sua vita  "fuori" al circolo del bridge.
> L'altro vede e decide che gli sta bene così. Non credo sia per vocazione ad essere cornuti che non se ne parli nemmeno. Ne' che si tratti di  "bravura" del  (primo) traditore. Che certa roba si sente, pure a letto.


Non è bravura, é rispetto. Rispetto di sé stessi, dei ruoli, delle persone nella loro diversità, e buon ultimo del progetto. Esattamente in quest'ordine. Io lo so che per te è impossibile entrare in questo ordine di idee visto il tuo vissuto personale, Ma ti assicuro che è così. Se uno non ha le idee chiare su chi sei e che vuoi, meglio che se ne scopa una per volta. Ma meglio davvero, per sé e per gli altri. Se no fai danni.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'impostazione è quella corretta. Poi bisogna vedere nel momento in cui il bluff è saltato, come uno ha giocato la partita


Beh direi che la cosa e' stata abbastanza chiara lei ha giocato la classica (ormai e' cosi') partita del "mi sono resa conto di quanto ti amo" (si vabbe') e del "forse volevo inconsciamente che mi beccassi". In effetti di precauzioni ne ha prese ben poche (sia a livello di non farsi beccare, sia a livello sanitario anche se lei dice il contrario su questo secondo punto ma non le credo neanche se lo vedo, si e' inventata l'incapacita' dell'amante di mettere il preservativo, balla colossale perche' mi sa che lui era, anzi e' un puttaniere , stile Bluestar  o comunque con amanti all'estero, ecc).


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è bravura, é rispetto. Rispetto di sé stessi, dei ruoli, delle persone nella loro diversità, e buon ultimo del progetto. Esattamente in quest'ordine. Io lo so che per te è impossibile entrare in questo ordine di idee visto il tuo vissuto personale, Ma ti assicuro che è così. Se uno non ha le idee chiare su chi sei e che vuoi, meglio che se ne scopa una per volta. Ma meglio davvero, per sé e per gli altri. Se no fai danni.


Chiamalo pure rispetto. Il concetto non cambia.
Guarda: proprio ieri ho visto una amica. Mamma di un compagnetto di mio figlio. Ha l'amante da una vita, immagina che il marito lo sappia  (lei è attentissima: cellulare ad hoc, alibi pronti etc.). Ma lo immagina. E non solo. Sa anche che lui a sua volta ha altri lidi. E pure lui non è disattento. Li vedi insieme, e sono la coppia più viva e brillante del mondo. E' così. Adesso mi e' venuta in mente lei, ma a bizzeffe ne conosco dove ne fanno e ne immaginano (ma non per auto giustificarsi). E di sicuro peraltro mica tutti lo vengono a dire a me, per cui...


----------



## alberto15 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiamalo pure rispetto. Il concetto non cambia.
> Guarda: proprio ieri ho visto una amica. Mamma di un compagnetto di mio figlio. Ha l'amante da una vita, immagina che il marito lo sappia  (lei è attentissima: cellulare ad hoc, alibi pronti etc.). Ma lo immagina. E non solo. Sa anche che lui a sua volta ha altri lidi. E pure lui non è disattento. Li vedi insieme, e sono la coppia più viva e brillante del mondo. E' così. Adesso mi e' venuta in mente lei, ma a bizzeffe ne conosco dove ne fanno e ne immaginano (ma non per auto giustificarsi). E di sicuro peraltro mica tutti lo vengono a dire a me, per cui...


Pure io ne conosco molte di situazioni cosi' . Una mia conoscente si tromba allegramente il suo personal trainer in pausa pranzo (e lo sanno tutti) e poi la vedi in giro col marito come niente fosse felicissimi. Poi so per certo che lui si tromba abitualmente una sua ex . Eh il mondo e' bello


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> I rischi ha cominciato a correrli proprio perché vede il totale disinteresse/ curiosità di lei! Si va via via convincendo che a lei non freghi un bel niente!
> A volte dice che è "imbarazzante"...
> Esempio : dove sei stato caro? ( tre ore di Venerdì dopo il lavoro) risposta : in un centro commerciale( senza avere acquistato nulla), e lei non fa una piega..
> Una cosa sciocca ma unita a mille altre, che vanno avanti da un pezzo!!
> ...


Io sarei credibile se dicessi che sono andata al centro commerciale o in centro o al cinema o in piscina o a parlare in macchina con una amica, non lo sarei se dicessi che sono andata a correre o a giocare a tennis o a calcetto.
Ognuno è credibile se dice cose adeguate alle proprie abitudini e ai propri interessi.
Sai che ci sono persone che vanno a vedere gli allenamenti della propria squadra? Stupido? Può essere. 
Le scuse sono sempre coerenti. 
È pieno di amanti in pausa pranzo.


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Pure io ne conosco molte di situazioni cosi' . Una mia conoscente si tromba allegramente il suo personal trainer in pausa pranzo (e lo sanno tutti) e poi la vedi in giro col marito come niente fosse felicissimi. Poi so per certo che lui si tromba abitualmente una sua ex . Eh il mondo e' bello


Ma infatti non esistono i cornuti e contenti. Esistono i distratti, che sulle prime  (e talvolta pure sulle seconde) non si accorgono, magari, perché presi in altro. Ma non credo che sia possibile non sentire, alla lunga. Proprio anche a letto. Ti accorgi. E pure fuori. E a quel punto non stai cornuto e zitto perché ti sfoghi giocando a ramino. Normale.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiamalo pure rispetto. Il concetto non cambia.
> Guarda: proprio ieri ho visto una amica. Mamma di un compagnetto di mio figlio. Ha l'amante da una vita, immagina che il marito lo sappia  (lei è attentissima: cellulare ad hoc, alibi pronti etc.). Ma lo immagina. E non solo. Sa anche che lui a sua volta ha altri lidi. E pure lui non è disattento. Li vedi insieme, e sono la coppia più viva e brillante del mondo. E' così. Adesso mi e' venuta in mente lei, ma a bizzeffe ne conosco dove ne fanno e ne immaginano (ma non per auto giustificarsi). E di sicuro peraltro mica tutti lo vengono a dire a me, per cui...


E come mai lei ha sentito il bisogno di esternare proprio a te il fatto di avere l'amante? Io non parlo con nessuno dei cazzi miei, mai. È la prima precauzione, prima ancora di cancellare la roba sul telefonino.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Pure io ne conosco molte di situazioni cosi' . Una mia conoscente si tromba allegramente il suo personal trainer in pausa pranzo (e lo sanno tutti) e poi la vedi in giro col marito come niente fosse felicissimi. Poi so per certo che lui si tromba abitualmente una sua ex . Eh il mondo e' bello


Il fatto che lo sappiano tutti per me è la parte più sbagliata di tutta la faccenda.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti non esistono i cornuti e contenti. Esistono i distratti, che sulle prime  (e talvolta pure sulle seconde) non si accorgono, magari, perché presi in altro. Ma non credo che sia possibile non sentire, alla lunga. Proprio anche a letto. Ti accorgi. E pure fuori. E a quel punto non stai cornuto e zitto perché ti sfoghi giocando a ramino. Normale.


Paradossalmente si, te ne accorgi anche a letto. Il giorno che ho scoperto mia moglie (ma lei non lo sapeva ancora) abbiamo fatto una scopata memorabile da quelle che non capitavano da anni. Secondo me lei pensava alla scopata del giorno  dopo (gia' programmata) con l'amante , cosa che poi non e' avvenuta per il mio "outing".  Appunto , paradossalmente , lei aveva piu' voglia di fare sesso con me nel periodo in cui si scopava l'amante. Eh mi sa che e' quasi piu' normale cosi' ....


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E come mai lei ha sentito il bisogno di esternare proprio a te il fatto di avere l'amante? Io non parlo con nessuno dei cazzi miei, mai. È la prima precauzione, prima ancora di cancellare la roba sul telefonino.


Siamo abbastanza in confidenza. Pure io le ho parlato di cose molto intime. Che ti devo dire? Io lui lo conosco poco più che di vista. Tendenzialmente d'accordo con te sul fatto che meno se ne parla meglio e', comunque.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il fatto che lo sappiano tutti per me è la parte più sbagliata di tutta la faccenda.



Eh si sa che i mariti cornuti (o le mogli )sono gli ultimi a saperlo. Peraltro (togliendo gli imbecilli dal ragionamento) chi  lo fa apertamente , lo fa per vari motivi, non gliene frega niente del marito, vuole sfidarlo, vuole umiliarlo o appunto e' semplicemente una oca. Nel caso in esame l'ultima che ho detto. Peraltro la conosco da 35 anni e sempre troia e' stata.  Se lo facessi io lo farei appunto tenendo conto di quanto mi importa realmente la vita che faccio (al di la' dei moralismi ) . Se mi importasse, appunto starei attentissimo a tutti i livelli.


----------



## Rosarose (6 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sarei credibile se dicessi che sono andata al centro commerciale o in centro o al cinema o in piscina o a parlare in macchina con una amica, non lo sarei se dicessi che sono andata a correre o a giocare a tennis o a calcetto.
> Ognuno è credibile se dice cose adeguate alle proprie abitudini e ai propri interessi.
> Sai che ci sono persone che vanno a vedere gli allenamenti della propria squadra? Stupido? Può essere.
> Le scuse sono sempre coerenti.
> È pieno di amanti in pausa pranzo.


Non è una scusa coerente non è uomo da giro per vetrine..
Sarebbe tuttalpiù stato coerente se prima avesse detto: " sai cara questo pomeriggio vorrei andare in giro a cercare un bel vestito...e poi: no non ho trovato nulla di mio gradimento...strano  per lui, ma credibile.
Invece sparisce non rispondendo a due chiamate( riaccende il cellulare in mia presenza ) e al ritorno dice sono stato al centro commerciale, e lei nessuna domanda?? Come mai non hai risposto? Cosa dovevi comprare ?
È lui che mi dice di essere esterrefatto da questo disinteresse...
La verità è che non le frega una sega, sub odora qualcosa ma preferisce non indagare...

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Non è una scusa coerente non è uomo da giro per vetrine..
> Sarebbe tuttalpiù stato coerente se prima avesse detto: " sai cara questo pomeriggio vorrei andare in giro a cercare un bel vestito...e poi: no non ho trovato nulla di mio gradimento...strano  per lui, ma credibile.
> Invece sparisce non rispondendo a due chiamate( riaccende il cellulare in mia presenza ) e al ritorno dice sono stato al centro commerciale, e lei nessuna domanda?? Come mai non hai risposto? Cosa dovevi comprare ?
> È lui che mi dice di essere esterrefatto da questo disinteresse...
> ...


Tu non eri presente e prendi per oro colato quello che ti racconta lui.
Evidentemente non è solo lei a credere a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Non è una scusa coerente non è uomo da giro per vetrine..
> Sarebbe tuttalpiù stato coerente se prima avesse detto: " sai cara questo pomeriggio vorrei andare in giro a cercare un bel vestito...e poi: no non ho trovato nulla di mio gradimento...strano  per lui, ma credibile.
> Invece sparisce non rispondendo a due chiamate( riaccende il cellulare in mia presenza ) e al ritorno dice sono stato al centro commerciale, e lei nessuna domanda?? Come mai non hai risposto? Cosa dovevi comprare ?
> È lui che mi dice di essere esterrefatto da questo disinteresse...
> ...


Personalmente io sarei disgustata da uno che tradisce e poi parla della tradita con l’amante dando elementi per disprezzarla.
Ma evidentemente disprezzare il tradito è un buon espediente funzionale a non disprezzare se stessi.


----------



## Rosarose (6 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente io sarei disgustata da uno che tradisce e poi parla della tradita con l’amante dando elementi per disprezzarla.
> Ma evidentemente disprezzare il tradito è un buon espediente funzionale a non disprezzare se stessi.


Scusa dove lo vedi il disprezzo per il tradito?? Lui rimane colpito quanto me dalla mancanza di domande, di interrogativi da parte di lei!
Guarda che delle due è dispiaciuto di questo, perché anche lui lo legge come mancanza di attenzione nei suoi confronti. Non c'è nessun disprezzo.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Paradossalmente si, te ne accorgi anche a letto. Il giorno che ho scoperto mia moglie (ma lei non lo sapeva ancora) abbiamo fatto una scopata memorabile da quelle che non capitavano da anni. Secondo me lei pensava alla scopata del giorno  dopo (gia' programmata) con l'amante , cosa che poi non e' avvenuta per il mio "outing".  Appunto , paradossalmente , lei aveva piu' voglia di fare sesso con me nel periodo in cui si scopava l'amante. Eh mi sa che e' quasi piu' normale cosi' ....


Certo che è normale, L'appetito vien mangiando.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Siamo abbastanza in confidenza. Pure io le ho parlato di cose molto intime. Che ti devo dire? Io lui lo conosco poco più che di vista. Tendenzialmente d'accordo con te sul fatto che meno se ne parla meglio e', comunque.


Io ho un sacco di amici di cui parliamo di cose molto intime. Ma per me la protezione principale del nido sta esattamente nel fatto di alzare un muro con tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Pure io ne conosco molte di situazioni cosi' . Una mia conoscente si tromba allegramente il suo personal trainer in pausa pranzo (e lo sanno tutti) e poi la vedi in giro col marito come niente fosse felicissimi. Poi so per certo che lui si tromba abitualmente una sua ex . Eh il mondo e' bello


Ma il dubbio che lei è lui siamo dsavvero felicissimi insieme non vi viene? 
Quando ho tradito la prima volta e per due anni e mezzo io ero felice ogni momento che passavo con mio marito. Non ho mai e recitato 
Il dramma caso mai è che anche adesso che non siano una coppia da anni quando siamo insieme il più delle volte stiamo molto bene insieme.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Scusa dove lo vedi il disprezzo per il tradito?? Lui rimane colpito quanto me dalla mancanza di domande, di interrogativi da parte di lei!
> Guarda che delle due è dispiaciuto di questo, perché anche lui lo legge come mancanza di attenzione nei suoi confronti. Non c'è nessun disprezzo.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Vabbè ma Brunetta vive in un mondo tutto suo dove si ragiona in base a categorie logiche prese a prestito dei libri che vendono all'autogrill. Andarle appresso sui suoi ragionamenti normalmente sono neuroni buttati.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Paradossalmente si, te ne accorgi anche a letto. Il giorno che ho scoperto mia moglie (ma lei non lo sapeva ancora) abbiamo fatto una scopata memorabile da quelle che non capitavano da anni. Secondo me lei pensava alla scopata del giorno  dopo (gia' programmata) con l'amante , cosa che poi non e' avvenuta per il mio "outing".  Appunto , paradossalmente , lei aveva piu' voglia di fare sesso con me nel periodo in cui si scopava l'amante. Eh mi sa che e' quasi piu' normale cosi' ....


Questa cosa a me fa venire i brividi davvero
Ma anche se me la raccintassse il mio amante 
Essere nel letto con qualcuno s pensare a un altro è per me impensabile e imperdonabile


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Eh si sa che i mariti cornuti (o le mogli )sono gli ultimi a saperlo. Peraltro (togliendo gli imbecilli dal ragionamento) chi  lo fa apertamente , lo fa per vari motivi, non gliene frega niente del marito, vuole sfidarlo, vuole umiliarlo o appunto e' semplicemente una oca. Nel caso in esame l'ultima che ho detto. *Peraltro la conosco da 35 anni e sempre troia e' stata.*  Se lo facessi io lo farei appunto tenendo conto di quanto mi importa realmente la vita che faccio (al di la' dei moralismi ) . Se mi importasse, appunto starei attentissimo a tutti i livelli.


Che ti devo dire? Io a quel punto non vedo la necessità di stare insieme. Se non me ne frega più un cazzo del legittimo/a, mi ci lascio. Se abbiamo figli o interessi in comune, si mette in chiaro tranquillamente che si rimane insieme per i figli o gli interessi in comune e ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi in piena libertà. Ma senza ste facciate paesane della famigliola felice. Ma mica perché io abbia Nulla in particolare contro l'ipocrisia. Figurati. È solo che se per esempio devo tutelare i figli in un ambiente ristretto, territorialmente oppure ad esempio un ambiente lavorativo in cui si fa l'altra leggendaria cazzata (le corna col collega), non mi accollerei mai il rischio che un qualunque Fraccazzo da Velletri desse della troia alla loro mamma.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente io sarei disgustata da uno che tradisce e poi parla della tradita con l’amante dando elementi per disprezzarla.
> Ma evidentemente disprezzare il tradito è un buon espediente funzionale a non disprezzare se stessi.


Quoto


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto


Solo la prima parte spero.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo la prima parte spero.


In effetti si


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In effetti si


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Scusa dove lo vedi il disprezzo per il tradito?? Lui rimane colpito quanto me dalla mancanza di domande, di interrogativi da parte di lei!
> Guarda che delle due è dispiaciuto di questo, perché anche lui lo legge come mancanza di attenzione nei suoi confronti. Non c'è nessun disprezzo-
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


In effetti a me pare semplice indifferenza, mai pensato che a lei importi il giusto? E se lei conoscesse lui meglio di quanto lui immagini o fa trasparire?
Ognuno decide in quale panorama esistenziale vuole vivere... per adesso va così, c'é sempre tempo per comunicare il "rien ne va plus"...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti a me pare semplice indifferenza, mai pensato che a lei importi il giusto? E se lei conoscesse lui meglio di quanto lui immagini o fa trasparire?
> Ognuno decide in quale panorama esistenziale vuole vivere... per adesso va così, c'é sempre tempo per comunicare il "rien ne va plus"...


Stai velatamente suggerendo che la legittima ti conosce sempre meglio dell'amante?


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai velatamente suggerendo che la legittima ti conosce sempre meglio dell'amante?


Sto suggerendo che è imprudente valutare le reazioni di una persona per conto terzi. 
La conoscenza di un comportamento  in questo caso è filtrato da una campana...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Scusa dove lo vedi il disprezzo per il tradito?? Lui rimane colpito quanto me dalla mancanza di domande, di interrogativi da parte di lei!
> Guarda che delle due è dispiaciuto di questo, perché anche lui lo legge come mancanza di attenzione nei suoi confronti. Non c'è nessun disprezzo.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


No?
Dire che lei se ne sbatte o è tonta è apprezzamento?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sto suggerendo che è imprudente valutare le reazioni di una persona per conto terzi.
> La conoscenza di un comportamento  in questo caso è filtrato da una campana...


Dove la vedi la valutazione conto terzi? A me sembra di capire che lui lascia filtrare informazioni, cosa che con un amante di lungo corso è quasi inevitabile, non che le chieda un giudizio sulla legittima. Anche perché se così fosse tenderei a non fidarmi. Potrebbe benissimo esserci volontà di farsi compatire.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dove la vedi la valutazione conto terzi? A me sembra di capire che lui lascia filtrare informazioni, cosa che con un amante di lungo corso è quasi inevitabile, non che le chieda un giudizio sulla legittima. Anche perché se così fosse tenderei a non fidarmi. Potrebbe benissimo esserci volontà di farsi compatire.


Le infornazioni: mia moglie ha comprato un auto nuova, ieri ero a cena con lei, domani partiamo per la Spagna 
Lamentarsi del fatto che lei lo ignora o che sia scema a non capire ecc ecc non sono informazioni


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le infornazioni: mia moglie ha comprato un auto nuova, ieri ero a cena con lei, domani partiamo per la Spagna
> Lamentarsi del fatto che lei lo ignora o che sia scema a non capire ecc ecc non sono informazioni


Più che altro se devo lamentarmi del fatto che mia moglie mi ignora, L'amante è l'ultima persona al mondo con cui fare considerazioni di questo genere. Magari la signora sarà un ciocco di legno, ma sicuramente lui è stupido. Anche perché la tecnica di compartimentare le informazioni se non la usi in una storia clandestina, quando la usi? Non è neanche una scortesia nei confronti dell'amante. Sono proprio le regole del gioco. Se non le sai usare, non giocare.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Più che altro se devo lamentarmi del fatto che mia moglie mi ignora, L'amante è l'ultima persona al mondo con cui fare considerazioni di questo genere. Magari la signora sarà un ciocco di legno, ma sicuramente lui è stupido. Anche perché la tecnica di compartimentare le informazioni se non la usi in una storia clandestina, quando la usi? Non è neanche una scortesia nei confronti dell'amante. Sono proprio le regole del gioco. Se non le sai usare, non giocare.


Quoto
Vero anche che ci sono fior fior di amanti che godono nel sentir parlare male della legittima/o


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Vero anche che ci sono fior fior di amanti che godono nel sentir parlare male della legittima/o


Fior Fior di stocazzo. Gentucola casomai. Loro e chi se li carica. Una che gode a sentir parlare male della legittima normalmente aspira a prenderne il posto. Già quello dovrebbe bastare per evitare.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fior Fior di stocazzo. Gentucola casomai. Loro e chi se li carica. Una che gode a sentir parlare male della legittima normalmente aspira a prenderne il posto. Già quello dovrebbe bastare per evitare.


Io sono d’accordo con te ma direi che anche qui ne abbiamo lette/i parecchi
Magari non vogliono il posto ma sentirsi migliori perché si sentono al secondo posto direi di si


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono d’accordo con te ma direi che anche qui ne abbiamo lette/i parecchi
> Magari non vogliono il posto ma sentirsi migliori perché si sentono al secondo posto direi di si


Ma non è quello il problema.
Magari l'amante è davvero migliore della legittima, o del legittimo. Figurati se io non penso di essere meglio dei mariti di chiunque finisca a sollazzare il regale augello (cit.), il meccanismo di compensazione non c'entra nulla.
Il problema sta a monte. Se io voglio una storia, mi cerco una fidanzata. Se voglio una bolla, mi cerco un amante. I patti sono chiari.
Non mi pare che in tempi di Tinder sia così complicato trovarsi una scopata a qualunque livello. C'entra come sempre sapere che cazzo vuoi fare nella vita. Io di moglie ne ho già una, con figli progetti e compagnia cantante, mi aspetto che qualcuno con cui mi vado a condividere una bolla di irresponsabilità sia qualcuno che ha una situazione speculare alla mia è che a lasciare il proprio legittimo consorte non ci pensa neanche in cartolina. Anche perché onestamente a 45 anni di mettermi a fare il grimaldello per qualche rincoglionita indecisa a cui serve il chiodo scaccia chiodo per decidere se stare con il marito oppure no non me ne frega un cazzo.
Tu non hai neanche lontanamente idea da quando sono padre di una figlia onestamente bellissima (ovvio che sia come chiedere all'oste se il vino è buono, ma glielo dicono tutti), quante nullipare attempate mi hanno chiesto sperma in leasing. OVVIAMENTE ho sempre evitato come la morte di infilarmi in situazioni del cazzo del genere.
Chiaro che poi cercarle coetanee, sposate, con figli, rigorosamente bellocce perché sono un superficiale, rigorosamente intelligenti perché sennò mi annoio, e che scopano pure come piace a me restringe pesantemente la platea, ma se non fai un investimento serio di tempo e di energie sulle cose che rendono la vita degna di essere vissuta, su che cazzo lo fai?


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le infornazioni: mia moglie ha comprato un auto nuova, ieri ero a cena con lei, domani partiamo per la Spagna
> Lamentarsi del fatto che lei lo ignora o che sia scema a non capire ecc ecc non sono informazioni


Lamentarsi che la moglie lo ignora non è una informazione? Ok, e come mai si è fatta una riflessione sulla mancanza di interesse della moglie?
Va da sè che ognuno pensa quel crede...
La prima cosa che viene notata dall'amante se un uomo parla dell'indifferenza della moglie è appunto che ne parli. Quasi sempre, avendo il tempo contato, la moglie dovrebbe essere un argomento dispersivo, ma se serve a qualche lamentela o giustificazione ha la sua valenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lamentarsi che la moglie lo ignora non è una informazione? Ok, e come mai si è fatta una riflessione sulla mancanza di interesse della moglie?
> Va da sè che ognuno pensa quel crede...
> La prima cosa che viene notata dall'amante se un uomo parla dell'indifferenza della moglie è appunto che ne parli. Quasi sempre, avendo il tempo contato, la moglie dovrebbe essere un argomento dispersivo, ma se serve a qualche lamentela o giustificazione ha la sua valenza.


Io della gente che si lagna tendenzialmente non mi fido. Anche perché molto spesso la gente preferisce lagnarsi e rimanere nel pantano che prendere la situazione di petto, e cercare di risolvere i problemi.
Con la spiacevolissima conseguenza che non solo diventi lo sfogatoio, peggio se trombante, ma l'aiuto disinteressato non viene raccolto e viene utilizzato soltanto per tirare avanti.
Trappolone classico in cui cascano le (meno, ma anche gli) amanti a bassa autostima.


----------



## Rosarose (6 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No?
> Dire che lei se ne sbatte o è tonta è apprezzamento?


Per chiarire non ha espresso nessun giudizio! Mi ha solo raccontato che aveva inventato come scusa di essere stato ad un centro commerciale e che dopo averglielo detto lei non gli ha chiesto nulla.
Testuali parole con nessun commento allatere.
I commenti e le valutazioni sono mie, ma è chiaro che anche lui comincia a chiedersi come mai...in un'altra occasione ha usato il termine " imbarazzante".
Ma io non ci vedo nessun mezzo o modo per farsi compatire. 
Davvero gli accenni alla moglie sono molto ma molto ridotti e mai offensivi

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E come mai lei ha sentito il bisogno di esternare proprio a te il fatto di avere l'amante? Io non parlo con nessuno dei cazzi miei, mai. È la prima precauzione, prima ancora di cancellare la roba sul telefonino.


Ecco la spiegazione alla domanda di [MENTION=7645]Darietto[/MENTION], del perché sei qui : in qualche modo lo devi far sapere . Raccontarle davanti allo specchio non ti basta....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non è quello il problema.
> Magari l'amante è davvero migliore della legittima, o del legittimo. Figurati se io non penso di essere meglio dei mariti di chiunque finisca a sollazzare il regale augello (cit.), il meccanismo di compensazione non c'entra nulla.
> Il problema sta a monte. Se io voglio una storia, mi cerco una fidanzata. Se voglio una bolla, mi cerco un amante. I patti sono chiari.
> Non mi pare che in tempi di Tinder sia così complicato trovarsi una scopata a qualunque livello. C'entra come sempre sapere che cazzo vuoi fare nella vita. Io di moglie ne ho già una, con figli progetti e compagnia cantante, mi aspetto che qualcuno con cui mi vado a condividere una bolla di irresponsabilità sia qualcuno che ha una situazione speculare alla mia è che a lasciare il proprio legittimo consorte non ci pensa neanche in cartolina. Anche perché onestamente a 45 anni di mettermi a fare il grimaldello per qualche rincoglionita indecisa a cui serve il chiodo scaccia chiodo per decidere se stare con il marito oppure no non me ne frega un cazzo.
> ...


Ecco io non mi sono mai considerata meglio delle rispettive. Proprio non ho mai pensato al confronto. Giocavamo a due giochi diversi.
Quella che conoscevo ho sempre pensato fosse una donna in gamba anche perché lo sopportava , si è dimostrata nel tempo ancora meglio di come la pensassi.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lamentarsi che la moglie lo ignora non è una informazione? Ok, e come mai si è fatta una riflessione sulla mancanza di interesse della moglie?
> Va da sè che ognuno pensa quel crede...
> La prima cosa che viene notata dall'amante se un uomo parla dell'indifferenza della moglie è appunto che ne parli. Quasi sempre, avendo il tempo contato, la moglie dovrebbe essere un argomento dispersivo, ma se serve a qualche lamentela o giustificazione ha la sua valenza.


È una lamentela. Se lo fai per informarmi del tuo rapporto con tua moglie già qualcosa mi infastidisce. Non sono io quella con cui ne devi parlare. Diverso è se racconti qualcosa che non riguarda il vostro rapporto
Non ho mai pensato che chi era con me in quel momento avesse poca stima della sua compagna per esempio


----------



## Moni (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il dubbio che lei è lui siamo dsavvero felicissimi insieme non vi viene?
> Quando ho tradito la prima volta e per due anni e mezzo io ero felice ogni momento che passavo con mio marito. Non ho mai e recitato
> Il dramma caso mai è che anche adesso che non siano una coppia da anni quando siamo insieme il più delle volte stiamo molto bene insieme.


Anche noi stavamo messi così e adesso che siamo separati passiamo Dell ottimo tempo insieme esattamente come prima.. 
Infatti molti non si capacitano della ns separazione eppure giuro non siamo andati a letto x anni e giuro che stavamo cmq bene insieme.. Il casino è stata la lontananza e la mancata condivisione e la mia frustrazione  se no saremmo ancora insieme e io me ne sarei fatta una ragione di non essere coppia ma stare bene cmq 
Firse avrei tradito ancora forse no

Certamente mi sarei persa una bella fetta di vita e un uomo con cui sentirmi finalmente completa ma non lo avrei mai saputo... Forse..


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco io non mi sono mai considerata meglio delle rispettive. Proprio non ho mai pensato al confronto. Giocavamo a due giochi diversi.
> Quella che conoscevo ho sempre pensato fosse una donna in gamba anche perché lo sopportava , si è dimostrata nel tempo ancora meglio di come la pensassi.


Cercare il confronto o evitarlo scientemente è una scelta piuttosto tattica, oltreché strettamente dipendente dal carattere di ciascuno. Ci sono pure amanti gelosi che il fedifrago o la fedifraga abbia incontri di sesso più o meno regolari con i legittimi. Premesso che secondo me parlare con una persona di come sono le altre persone a letto è una grossa caduta di stile ( meno che non faccia parte di uno strutturato set di perversioni, ovvio) capita comunque spesso che venga divulgato il messaggio che ormai la coppia legittima è un matrimonio bianco.
La reazione corretta di un amante Secondo me dovrebbe essere un sonoro: "a regazzí, ma che stai cercando di andare a rubare a casa dei ladri?"

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Moni (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Vero anche che ci sono fior fior di amanti che godono nel sentir parlare male della legittima/o


Che misere.


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il dubbio che lei è lui siamo dsavvero felicissimi insieme non vi viene?
> Quando ho tradito la prima volta e per due anni e mezzo io ero felice ogni momento che passavo con mio marito. Non ho mai e recitato
> Il dramma caso mai è che anche adesso che non siano una coppia da anni quando siamo insieme il più delle volte stiamo molto bene insieme.


Si vabbè....tu sei un caso particolare, oppure non capisco alcunché dell'universo femminile; il che potrebbe essere !


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cercare il confronto o evitarlo scientemente è una scelta piuttosto tattica, oltreché strettamente dipendente dal carattere di ciascuno. Ci sono pure amanti gelosi che il fedifrago o la fedifraga abbia incontri di sesso più o meno regolari con i legittimi. Premesso che secondo me parlare con una persona di come sono le altre persone a letto è una grossa caduta di stile ( meno che non faccia parte di uno strutturato set di perversioni, ovvio) capita comunque spesso che venga divulgato il messaggio che ormai la coppia legittima è un matrimonio bianco.
> La reazione corretta di un amante Secondo me dovrebbe essere un sonoro: "a regazzí, ma che stai cercando di andare a rubare a casa dei ladri?"
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche secondo me sarebbe la reazione corretta, invece piace sentirsi dire che con la moglie non si scope o lo si faccia per obbligo (che per me sarebbe ancora peggio). Io non mi sono mai posto il  problema di cosa facesse a letto con lei e di quante volte lo facesse. Spero per loro che non fossero una coppia bianca ma sono quasi certa che non lo fossero, anzi


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Si vabbè....tu sei un caso particolare, oppure non capisco alcunché dell'universo femminile; il che potrebbe essere !


Non ti buttare giù
Credo di essere un caso a parte io, tranquillo


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa cosa a me fa venire i brividi davvero
> Ma anche se me la raccintassse il mio amante
> Essere nel letto con qualcuno s pensare a un altro è per me impensabile e imperdonabile


Ecco...faccio sempre più fatica


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco...faccio sempre più fatica


Dai per stasera non scrivo più, ok? 
Ahahah
Però non capisco cosa ci sia da capire in questo.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche secondo me sarebbe la reazione corretta, invece piace sentirsi dire che con la moglie non si scope o lo si faccia per obbligo (che per me sarebbe ancora peggio). Io non mi sono mai posto il  problema di cosa facesse a letto con lei e di quante volte lo facesse. Spero per loro che non fossero una coppia bianca ma sono quasi certa che non lo fossero, anzi


Piace a chi? Per me parliamo proprio di filtri. Col cazzo che andrei mai a letto con una che mi pone come precondizione il doverle raccontare che con la legittima non si scopa più. Al massimo un discorso di questo genere lo posso capire quando hai inclinazioni particolari. Esempio classico lei vanigliona, lui masochista. Tanto amore ma la sottomissione casomai si impara pure, la dominanza no.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Piace a chi? Per me parliamo proprio di filtri. Col cazzo che andrei mai a letto con una che mi pone come precondizione il doverle raccontare che con la legittima non si scopa più. Al massimo un discorso di questo genere lo posso capire quando hai inclinazioni particolari. Esempio classico lei vanigliona, lui masochista. Tanto amore ma la sottomissione casomai si impara pure, la dominanza no.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Fa piacere a molti
Quante/i ne hai lette qui che erano più serene sapendo che a casa le cose all’altro andavano male
Io non l’ho mai sperato. Proprio perché essendo affezionata a quella persona mia mi sarei augurata che il tempo che non era con me lui non fosse più che sereno


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fa piacere a molti
> Quante/i ne hai lette qui che erano più serene sapendo che a casa le cose all’altro andavano male
> Io non l’ho mai sperato. Proprio perché essendo affezionata a quella persona mia mi sarei augurata che il tempo che non era con me lui non fosse più che sereno


Estrapola per un attimo il tuo mitologico ex amante perfetto dall'equazione. Concentrati su di te. È innanzitutto una questione di rispetto per se stessi. Chi cazzo lo vuole un tizio in disuso che probabilmente se ne sta mummificato nell'ignoranza e nella accidia a fare la conchetta sul divano guardando Mariadefilippi? Giusto quella povera stronza che se l'è sposato 20 anni fa e non si è accorta del livello di degrado perché se l'é sciroppato giorno per giorno. Una che sta con uno figo (ovviamente vale anche a sessi invertiti) magari lo da per scontato come ogni brava coppia unita nel sacro vincolo del matrimonio che si rispetti, ma non è che smette di farsi un giro ogni tanto su uno figo se è ancora figo, e sa dove mettere le mani.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dai per stasera non scrivo più, ok?
> Ahahah
> Però non capisco cosa ci sia da capire in questo.


È pieno di testimonianze del contrario qui dentro, l'ultima di [MENTION=7563]alberto15[/MENTION]; quando dice che lui di eccitava di più sapendo  he lei scopava con l'amante , ed anche lei (pensava lui)   fosse più eccitata pensando alla scopata clandestina del giorno dopo. Eppoi è un classico eccitarsi con  fantasie che si rifanno non solo all'immaginifico ma a ciò che si traduce nel concreto reale; tu riesci a separare emozioni pensieri e sentimenti in un modo inumano. Cassi proprio addirittura il pensiero fantasioso riferito alla trasgressione facendo il processo non alle intenzioni, che sarebbe l'argine morale o religioso alla concretizzazione della trasgressione,ma ne conferisci il significato  di rimozione dalla elaborazione del pensiero. Come tenere le due cose su binari paralleli che mai si potranno intersecare ; questo secondo me per tacitare la coscienza e vivere senza turbamenti le due situazioni come fossero le due facce della stessa medaglia . Medaglia che dipende unicamente da te da quale parte osservare e far vedere.
Del resto dici che emozionalmente non prevale una sull'altra; non sei poliamorosa, non ami gli amanti (ergo ci vai per sesso o per caratteristiche che comunque ti attirano) , non pensi a loro quando scopi con tuo marito , e presumo viceversa (lo dici in generale quando sostieni sia deprecabile in linea di principio). 
Fiùùù....un bell'esempio di sdoppiamento!


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È pieno di testimonianze del contrario qui dentro, l'ultima di [MENTION=7563]alberto15[/MENTION]; quando dice che lui di eccitava di più sapendo  he lei scopava con l'amante , ed anche lei (pensava lui)   fosse più eccitata pensando alla scopata clandestina del giorno dopo. Eppoi è un classico eccitarsi con  fantasie che si rifanno non solo all'immaginifico ma a ciò che si traduce nel concreto reale; tu riesci a separare emozioni pensieri e sentimenti in un modo inumano. Cassi proprio addirittura il pensiero fantasioso riferito alla trasgressione facendo il processo non alle intenzioni, che sarebbe l'argine morale o religioso alla concretizzazione della trasgressione,ma ne conferisci il significato  di rimozione dalla elaborazione del pensiero. Come tenere le due cose su binari paralleli che mai si potranno intersecare ; questo secondo me per tacitare la coscienza e vivere senza turbamenti le due situazioni come fossero le due facce della stessa medaglia . Medaglia che dipende unicamente da te da quale parte osservare e far vedere.
> Del resto dici che emozionalmente non prevale una sull'altra; non sei poliamorosa, non ami gli amanti (ergo ci vai per sesso o per caratteristiche che comunque ti attirano) , non pensi a loro quando scopi con tuo marito , e presumo viceversa (lo dici in generale quando sostieni sia deprecabile in linea di principio).
> Fiùùù....un bell'esempio di sdoppiamento!


Veramente si chiama coerenza interna. Tutto è meno che sdoppiamento. Sempre detto che per tradire ci vuole il fisico. Poi vorrei proprio vedere chi è che dopo la bolla non sta ancora carico a pallettoni. A meno che non ti ritrovi sulla porta Maga Magò con i bigodini in testa e una cartella esattoriale in mano, davvero la voglia è complicata da buttar giù. E poi c'è un elemento molto più sottile. Buona parte delle persone seduce quando si sente seducente. Che c'è di più corroborante per il proprio ego della bolla con l'amante?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Estrapola per un attimo il tuo mitologico ex amante perfetto dall'equazione. Concentrati su di te. È innanzitutto una questione di rispetto per se stessi. Chi cazzo lo vuole un tizio in disuso che probabilmente se ne sta mummificato nell'ignoranza e nella accidia a fare la conchetta sul divano guardando Mariadefilippi? Giusto quella povera stronza che se l'è sposato 20 anni fa e non si è accorta del livello di degrado perché se l'é sciroppato giorno per giorno. Una che sta con uno figo (ovviamente vale anche a sessi invertiti) magari lo da per scontato come ogni brava coppia unita nel sacro vincolo del matrimonio che si rispetti, ma non è che smette di farsi un giro ogni tanto su uno figo se è ancora figo, e sa dove mettere le mani.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa?
Tu leggi spesso questo qui o in generale bei discorsi di tradimento ?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa?
> Tu leggi spesso questo qui o in generale bei discorsi di tradimento ?


Ma tu ne fai sempre un discorso riferito a a questo essere mitologico che da come lo descrivi sembra essere stato affettivamente più un secondo marito che una scopata autocelebrativa. Non è mai un discorso che riguarda solo te o solo lui.
Io non mi dimentico mai che nel tradimento siamo soli per un bel pezzo prima di essere in due.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Veramente si chiama coerenza interna. Tutto è meno che sdoppiamento. Sempre detto che per tradire ci vuole il fisico. Poi vorrei proprio vedere chi è che dopo la bolla non sta ancora carico a pallettoni. A meno che non ti ritrovi sulla porta Maga Magò con i bigodini in testa e una cartella esattoriale in mano, davvero la voglia è complicata da buttar giù. E poi c'è un elemento molto più sottile. Buona parte delle persone seduce quando si sente seducente. Che c'è di più corroborante per il proprio ego della bolla con l'amante?


  Certo....su questo concordo . Tu e nocciola potreste essere gemelli  separati dalla nascita . Anche se convenzionalmente lei ha caratteristiche e struttura di pensiero che paiono più maschili che femminili.
Boh..adesso devo portare fuori il cane ; chissà se troverò ancora la mia amica col suo; speriamo.
Chi di cane ferisce...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque #fakedarietto sì e dileguato. Secondo voi era? Come stile a me sembrava ross.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Certo....su questo concordo . Tu e nocciola potreste essere gemelli  separati dalla nascita . Anche se convenzionalmente lei ha caratteristiche e struttura di pensiero che paiono più maschili che femminili.
> Boh..adesso devo portare fuori il cane ; chissà se troverò ancora la mia amica col suo; speriamo.
> Chi di cane ferisce...[emoji6]


Vai tigre! :rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È pieno di testimonianze del contrario qui dentro, l'ultima di [MENTION=7563]alberto15[/MENTION]; quando dice che lui di eccitava di più sapendo  he lei scopava con l'amante , ed anche lei (pensava lui)   fosse più eccitata pensando alla scopata clandestina del giorno dopo. Eppoi è un classico eccitarsi con  fantasie che si rifanno non solo all'immaginifico ma a ciò che si traduce nel concreto reale; tu riesci a separare emozioni pensieri e sentimenti in un modo inumano. Cassi proprio addirittura il pensiero fantasioso riferito alla trasgressione facendo il processo non alle intenzioni, che sarebbe l'argine morale o religioso alla concretizzazione della trasgressione,ma ne conferisci il significato  di rimozione dalla elaborazione del pensiero. Come tenere le due cose su binari paralleli che mai si potranno intersecare ; questo secondo me per tacitare la coscienza e vivere senza turbamenti le due situazioni come fossero le due facce della stessa medaglia . Medaglia che dipende unicamente da te da quale parte osservare e far vedere.
> Del resto dici che emozionalmente non prevale una sull'altra; non sei poliamorosa, non ami gli amanti (ergo ci vai per sesso o per caratteristiche che comunque ti attirano) , non pensi a loro quando scopi con tuo marito , e presumo viceversa (lo dici in generale quando sostieni sia deprecabile in linea di principio).
> Fiùùù....un bell'esempio di sdoppiamento!


Tralasciando l’amante per un attimo quando sono a letto con un uomo è perché voglio esserci a letto. Perché dovrei pensare a un altro? 
Che senso avrebbe andarci a letto ?
Diverso è se a letto con quell’uomo fantastico con lui di altre persone o situazioni. Ma è un gioco condiviso . E mi piace anche. 
Non mi obbliga nessuno a scopare con mio marito o l’amante per cui se lo faccio è perché lo voglio e mi eccita quella persona altrimenti evito.
Sono molto meno fredda di quello che pensi


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tralasciando l’amante per un attimo quando sono a letto con un uomo è perché voglio esserci a letto. Perché dovrei pensare a un altro?
> Che senso avrebbe andarci a letto ?
> Diverso è se a letto con quell’uomo fantastico con lui di altre persone o situazioni. Ma è un gioco condiviso . E mi piace anche.
> Non mi obbliga nessuno a scopare con mio marito o l’amante per cui se lo faccio è perché lo voglio e mi eccita quella persona altrimenti evito.
> Sono molto meno fredda di quello che pensi


Non dico sia freddezza e solo calcolo, ma una capacità gestionale e di sdoppiamento ed interpretazione dei ruoli non convenzionale. Sotto questo aspetto il tuo ragionamento è coerente e per nulla ipocrita (del resto non l'ho mai pensato).


----------



## Moni (7 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Certo....su questo concordo . Tu e nocciola potreste essere gemelli  separati dalla nascita . Anche se convenzionalmente lei ha caratteristiche e struttura di pensiero che paiono più maschili che femminili.
> Boh..adesso devo portare fuori il cane ; chissà se troverò ancora la mia amica col suo; speriamo.
> Chi di cane ferisce...


Anche qui cane nuovo arrivo.. Dal canile del Sud alle montagne.. Grandi passeggiate vista la scarsa neve ed è stato bellissimo 
Adesso in città vediamo ma è una gioia averlo con noi


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche qui cane nuovo arrivo.. Dal canile del Sud alle montagne.. Grandi passeggiate vista la scarsa neve ed è stato bellissimo
> Adesso in città vediamo ma è una gioia averlo con noi


Col cane si cucca; o almeno si dovrebbe ...


----------



## Moni (7 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Col cane si cucca; o almeno si dovrebbe ...


Ho visto..ma, x davvero 
Ma per carità.. Ho appeso il cucco al chiodo


----------



## alberto15 (7 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È pieno di testimonianze del contrario qui dentro, l'ultima di @_alberto15_; quando dice che lui di eccitava di più sapendo  he lei scopava con l'amante , ed anche lei (pensava lui)   fosse più eccitata pensando alla scopata clandestina del giorno dopo.


Veramente ho detto solo  che pensavo che lei si eccitasse di piu' pensando all'amante mentre era con me o che comunque per lei il sesso con me era migliorato da quando aveva l'amante. Non ero io che mi eccitavo di piu' pensando che lei il giorno dopo sarebbe andata con l'amante. Anzi quello era motivo di ansia.:up:


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho visto..ma, x davvero
> Ma per carità.. Ho appeso il cucco al chiodo


Non si sa mai...


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Veramente ho detto solo  che pensavo che lei si eccitasse di piu' pensando all'amante mentre era con me o che comunque per lei il sesso con me era migliorato da quando aveva l'amante. Non ero io che mi eccitavo di piu' pensando che lei il giorno dopo sarebbe andata con l'amante. Anzi quello era motivo di ansia.:up:


È uguale: era una tua proiezione su di lei, hai beneficiato del "miglioramento" del livello , come dici....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Certo....su questo concordo . *Tu e nocciola potreste essere gemelli  separati dalla nascita* . Anche se convenzionalmente lei ha caratteristiche e struttura di pensiero che paiono più maschili che femminili.
> Boh..adesso devo portare fuori il cane ; chissà se troverò ancora la mia amica col suo; speriamo.
> Chi di cane ferisce...


Me l'ero persa
Non so cosa ne pensi [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ma direi che non è proprio così
Abbiamo punti comuni ma per esempio sulle motivazioni del tradimento, e su molto altro non siamo in accordo


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Me l'ero persa
> Non so cosa ne pensi [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ma direi che non è proprio così
> Abbiamo punti comuni ma per esempio sulle motivazioni del tradimento, e su molto altro non siamo in accordo


Abbiamo in comune il fatto che nessuna visione automatica (del tipo tradito = santo o traditore = merdaccia) ci convincerà mai. Ma quello è un fatto di prospettiva. Gli adulti imparano in modo andragogico. Se non ti trovi nei panni di un traditore, puoi millantare tutta l'intelligenza del mondo, non ci arrivi lo stesso. Più o meno come cercare di far capire i colori ad un cieco dalla nascita.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È uguale: era una tua proiezione su di lei, hai beneficiato del "miglioramento" del livello , come dici....


Proprio uguale no. Dai, ce stai a prova'


----------



## Moni (7 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Non si sa mai...


Guarda x ora mi ha contattata un tizio tutto complimentoso su LinkedIn... Ovviamente so Essere Sposato con apparente situazione felice..essendo padre di compagno di sci club del mio piccolo 
 Pazzesco c'è proprio la crisi del45enne.. Se il mio compagno cercasse una su LinkedIn anche solo per dirle sei bella mi girerebbero a manetta.. E poi su LinkedIn.. Vabbè


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Guarda x ora mi ha contattata un tizio tutto complimentoso su LinkedIn... Ovviamente so Essere Sposato con apparente situazione felice..essendo padre di compagno di sci club del mio piccolo
> Pazzesco c'è proprio la crisi del45enne.. Se il mio compagno cercasse una su LinkedIn anche solo per dirle sei bella mi girerebbero a manetta.. E poi su LinkedIn.. Vabbè


Linkedin è pieno di viscidi. Confermo.


----------



## Moni (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Linkedin è pieno di viscidi. Confermo.


Un altro tizio mi ha scritto ed essendo consulente del lavoro ho accettato richiesta poiché io attraverso loro ho contatti con aziende ecc
Mi ha risposto tutto piccato perché ai suoi complimenti sul visino(foto professionale non da battona) ho risposto in modo professionale 
Ma fai te testa di caz siamo su LinkedIn non meetic no? 
Viscidi che si celano dietro profili profess ...  ci provano almeno


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Un altro tizio mi ha scritto ed essendo consulente del lavoro ho accettato richiesta poiché io attraverso loro ho contatti con aziende ecc
> Mi ha risposto tutto piccato perché ai suoi complimenti sul visino(foto professionale non da battona) ho risposto in modo professionale
> Ma fai te testa di caz siamo su LinkedIn non meetic no?
> Viscidi che si celano dietro profili profess ...  ci provano almeno


Chiaro. 
Ma in base a un minimo di esperienza, quelli che viscideggiano fuori contesto se mantieni il punto si autoeliminano


----------



## Darietto (7 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il senso del forum, per sua essenza, è proprio essere il luogo del confronto fra i diversi modi del vedere.


 
 Hai perfettamente ragione. Infatti non ho mai escluso la possibilità di confronto, anzi. Il fatto però è che non vedo nulla su cui confrontarsi in tutti quei commenti autocelebrativi dove il traditore o traditrice sembrano quasi divertirsi nell’umiliare chi ha subito il tradimento. Soprattutto non vedo nessun confronto nell’insistenza di chi tradisce a chiamare “cornuto/a” chi il tradimento lo ha subito. Al contrario, è solo un particolare tra altri che mi danno l’idea di un’intenzione “sadica” del traditore/traditrice. Il confronto...magari!  





Skorpio ha detto:


> Io quando sono stato tradito, mai avrei pensato di iscrivermi in un posto come questo, per cercare caldi abbracci, di cui sapevo in anticipo non mi ci sarei fatto una sega
> Anzi
> 
> Avrei probabilmente aumentato la distanza da una serie di atteggiamenti, con risultati per me negativi
> ...


 
 Secondo me in fondo, ma è un mio personalissimo punto di vista, assolutamente non un’accusa,  c’è anche la volontà di non apparire deboli e feriti in quello che hai scritto. 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> e perche' mai dovrebbere essere strana questa convivenza ?
> 
> firmato : tradita e traditrice.
> 
> ...


 
 Ribadisco quello che ho scritto a Ipazia: non lo troverei così strano se ci fosse solo del sano e civile confronto. Lo “strano” arriva in quello che c’è al di là di questo



Rosarose ha detto:


> Poi ci sono le/gli amanti single. Quelli dove li collochi??
> Non credi che avere il punto di vista del maggior numero di persone possibili senza dovere per forza collocarli in un ruolo possa essere molto arricchente.
> Nonché l'esperienza degli altri raccontata senza filtri grazie all'anonimato?
> Per me poi sono proprio i punti di vista più lontani dal mio che mi hanno arricchito, e fatto riflettere!
> ...


 
 le/gli amanti single li collocherei nella sezione “traditori/trici” . Per il resto ho già risposto. 



bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si chiama confronto, scambio di idee di opinioni e di visoni opposte sul tradimento.
> Altrimenti il forum si chiamerebbe "Muro del Pianto" oppure "Forex sulle azioni Kleenex & Affini".
> Noto che sei abbastanza manicheo nella divisione tra i 144mila della Gerusalemme Celeste e gli
> 
> ...





ermik ha detto:


> Se rileggi la tua tesi iniziale e non ammetti una certa "tendenziosità" hai seri problemi a non riconoscere l'oggettività


 
 Partendo da un dubbio ancora non risolto è normale ci sia un po’ di diffidenza (più che tendenziosità). Ma più volte lascio ad intendere, e si capisce benissimo, la voglia del confronto.  



 In generale… per me la scoperta del tradimento ha avuto lo stesso effetto di un lutto. Uguale all’inizio, soprattutto i primissimi momenti, ma per fortuna meno duraturo nel tempo. Immaginante l’impatto, per me, nel leggere certi commenti da parte di chi tradisce verso i traditi. Non so, quasi come un automobilista che smadonna dietro al corteo funebre o che fa il gestaccio all’ambulanza a sirene spianate che chiede strada (in effetti questo l’ho anche visto succedere, in italia, e più di una volta).  


 Oppure, magari anche a torto, l’idea del forum per me non era tanto come il muro del pianto o la promozione della clinex, lo vedevo più come l’incontro degli alcolisti anonimi, o di tossici. Dove ognuno racconta la propria storia, gli altri ascoltano e in modo civile danno consigli raccontando a loro volta la loro esperienza. Ora, immaginate in quegli incontri la presenza dei venditori di alcolici o di spacciatori che iniziano a dare degli ubriaconi e tossici ai presenti. Forse è una cosa normale in italia, come lo smadonnare verso l’ambulanza, ma nel resto del mondo non è normale. Immaginate il comportamento di un personaggio come arcistufo, oscuro e simili nel mondo reale, dove ad ogni parere contrario o richieste civili di dialogo, di confronto seguono sempre pesanti e continue offese. 

Forse è solo un problema dovuto a diversità culturali.  Da me la maleducazinoe non è contemplata come normale prassi nel dialogo tra perrsone


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Immaginate il comportamento di un personaggio come arcistufo, oscuro e simili nel mondo reale, dove ad ogni parere contrario o richieste civili di dialogo, di confronto seguono sempre pesanti e continue offese.


Fakezilla, ci hai provato. 
Ma accomunarmi a quel borgataro per farmi incazzare non funziona. Studiatissime pure le captatio benevolentiae (tradimento come lutto, maleducazione italiana, ecc.).
Dai su, chi sei? Ross? Bauzod? Tubaraoilpurodicuore? Che il gioco dello sgamo alla lunga stucca.


----------



## patroclo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> ........
> 
> In generale… per me la scoperta del tradimento ha avuto lo stesso effetto di un lutto. Uguale all’inizio, soprattutto i primissimi momenti, ma per fortuna meno duraturo nel tempo. Immaginante l’impatto, per me, nel leggere certi commenti da parte di chi tradisce verso i traditi. Non so, quasi come un automobilista che smadonna dietro al corteo funebre o che fa il gestaccio all’ambulanza a sirene spianate che chiede strada (in effetti questo l’ho anche visto succedere, in italia, e più di una volta).
> 
> ...


Al di là dei modi dei singoli utenti, più o meno condivisibili, in questo sito non ho mai letto di traditi insultati in qualità di traditi, semmai avviene il contrario (spesso ).


----------



## Darietto (7 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fakezilla, ci hai provato.
> Ma accomunarmi a quel borgataro per farmi incazzare non funziona.  Studiatissime pure le captatio benevolentiae (tradimento come lutto,  maleducazione italiana, ecc.).
> Dai su, chi sei? Ross? Bauzod? Tubaraoilpurodicuore? Che il gioco dello sgamo alla lunga stucca.


Ma se vedi il mondo solo da un punto di vista egocentrico non so  cosa dirti: qualunque cosa non sarà mai per quello che è ma solo per  come tu la vedi

Bello il gioco dello sgamo, es: che lavoro può  fare uno come te? ti vedrei più come un pensionato incattivito dalla  noia, ma voglio dare per vero quando affermi di lavorare,  la butto lì:  sei molto frustrato, vuoi sempre avere l'ultima parola quindi presumo un  lavoro subalterno, di quelli dove devi stare zitto e dire sempre si  signore. Sei inacidito col prossimo, soprattutto con chi ti contraddice o  ribatte, e questo mi fa pensare ad un lavoro a contatto con il  pubblico, ma di quelli dove "il pubblico" ha sempre l'ultima parola.  Potrei azzardare un...portiere d'hotel, ma più facchino direi. Oppure in  un supermercato, cassiere, ma ti vedo più al banco frutta. Però dalle  continue frecciate agli altri insinuando una formazione scolastica di  quelle fai da te (per capirci), il che è un'evidente transfert della tua  formazione, mi fa optare più per il facchino, di quelli che stanno ore  nella hall dell'hotel in attesa di portare le valigie al cliente, e pe  rquesto hanno molto tempo per leggere le riviste o googlare in rete.  Quest'ultima tesi è rafforzata dal fatto che due giorni in cui non ho  scritto l'hai associata ad una fuga dal forum, senza considerare  minimamente che nel weekend una persona con un minimo di vita normale  può essere, per esempio, andata in montagna con amici/amiche. Allora la  butto li: facchino? :mexican::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Secondo me in fondo, ma è un mio personalissimo punto di vista, assolutamente non un’accusa,  c’è anche la volontà di non apparire deboli e feriti in quello che hai scritto.


Ma non è questione di apparire.. è ovvio che uno è ferito

È questione di utilità

Io (e sottolineo io) non riterrei x me utile andarmi a cercare caldi abbracci con chi avesse il mio stesso dolore

Il confronto sta appunto nell'ascoltare chi ha vissuto anche dall'altra parte, senza presupporre nulla sul suo stato d'animo.

Le autocelebrazioni possono farle tutti, e per tutto, compresa la mantenuta fedeltà, è una modalità espressiva, e resta in carico a chi la fa.

In parole povere, non è un problema di chi ascolta ma.di chi eventualmente ha bisogno di autocelebrarsi


----------



## alberto15 (7 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È uguale: era una tua proiezione su di lei, hai beneficiato del "miglioramento" del livello , come dici....


puo' darsi, comunque a distanza di mesi il sesso si e' affievolito a livelli "pre tradimento". Che per ravvivare la situazione sia necessario un nuovo tradimento?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma se vedi il mondo solo da un punto di vista egocentrico non so  cosa dirti: qualunque cosa non sarà mai per quello che è ma solo per  come tu la vedi
> 
> Bello il gioco dello sgamo, es: che lavoro può  fare uno come te? ti vedrei più come un pensionato incattivito dalla  noia, ma voglio dare per vero quando affermi di lavorare,  la butto lì:  sei molto frustrato, vuoi sempre avere l'ultima parola quindi presumo un  lavoro subalterno, di quelli dove devi stare zitto e dire sempre si  signore. Sei inacidito col prossimo, soprattutto con chi ti contraddice o  ribatte, e questo mi fa pensare ad un lavoro a contatto con il  pubblico, ma di quelli dove "il pubblico" ha sempre l'ultima parola.  Potrei azzardare un...portiere d'hotel, ma più facchino direi. Oppure in  un supermercato, cassiere, ma ti vedo più al banco frutta. Però dalle  continue frecciate agli altri insinuando una formazione scolastica di  quelle fai da te (per capirci), il che è un'evidente transfert della tua  formazione, mi fa optare più per il facchino, di quelli che stanno ore  nella hall dell'hotel in attesa di portare le valigie al cliente, e pe  rquesto hanno molto tempo per leggere le riviste o googlare in rete.  Quest'ultima tesi è rafforzata dal fatto che due giorni in cui non ho  scritto l'hai associata ad una fuga dal forum, senza considerare  minimamente che nel weekend una persona con un minimo di vita normale  può essere, per esempio, andata in montagna con amici/amiche. Allora la  butto li: facchino? :mexican::rotfl:


Anche questa della messa in dubbio del lavoro e praticamente una carta di identità. Hai vinto l'ignore e baci agli altri borgataro, compreso mr. 104.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> puo' darsi, comunque a distanza di mesi il sesso si e' affievolito a livelli "pre tradimento". Che per ravvivare la situazione sia necessario un nuovo tradimento?


Un pò come prendere un ricostituente a primavera??? 
Terreoi comunque presente chr anche nelle storie da relax può subentrare l'intolleranza o l'assuefazione ...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma se vedi il mondo solo da un punto di vista egocentrico non so  cosa dirti: qualunque cosa non sarà mai per quello che è ma solo per  come tu la vedi
> 
> Bello il gioco dello sgamo, es: che lavoro può  fare uno come te? ti vedrei più come un pensionato incattivito dalla  noia, ma voglio dare per vero quando affermi di lavorare,  la butto lì:  sei molto frustrato, vuoi sempre avere l'ultima parola quindi presumo un  lavoro subalterno, di quelli dove devi stare zitto e dire sempre si  signore. Sei inacidito col prossimo, soprattutto con chi ti contraddice o  ribatte, e questo mi fa pensare ad un lavoro a contatto con il  pubblico, ma di quelli dove "il pubblico" ha sempre l'ultima parola.  Potrei azzardare un...portiere d'hotel, ma più facchino direi. Oppure in  un supermercato, cassiere, ma ti vedo più al banco frutta. Però dalle  continue frecciate agli altri insinuando una formazione scolastica di  quelle fai da te (per capirci), il che è un'evidente transfert della tua  formazione, mi fa optare più per il facchino, di quelli che stanno ore  nella hall dell'hotel in attesa di portare le valigie al cliente, e pe  rquesto hanno molto tempo per leggere le riviste o googlare in rete.  Quest'ultima tesi è rafforzata dal fatto che due giorni in cui non ho  scritto l'hai associata ad una fuga dal forum, senza considerare  minimamente che nel weekend una persona con un minimo di vita normale  può essere, per esempio, andata in montagna con amici/amiche. Allora la  butto li: facchino? :mexican::rotfl:


Anche questa della messa in dubbio del lavoro e praticamente una carta di identità. Hai vinto l'ignore e baci agli altri borgataro, compreso mr. 104.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un pò come prendere un ricostituente a primavera??? Terreoi comunque presente chr anche nelle storie da relax può subentrare l'intolleranza o l'assuefazione ...


ad esempio oggi eravamo soli in casa, 6 mesi fa avremmo ribaltato l'appartamento. Oggi silenzio di tomba. Era quasi meglio prima....


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Guarda x ora mi ha contattata un tizio tutto complimentoso su LinkedIn... Ovviamente so Essere Sposato con apparente situazione felice..essendo padre di compagno di sci club del mio piccolo
> Pazzesco c'è proprio la crisi del45enne.. Se il mio compagno cercasse una su LinkedIn anche solo per dirle sei bella mi girerebbero a manetta.. E poi su LinkedIn.. Vabbè


Tutto fa brodo , anche la processione per Santa Marta può essere un'opportunità.


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> puo' darsi, comunque a distanza di mesi il sesso si e' affievolito a livelli "pre tradimento". Che per ravvivare la situazione sia necessario un nuovo tradimento?


Sei sulla buona strada per vestire i panni del cuck...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ad esempio oggi eravamo soli in casa, 6 mesi fa avremmo ribaltato l'appartamento. Oggi silenzio di tomba. Era quasi meglio prima....


Cambia modalità di approccio.
Non mi pare che sia stato un tradimento da innamoramento, ma da noia.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Sei sulla buona strada per vestire i panni del cuck...


mah , dal punto di vista delle fantasie , puo' darsi ma dal punto di vista reale non sono ancora arrivato a quella conclusione.....


----------



## alberto15 (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia modalità di approccio.
> Non mi pare che sia stato un tradimento da innamoramento, ma da noia.


Si infatti, non hai tutti i torti, forse e' proprio l'approccio che deve fare da catalizzatore all'attrazione. Il tradimento si , forse da noia, ma piu' che altro da "eta' che avanza" (per la serie "se non ora , quando") .....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si infatti, non hai tutti i torti, forse e' proprio l'approccio che deve fare da catalizzatore all'attrazione. Il tradimento si , forse da noia, ma piu' che altro da "eta' che avanza" (per la serie "se non ora , quando") .....


Ci sono utenti specialisti del tradimento che possono spiegarti come si possa trovare il senso della vita nello scopare.
Io non sono così filosofica e penso che si possa trovare il senso della vita anche nel cibo diventando 300kg, ma credo che chiunque direbbe,anche se ingenuo sprovveduto, che si tratta di un espediente per riempire altri vuoti.
Io non credo si possa né si debba essere i salvatori del partner. Ma tu hai scelto di rimanere con lei, significa che la ami. Forse dovresti, superando anche il comprensibile rancore, cercare di capire i suoi veri vuoti. Può pure essere che siano solo sessuali. Dalla mia esperienza mi sembra raro.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono utenti specialisti del tradimento che possono spiegarti come si possa trovare il senso della vita nello scopare.
> Io non sono così filosofica e penso che si possa trovare il senso della vita anche nel cibo diventando 300kg, ma credo che chiunque direbbe,anche se ingenuo sprovveduto, che si tratta di un espediente per riempire altri vuoti.
> Io non credo si possa né si debba essere i salvatori del partner. Ma tu hai scelto di rimanere con lei, significa che la ami. Forse dovresti, superando anche il comprensibile rancore, cercare di capire i suoi veri vuoti. Può pure essere che siano solo sessuali. Dalla mia esperienza mi sembra raro.


Interessante prospettiva (sono serio), credo che uno dei principali problemi irrisolti di mia moglie sia il dualismo tra l'apparire una brava persona (cioe' una che non fa sesso, nell'immaginario collettivo) e quello che sente realmente (cioe' la voglia di esprimere le sue pulsioni) . Nella prima "immagine" sono (ero?) compreso anche io. Nella seconda solo l'amante + gli "altri" (reli o virtuali che fossero) . Io sono "balzato" da un immagine all'altra da subito dopo la scoperta. Adesso ho come l'impressione che assestato il tutto , le due immagini vadano a sbiadirsi nelle parti piu' "trasgressive". Devo capire come "risolvere" ulteriormente la situazione  e in modo piu' definitivo del precedente. Certo che problemi di lavoro, figli, magari anche salute, non aiutano. E anche il fatto che lei non vive affatto bene con il suo corpo. (si ritiene obesa mentre e' relativamente magra). Anoressia al primo stadio? mmmmm spero di no.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Interessante prospettiva (sono serio), credo che uno dei principali problemi irrisolti di mia moglie sia il dualismo tra l'apparire una brava persona (cioe' una che non fa sesso, nell'immaginario collettivo) e quello che sente realmente (cioe' la voglia di esprimere le sue pulsioni) . Nella prima "immagine" sono (ero?) compreso anche io. Nella seconda solo l'amante + gli "altri" (reli o virtuali che fossero) . Io sono "balzato" da un immagine all'altra da subito dopo la scoperta. Adesso ho come l'impressione che assestato il tutto , le due immagini vadano a sbiadirsi nelle parti piu' "trasgressive". Devo capire come "risolvere" ulteriormente la situazione  e in modo piu' definitivo del precedente. Certo che problemi di lavoro, figli, magari anche salute, non aiutano. E anche il fatto che lei non vive affatto bene con il suo corpo. (si ritiene obesa mentre e' relativamente magra). Anoressia al primo stadio? mmmmm spero di no.


Si chiama dismorfismo, cerca in rete.
Le origini sono antiche, ma può essere risolto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tralasciando l’amante per un attimo quando sono a letto con un uomo è perché voglio esserci a letto. Perché dovrei pensare a un altro?
> Che senso avrebbe andarci a letto ?
> Diverso è se a letto con quell’uomo fantastico con lui di altre persone o situazioni. Ma è un gioco condiviso . E mi piace anche.
> Non mi obbliga nessuno a scopare con mio marito o l’amante per cui se lo faccio è perché lo voglio e mi eccita quella persona altrimenti evito.
> Sono molto meno fredda di quello che pensi


Traditrice Seriale?


----------



## void (7 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Interessante prospettiva (sono serio), credo che uno dei principali problemi irrisolti di mia moglie sia il dualismo tra l'apparire una brava persona (cioe' una che non fa sesso, nell'immaginario collettivo) e quello che sente realmente (cioe' la voglia di esprimere le sue pulsioni) . Nella prima "immagine" sono (ero?) compreso anche io. Nella seconda solo l'amante + gli "altri" (reli o virtuali che fossero) . Io sono "balzato" da un immagine all'altra da subito dopo la scoperta. Adesso ho come l'impressione che assestato il tutto , le due immagini vadano a sbiadirsi nelle parti piu' "trasgressive". Devo capire come "risolvere" ulteriormente la situazione  e in modo piu' definitivo del precedente. Certo che problemi di lavoro, figli, magari anche salute, non aiutano. E anche il fatto che lei non vive affatto bene con il suo corpo. (si ritiene obesa mentre e' relativamente magra). Anoressia al primo stadio? mmmmm spero di no.


Se mi posso permettere un consiglio, non cercare di sostituirti all'amante. Non funziona, è una strategia perdente. E' un fuoco di paglia. Nel caso di Paolo123, lei ha scelto da sola di chiudere e di tornare dal marito. Anche se le cose poi sono andate diversamente da come voleva. Ma alla base cera una scelta. Se tua moglie ha interrotto la sua relazione perché la hai sgamata, non ha fatto nessuna scelta. Quantomeno volontaria. E tu puoi proporgli tutto quello che faceva con l'amante, ma non sarà mai la stessa cosa. Così dopo un po' subentra la noia. 
Devi accettare che quello che ha provato con lui, con te non lo può avere. E soprattutto deve accettarlo lei. Paradossalmente, sarebbe più facile ricostruire per Paolo123 di quanto non lo sia per te. 
Dovresti essere così "bravo" da proporgli una alternativa non la copia di quello che era con lui. Ma di base ci deve essere la sua volontà. 


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (8 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Se mi posso permettere un consiglio, non cercare di sostituirti all'amante. Non funziona, è una strategia perdente. E' un fuoco di paglia. Nel caso di Paolo123, lei ha scelto da sola di chiudere e di tornare dal marito. Anche se le cose poi sono andate diversamente da come voleva. Ma alla base cera una scelta. Se tua moglie ha interrotto la sua relazione perché la hai sgamata, non ha fatto nessuna scelta. Quantomeno volontaria. E tu puoi proporgli tutto quello che faceva con l'amante, ma non sarà mai la stessa cosa. Così dopo un po' subentra la noia.
> Devi accettare che quello che ha provato con lui, con te non lo può avere. E soprattutto deve accettarlo lei. Paradossalmente, sarebbe più facile ricostruire per Paolo123 di quanto non lo sia per te.
> Dovresti essere così "bravo" da proporgli una alternativa non la copia di quello che era con lui. Ma di base ci deve essere la sua volontà.
> 
> ...


Sbaglio, o quel  "bravo" è riferito alla possibilità che la fantasia si possa tradurre in realtà per scacciare l'ipotetica  noia? L'alternativa sarebbe di proporle un terzo , così da rendere partecipe il nostro "almeno" nella scelta, stante che la decisione finale spetti a lei, come dici...


----------



## void (8 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Sbaglio, o quel  "bravo" è riferito alla possibilità che la fantasia si possa tradurre in realtà per scacciare l'ipotetica  noia? L'alternativa sarebbe di proporle un terzo , così da rendere partecipe il nostro "almeno" nella scelta, stante che la decisione finale spetti a lei, come dici...


Non mi riferivo solo a quello, anche perché mi pare di aver capito (ma non sono sicuro) che Alberto15 ha già provato la strada della "fantasia" ma senza grandi risultati. Sono diverse le circostanze, diversa l'adrenalina  certe situazione non le puoi creare " artificialmente". 
Con "bravo" intendevo qualcosa di più ampio, non esclusivamente legato alla sfera sessuale. Dovrebbe inventarsi un modo nuovo di vivere il rapporto e riacquistare quella complicità senza la quale il sesso è  solo fine a stesso. Come? Non saprei  proprio dirlo...

Penso che la principale difficoltà nel cucire un rapporto dopo un tradimento, se si decide di farlo, sia proprio la perdita della complicità. E riacquistarla è molto difficile. 
La complicità implica progettualita' e questa è un'altra cosa che di solito viene meno. E senza progetti e sogni comuni il rapporto è solo formalità ed alla fine noia.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (8 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo solo a quello, anche perché mi pare di aver capito (ma non sono sicuro) che Alberto15 ha già provato la strada della "fantasia" ma senza grandi risultati. Sono diverse le circostanze, diversa l'adrenalina  certe situazione non le puoi creare " artificialmente".
> Con "bravo" intendevo qualcosa di più ampio, non esclusivamente legato alla sfera sessuale. Dovrebbe inventarsi un modo nuovo di vivere il rapporto e riacquistare quella complicità senza la quale il sesso è  solo fine a stesso. Come? Non saprei  proprio dirlo...
> 
> Penso che la principale difficoltà nel cucire un rapporto dopo un tradimento, se si decide di farlo, sia proprio la perdita della complicità. E riacquistarla è molto difficile.
> ...


È proprio così,credo che tu abbia descritto compiutamente le dinamiche; il sesso è un  indicatore dello stato del rapporto, "usarlo" come mezzo per un recupero diventa difficile e spesso motivo ulteriore di allontanamento.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiama dismorfismo, cerca in rete.
> Le origini sono antiche, ma può essere risolto.


si in effetti non ci avevo mai pensato. Interessante, ci lavorero' su :up:


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Se mi posso permettere un consiglio, non cercare di sostituirti all'amante. Non funziona, è una strategia perdente. E' un fuoco di paglia. Nel caso di Paolo123, lei ha scelto da sola di chiudere e di tornare dal marito. Anche se le cose poi sono andate diversamente da come voleva. Ma alla base cera una scelta. Se tua moglie ha interrotto la sua relazione perché la hai sgamata, non ha fatto nessuna scelta. Quantomeno volontaria. E tu puoi proporgli tutto quello che faceva con l'amante, ma non sarà mai la stessa cosa. Così dopo un po' subentra la noia.
> Devi accettare che quello che ha provato con lui, con te non lo può avere. E soprattutto deve accettarlo lei. Paradossalmente, sarebbe più facile ricostruire per Paolo123 di quanto non lo sia per te.
> Dovresti essere così "bravo" da proporgli una alternativa non la copia di quello che era con lui. Ma di base ci deve essere la sua volontà.
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Infatti avevo scritto a Paolo123 che era messo in una condizione migliore della mia dal punto di vista della modalita' di conclusione della storia con l'amante (distacco volontario contro "sgamo"). Pero' torno ad insistere su vari punti :
1) Con l'amante (mia moglie)  non era una storia ne' di sesso ne' tantomeno di amore (e qui invece la moglie di Paolo era innamorata). Non che la cosa mi faccia stare molto meglio ma mi da un punto di vista diverso.
Con l'amante era piu' che altro una questione di essere "messa al centro dell'attenzione", non di atti sessuali in se anche se francamente mi pare poco plausibile che lei con lui non abbia mai provato l'orgasmo se non una sola volta. (pare assurdo ma le credo, non avrebbe senso che lei mi confessasse le "peggiori cose" ma dicesse "ma non ho mai goduto". Anche se e' altrettanto vero che avrebbe anche potuto affermarlo come "consolazione", per la serie "con lui ho fatto di tutto ma in realta' godo solo con te". Puo' essere anche se non lo credo fino in fondo conoscendola.)
2) Io non sto inseguendo quello che lei faceva con l'amante, semplicemente , banalmente faccio quello che volevo fare gia' da prima dello sgamo ma che per vergogna, consuetudine , perbenismo non volevo proporle anche perche' lei essendo una molto "morigerata" di "facciata" (anche con me) non pensavo arrivasse a desiderare (per la serie "non sono mica come quelle zoccole la' " )
3) non capisco cosa intendi come "alternativa"....puoi essere piu' chiaro?

d'altronde mia moglie non si e' drogata e non e' andata a letto con altri a gruppi , orge, ecc. (3..2..1... "come fai a saperlo"?). Poi se Paolo ha deciso che non ha le spalle abbastanza larghe per sopportare questa cosa buon per lui. Io vivo tranquillo non e' che sono roso dal tarlo dalla mattina alla sera. Alla fine di tutto cio' cosa gli portera' questa cosa? L'IO e' sempre al centro di tutto, il proprio piacere, la soddisfazione, l'essere al massimo , ecc. Magari rinunciare a qualcosina fa ottenere qualcosa di piu' da un'altra parte. No? 3....2...1... Ti sbagliiiii :sonar::sonar::sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Sbaglio, o quel  "bravo" è riferito alla possibilità che la fantasia si possa tradurre in realtà per scacciare l'ipotetica  noia? L'alternativa sarebbe di proporle un terzo , così da rendere partecipe il nostro "almeno" nella scelta, stante che la decisione finale spetti a lei, come dici...


Si ne abbiamo discusso molto francamente e in effetti l'ho lasciata libera di scegliere quello che fosse di suo gradimento proprio per non ingabbiarla con concetti "si fallo, tanto non te ne frega niente di me" " si fallo se ti piace", ecc.

Si era gia' rotta le scatole dai primi contatti essendo ultraselettiva non le andava bene nessuno.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo solo a quello, anche perché mi pare di aver capito (ma non sono sicuro) che Alberto15 ha già provato la strada della "fantasia" ma senza grandi risultati. Sono diverse le circostanze, diversa l'adrenalina  certe situazione non le puoi creare " artificialmente".
> Con "bravo" intendevo qualcosa di più ampio, non esclusivamente legato alla sfera sessuale. Dovrebbe inventarsi un modo nuovo di vivere il rapporto e riacquistare quella complicità senza la quale il sesso è  solo fine a stesso. Come? Non saprei  proprio dirlo...
> 
> Penso che la principale difficoltà nel cucire un rapporto dopo un tradimento, se si decide di farlo, sia proprio la perdita della complicità. E riacquistarla è molto difficile.
> La complicità implica progettualita' e questa è un'altra cosa che di solito viene meno. E senza progetti e sogni comuni il rapporto è solo formalità ed alla fine noia.


Si beh , non e' che siamo cosi' ingessati da essere incapsulati in una "noia" mortale. Ridiamo scherziamo, parliamo di tutto. Quel "bravo" che intendi tu, io lo traduco in correggere piccoli difetti "comportamentali" che mi porto dietro da sempre per rendermi completamente attrattivo nei suoi confronti e perche' no, metterle un po di gelosia..


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> correggere piccoli difetti "comportamentali" che mi porto dietro da sempre per rendermi completamente attrattivo nei suoi confronti


Mamma mia. Di male in peggio. La via Maestra per il suicidio.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mamma mia. Di male in peggio. La via Maestra per il suicidio.


eh vabbe' me ne faro' una ragione. Tu cosa faresti?

Avresti risposto la stessa cosa anche se avessi detto il contrario, mi ci gioco i coglioni. Sei un bastian contrario a prescindere.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> eh vabbe' me ne faro' una ragione. Tu cosa faresti?


Io? I miei difetti sono il 99% di quello che mi piace di me, figurati.
Senti bello, onestamente, Tira fuori le palle. Ti sei beccato le corna? Vai da tua moglie e ringraziala per averti svegliato. Dopodiché dille che le vuoi ancora bene ma che questa cosa delle corna Ha messo in discussione un sacco di cose su cui tu stavi investendo e su cui ti sei fatto il culo. Che non hai intenzione di fargliela pagare ma che visto che lei si è fatta bella mente i cazzi suoi anche tu hai intenzione di ricominciare seriamente a investire su te stesso. Quindi farai il marito quando ti va, il padre quando ti va, lo zio quando ti va, e compagnia cantante. Fai saltare schemi e abitudini e ricostruisci qualcosa di meglio. Incluso scoparti tua moglie come se fosse semplicemente una che ti vuoi scopare e basta. Se poi in questo processo scopri che sentirsi sul mercato ti porta occasioni di scopare in giro e vuoi coglierle, Fai come ti pare. Ma senza pippe cervellotiche di sovrastrutture mentali. Fai quello che ti senti quando te lo senti e quando senti che una cosa giusta non farti problemi ad imporre la scelta agli altri. Tra l'altro il modo migliore di capire che qualcosa Vale la pena sta esattamente nel fatto quando la si impone agli altri e gli altri ci restano male non hai rimorsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> eh vabbe' me ne faro' una ragione. Tu cosa faresti?
> 
> Avresti risposto la stessa cosa anche se avessi detto il contrario, mi ci gioco i coglioni. Sei un bastian contrario a prescindere.


Mi ero perso la modifica. Certo che perdere tempo con te è più inutile che spiegare alla Boldrini che ogni volta che apre bocca regala punti alla lega.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si beh , non e' che siamo cosi' ingessati da essere incapsulati in una "noia" mortale. Ridiamo scherziamo, parliamo di tutto. Quel "bravo" che intendi tu, io lo traduco in *correggere piccoli difetti "comportamentali" che mi porto dietro da sempre per rendermi completamente attrattivo* nei suoi confronti e perche' no, metterle un po di gelosia..





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mamma mia. Di male in peggio. La via Maestra per il suicidio.


Sono d'accordo anch'io con Arcistufo, Alberto.
Quella in neretto è una cosa che non porta da nessuna parte.
Serve solo a renderti ancora più scontato e di conseguenza insignificante e di minor valore agli occhi di lei.
Quello che ha scritto Arci nel post dopo è il punto di arrivo a cui devi tendere.


----------



## void (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io? I miei difetti sono il 99% di quello che mi piace di me, figurati.
> Senti bello, onestamente, Tira fuori le palle. Ti sei beccato le corna? Vai da tua moglie e ringraziala per averti svegliato. Dopodiché dille che le vuoi ancora bene ma che questa cosa delle corna Ha messo in discussione un sacco di cose su cui tu stavi investendo e su cui ti sei fatto il culo. Che non hai intenzione di fargliela pagare ma che visto che lei si è fatta bella mente i cazzi suoi anche tu hai intenzione di ricominciare seriamente a investire su te stesso. Quindi farai il marito quando ti va, il padre quando ti va, lo zio quando ti va, e compagnia cantante. Fai saltare schemi e abitudini e ricostruisci qualcosa di meglio. Incluso scoparti tua moglie come se fosse semplicemente una che ti vuoi scopare e basta. Se poi in questo processo scopri che sentirsi sul mercato ti porta occasioni di scopare in giro e vuoi coglierle, Fai come ti pare. Ma senza pippe cervellotiche di sovrastrutture mentali. Fai quello che ti senti quando te lo senti e quando senti che una cosa giusta non farti problemi ad imporre la scelta agli altri. Tra l'altro il modo migliore di capire che qualcosa Vale la pena sta esattamente nel fatto quando la si impone agli altri e gli altri ci restano male non hai rimorsi.


nel caso specifico, devo darti ragione..


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Serve solo a renderti ancora* più scontato* e di conseguenza *insignificante* e *di minor valore* agli occhi di lei.



Non dico che hai torto, anzi. Però cazzo (parlo in  generale) il non apparire scontato, insignificante e di monor valore  associato alla persona che amo (o dovrei amare) che senso ha?. E' come  amare, avere la passione per un mestiere e allo stesso tempo stufarsene.  Non ha senso (per come sono fatto io). Chi fa un mestiere per passione  lo fa per tutta la vita, e dopo 50  anni ha ancora la stessa passione,  al limite di più, ma non di meno. Invece ci sta per chi sceglie un  mestiere non pe passione ma per necessità: vorrebbe fare altro ma non  può, e quello che fa ormai è scontato, insignificante e senza valore. E  deve sforzarsi per renderlo più interessante. 

Se nel rapporto si  arriva al doversi rendere più interessanti, meno scontati ecc. è perché  alla base non c'è mai stato nulla di profondo.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non dico che hai torto, anzi. Però cazzo (parlo in  generale) il non apparire scontato, insignificante e di monor valore  associato alla persona che amo (o dovrei amare) che senso ha?. E' come  amare, avere la passione per un mestiere e allo stesso tempo stufarsene.  Non ha senso (per come sono fatto io). Chi fa un mestiere per passione  lo fa per tutta la vita, *e dopo 50  anni ha ancora la stessa passione,  al limite di più, ma non di meno*. Invece ci sta per chi sceglie un  mestiere non pe passione ma per necessità: vorrebbe fare altro ma non  può, e quello che fa ormai è scontato, insignificante e senza valore. E  deve sforzarsi per renderlo più interessante.
> 
> Se nel rapporto si  arriva al doversi rendere più interessanti, meno scontati ecc. è perché  alla base non c'è mai stato nulla di profondo.


Io cambio la macchina dopo 4, 5 anni e ti assicuro che ogni volta che ne compro una nuova questa mi piace.
Semplicemente non c'è nulla di immutabile nella vita. Per fortuna.


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io cambio la macchina dopo 4, 5 anni e ti assicuro che ogni volta che ne compro una nuova questa mi piace.
> Semplicemente non c'è nulla di immutabile nella vita. Per fortuna.


A parte che la metafora del mestiere la vedevo più azzeccata. Però la metafora dell'auto in effetti rende l'idea opposta: comprare non per passione duratura ma per una soddisfazione effimera: grande all'inizio ma che inevitabilmente svanisce nel tempo. 

Per me un rapporto di coppia se nasce dall'amore (vero) deve per forza essere per sempre. Altrimenti a monte qualcuno ha confuso attrazione, infatuazione con amore. Si costruisce una vita insieme basata su sentimenti effimeri (come quello dell'auto). In america è molto di moda: ci si conosce, scatta la scintilla e dopo un mese ci si sposa. Se poi il matrimonio dura due anni è tanto.  A mio parere il peroblema è una superficialità sentimentale di base


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> A parte che la metafora del mestiere la vedevo più azzeccata. Però la metafora dell'auto in effetti rende l'idea opposta: comprare non per passione duratura ma per una soddisfazione effimera: grande all'inizio ma che inevitabilmente svanisce nel tempo.
> 
> Per me un rapporto di coppia se nasce dall'amore (vero) deve per forza essere per sempre. Altrimenti a monte qualcuno ha confuso attrazione, infatuazione con amore. Si costruisce una vita insieme basata su sentimenti effimeri (come quello dell'auto). In america è molto di moda: ci si conosce, scatta la scintilla e dopo un mese ci si sposa. Se poi il matrimonio dura due anni è tanto.  A mio parere il peroblema è una superficialità sentimentale di base


Il problema è confondere causa con fine. L’amore è il fine ed è il risultato di un percorso comune. Se si fa confusione non si guarda al percorso, ma alla spinta iniziale.


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> A parte che la metafora del mestiere la vedevo più azzeccata. Però la metafora dell'auto in effetti rende l'idea opposta: comprare non per passione duratura ma per una soddisfazione effimera: grande all'inizio ma che inevitabilmente svanisce nel tempo.   Per me un rapporto di coppia se nasce dall'amore (vero) deve per forza essere per sempre. Altrimenti a monte qualcuno ha confuso attrazione, infatuazione con amore. Si costruisce una vita insieme basata su sentimenti effimeri (come quello dell'auto). In america è molto di moda: ci si conosce, scatta la scintilla e dopo un mese ci si sposa. Se poi il matrimonio dura due anni è tanto.  Per me è quello: c'è una superficialità sentimentale di base


  Quello che chiami "amore vero" (e ci sarebbe anche da discutere su cosa uno intende) però non è una pensione da riscuotere a vita. Non puoi togliere il "divenire" ed i cambiamenti da questa ottica, altrimenti ti rigiri e ti adagi attorno ad uno status che finisce per travolgere la coppia. Cioè voglio dire che più che crogiolarsi dentro un pressochè utopico -per sempre- serve scoprire motivi, ragioni, progetti per scegliersi ogni santo giorno.


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere causa con fine. L’amore è il fine ed è il risultato di un percorso comune. Se si fa confusione non si guarda al percorso, ma alla spinta iniziale.


 Ecco, mi hai preceduto sul filo di lana....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, mi hai preceduto sul filo di lana....


:up:


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

Ovvio che quando parlo di "amore vero" come confronto, più che l'automobile, prenderei quella di un figlio/a. Immagina di tradire tua figlia dicendo: guarda, ho conosciuto una tua coetanea più simpatica, più intelligente, a scuola ha voti altissimi (tu sei nella sufficienza), ha anche vinto medaglio come atleta. Essendo più interessante di te ho deciso di sostituirti. Oppure vado in giro con lei spacciandola per la figlia, per fare più bella figura. Avrebbe senso per te?


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> A parte che la metafora del mestiere la vedevo più azzeccata. Però la metafora dell'auto in effetti rende l'idea opposta: comprare non per passione duratura ma per una soddisfazione effimera: grande all'inizio ma che inevitabilmente svanisce nel tempo.
> 
> Per me un rapporto di coppia se nasce dall'amore (vero) deve per forza essere per sempre. Altrimenti a monte qualcuno ha confuso attrazione, infatuazione con amore. Si costruisce una vita insieme basata su sentimenti effimeri (come quello dell'auto). In america è molto di moda: ci si conosce, scatta la scintilla e dopo un mese ci si sposa. Se poi il matrimonio dura due anni è tanto.  A mio parere il peroblema è una superficialità sentimentale di base


Io e mia moglie ci siamo messi insieme 30 anni fa.
Di effimero c'è ben poco.
Ma se pensi che non ci si possa dare per scontati dopo una lunga vita insieme sei fuori strada: è proprio il trascorrere del tempo a darti la sicurezza della presenza dell'altro.
E' una sensazione appagante per alcuni, per altri e in altri particolari momenti della vita no.
Perché la sicurezza è un'ottima zona confort, ma non consente agevolmente di accedere alle emozioni più forti e vitali.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ovvio che quando parlo di "amore vero" come confronto, più che l'automobile, prenderei quella di un figlio/a. Immagina di tradire tua figlia dicendo: guarda, ho conosciuto una tua coetanea più simpatica, più intelligente, a scuola ha voti altissimi (tu sei nella sufficienza), ha anche vinto medaglio come atleta. Essendo più interessante di te ho deciso di sostituirti. Oppure vado in giro con lei spacciandola per la figlia, per fare più bella figura. Avrebbe senso per te?


Sono due tipi di amore profondamente diversi, che hanno differenti genesi.
Non fai sesso e neppure hai attrazione verso una figlia - o una sua coetanea.


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere causa con fine. L’amore è il fine ed è il risultato di un percorso comune. Se si fa confusione non si guarda al percorso, ma alla spinta iniziale.



Se per te è così lo rispetto. Per me amore non è il fine: è l'inizio, il percorso e la fine


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere causa con fine. L’amore è il fine ed è il risultato di un percorso comune. Se si fa confusione non si guarda al percorso, ma alla spinta iniziale.


Sarebbe bellissimo


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ovvio che quando parlo di "amore vero" come confronto, più che l'automobile, prenderei quella di un figlio/a. Immagina di tradire tua figlia dicendo: guarda, ho conosciuto una tua coetanea più simpatica, più intelligente, a scuola ha voti altissimi (tu sei nella sufficienza), ha anche vinto medaglio come atleta. Essendo più interessante di te ho deciso di sostituirti. Oppure vado in giro con lei spacciandola per la figlia, per fare più bella figura. Avrebbe senso per te?


  Guarda, credo sia un paragone infelice, mia moglie non è mia figlia. Quanto al concetto di amore vero bisogna fare molta attenzione, c'è chi lo definisce persino (di solito tra gli uomini) un motivo per riempire di botte la compagna e chi (di solito tra le donne) lo accetta pure come prova d'amore. Dentro questo calderone (definizione) la gente ci mette di tutto e non sempre cose vere, carine, accettabili.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Se per te è così lo rispetto. Per me amore non è il fine: è l'inizio, il percorso e la fine


Forse non mi sono espressa chiaramente.
Se dico che per un ladro il bottino è il fine e, di conseguenza, essere ladro, sarà ladro e farà scelte da ladro anche nella fase di pianificazione del furto e nella attuazione.
Forse però l’ha spiegato meglio Spleen. A volte esagero con la sintesi.


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie ci siamo messi insieme 30 anni fa.
> *Di effimero c'è ben poco.*
> Ma se pensi che non ci si possa dare per scontati dopo una lunga vita insieme sei fuori strada: è proprio il trascorrere del tempo a darti la sicurezza della presenza dell'altro.
> E' una sensazione appagante per alcuni, per altri e in altri particolari momenti della vita no.
> Perché la sicurezza è un'ottima zona confort, ma non consente agevolmente di accedere alle emozioni più forti e vitali.





danny ha detto:


> Sono due tipi di amore profondamente diversi, che hanno differenti genesi.
> Non fai sesso e neppure hai attrazione verso una figlia - o una sua coetanea.


Scusami, ma non hai capito la metafora del mestiere allora. 
Cmq se il tuo rapporto è durato 30 anni, e in mezzo c'è stato il tradimento, di effimero sicuramente c'è stata la passione, l'amore (al di là della durata, che non è certo quello che determina il valore di una coppia)


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io cambio la macchina dopo 4, 5 anni e ti assicuro che ogni volta che ne compro una nuova questa mi piace.
> Semplicemente non c'è nulla di immutabile nella vita. Per fortuna.


Mi frulla in testa una domanda magari inutile, perché quando una persona tradisce, se si valuta di salvare il rapporto e trovare una soluzione per rientrare nei ranghi, il compito spesso deve essere a carico del tradito/a ? Ed anche trovare la soluzione che rimetta nei binari il traditore... figli e condizioni economiche fatte salve, a volte di cerca di intervenire con soluzioni che sarebbero di competenza di specialisti o che non danno alcuna certezza di riuscita, quando non vanificare con la perdita di tempo la qualità della unica vita che abbiamo. Non mi riferisco a casi specifici ma rilevo che l'adagio cornuto e mazziato possa essere una percentuale cospicua della sperimentazione sul campo.


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che chiami "amore vero" (e ci sarebbe anche da discutere su cosa uno intende) però non è una pensione da riscuotere a vita.* Non puoi togliere il "divenire" ed i cambiamenti *da questa ottica, altrimenti ti rigiri e *ti adagi attorno ad uno status* che finisce per travolgere la coppia. Cioè voglio dire che più che crogiolarsi dentro un pressochè utopico -per sempre- serve scoprire motivi, ragioni, progetti per scegliersi ogni santo giorno.



Pensavo fossero scontati i cambiamenti. Anche chi fa per passione lo stesso mestiere per 50 anni non fa le stesse identiche cose. Ma è proprio la passione per quello che fa a spingerlo verso soluzioni nuove, a cercare di migliorare quello che fa ecc. Ovvio che non fa per 50 anni la stessa cosa sempre allo stesso modo. Poi è chiaro che per "amore vero" fosse escluso quello del picchiare la moglie (mi sorprende ci sia bisogno di sottolinearlo). 

E' anche ovvio che riguardo all'amore per una figlia, il confronto non includesse il sesso (ragazzi, davvero c'è biogno di specificarlo?) ma solo il lato affettivo. State confondendo amore con attrazione, tra le altre cose


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ovvio che quando parlo di "amore vero" come confronto, più che l'automobile, prenderei quella di un figlio/a. Immagina di tradire tua figlia dicendo: guarda, ho conosciuto una tua coetanea più simpatica, più intelligente, a scuola ha voti altissimi (tu sei nella sufficienza), ha anche vinto medaglio come atleta. Essendo più interessante di te ho deciso di sostituirti. Oppure vado in giro con lei spacciandola per la figlia, per fare più bella figura. Avrebbe senso per te?


Capisco cosa intendi ..è il concetto di famiglia che spesso ha fuorviato anche i miei pensieri. Ma non funziona così. C’e Chi considera moglie o marito alla stregua di un membro “di sangue” della propria famiglia....sbagliando....perché volenti o nolenti non è così .... 
Vero che il matrimonio religioso recita “tu sarai carne della mia  carne ...e due saremo uno..” ma, caro mio... non funziona quasi mai..se non in chi ha fatto questa scelta consapevolmente e condividendo a pieno la portata delle promesse fatte. Questo significa che entrambi condividono il fatto che la tua nuova famiglia è quella e che ciascuno fara’ di tutto per rispettare, onorando, con gioia quel percorso ....ma se il coniuge a un certo punto lo trovi ripugnante o distante da te mille anni .. che fai? 
Il tuo concetto l’ho sempre visto applicabile non tanto all’indissolubilita’ di un rapporto ma al rispetto... quindi non ti prendo per i fondelli facendo i miei comodi a scapito tuo..perche sei il padre dei miei figli e ho scelto di condividere un percorso con te...che se dovrà finire finirà ..ma, appunto, con rispetto


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi ..è il concetto di famiglia che spesso ha fuorviato anche i miei pensieri. Ma non funziona così. C’e Chi considera moglie o marito alla stregua di un membro “di sangue” della propria famiglia....sbagliando....perché volenti o nolenti non è così ....



sicuramente sono stato frainteso. Per dirla in modo brutale, intendevo amare la moglie come una figlia e scoparla come un'amante.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Scusami, ma non hai capito la metafora del mestiere allora.
> Cmq se il tuo rapporto è durato 30 anni, e in mezzo c'è stato il tradimento, di effimero sicuramente c'è stata la passione, l'amore (*al di là della durata, che non è certo quello che determina il valore di una coppia*)


Se la durata non determina il valore di una coppia, che cosa lo dà, allora?
Una vita insieme non è forse un valore?
Ma una vita non è mai perfetta, così come l'amore non è quello dei Baci Perugina. 
E' un sentimento potente ma allo stesso tempo struggente, tormentoso e dolce.
La passione è uno fase dello stadio iniziale di qualsiasi rapporto. Viene dopo l'interesse, l'attrazione e la disponibilità.
La passione è effimera. Dura quanto l'innamoramento e produce il legame.
E' immaginifica, irrazionale, sciocca, stupida. Lo vedi, gli innamorati sembrano scemi, fanno cose che se non sei nel loro stato giudichi infantili. 
La passione è sofferenza dell'animo, ma è una sofferenza estremamente piacevole, attrattiva.
Non ti porta a fare scelte intelligenti, lo sappiamo tutti, e per fortuna o per disgrazia è effimera.
L'amore è il legame che si crea.
Ma quel legame non ha più la stessa, medesima disposizione della passione. E' molto più stabile, forte, potente, duraturo, ma non è uno stato di estasi, ovviamente. 
Per questo si può amare e tradire innamorandosi. Perché la ricerca dell'estasi è attrattiva, sempre, per chiunque.


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> perché quando una persona tradisce, se si valuta di salvare il rapporto e trovare una soluzione per rientrare nei ranghi, il compito spesso deve essere a carico del tradito/a ? .



Ottima domanda! :up:


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> sicuramente sono stato frainteso. Per dirla in modo brutale, intendevo amare la moglie come una figlia e scoparla come un'amante.


Mmmhh.... mi sa che non ti sto capendo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Scusami, ma non hai capito la metafora del mestiere allora.
> Cmq se il tuo rapporto è durato 30 anni, e in mezzo c'è stato il tradimento, di effimero sicuramente c'è stata la passione, l'amore (al di là della durata, che non è certo quello che determina il valore di una coppia)


Semmai di effimero c’è stato il tradimento.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se la durata non determina il valore di una coppia, che cosa lo dà, allora?
> Una vita insieme non è forse un valore?
> Ma una vita non è mai perfetta, così come l'amore non è quello dei Baci Perugina.
> E' un sentimento potente ma allo stesso tempo struggente, tormentoso e dolce.
> ...


Della serie...facciamo esprimere prepotentemente l’adolescente che è in noi ..


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai di effimero c’è stato il tradimento.


Ok, ma l'effeto di quell'atto (il sentimento per quell'atto) effimero dura per sempre, e ha disintegrato tutto il resto.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ok, ma l'effeto di quell'atto effimero dura per sempre, e ha disintegrato tutto il resto.


Ebbene? Mi arrivi al punto che ti sto perdendo per strada ?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che chiami "amore vero" (e ci sarebbe anche da discutere su cosa uno intende) però non è una pensione da riscuotere a vita. Non puoi togliere il "divenire" ed i cambiamenti da questa ottica, altrimenti ti rigiri e ti adagi attorno ad uno status che finisce per travolgere la coppia. Cioè voglio dire che più che crogiolarsi dentro un pressochè utopico -per sempre- serve scoprire motivi, ragioni, progetti per scegliersi ogni santo giorno.


Non ho letto nulla ma cambia avatar se non vuoi che ti stalkerizzo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Pensavo fossero scontati i cambiamenti. Anche chi fa per passione lo stesso mestiere per 50 anni non fa le stesse identiche cose. Ma è proprio la passione per quello che fa a spingerlo verso soluzioni nuove, a cercare di migliorare quello che fa ecc. Ovvio che non fa per 50 anni la stessa cosa sempre allo stesso modo. Poi è chiaro che per "amore vero" fosse escluso quello del picchiare la moglie (mi sorprende ci sia bisogno di sottolinearlo).
> 
> E' anche ovvio che riguardo all'amore per una figlia, il confronto non includesse il sesso (ragazzi, davvero c'è biogno di specificarlo?) ma solo il lato affettivo. State confondendo amore con attrazione, tra le altre cose


Io ho invece capito il tuo paragone.
Tu consideri il coniuge la persona che si fa entrare nella propria vita per sempre, come un figlio, e di conseguenza non è sostituibile. Penso che per tanti traditi e pure traditori sia così e che sia la ragione principale che da restare insieme, nonostante tutto. 
Però i miei genitori mi ricordavano che il coniuge è sempre un estraneo. Del resto lo sono anche alcuni parenti.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi ..è il concetto di famiglia che spesso ha fuorviato anche i miei pensieri. Ma non funziona così. C’e Chi considera moglie o marito alla stregua di un membro “di sangue” della propria famiglia....sbagliando....perché volenti o nolenti non è così ....
> Vero che il matrimonio religioso recita “tu sarai carne della mia  carne ...e due saremo uno..” ma, caro mio... non funziona quasi mai..se non in chi ha fatto questa scelta consapevolmente e condividendo a pieno la portata delle promesse fatte. Questo significa che entrambi condividono il fatto che la tua nuova famiglia è quella e che ciascuno fara’ di tutto per rispettare, onorando, con gioia quel percorso ....ma se il coniuge a un certo punto lo trovi ripugnante o distante da te mille anni .. che fai?
> Il tuo concetto l’ho sempre visto applicabile non tanto all’indissolubilita’ di un rapporto ma al rispetto... quindi non ti prendo per i fondelli facendo i miei comodi a scapito tuo..perche sei il padre dei miei figli e ho scelto di condividere un percorso con te...che se dovrà finire finirà ..ma, appunto, con rispetto


Ho scritto senza averti letta.
Sì penso che i due post si integrino.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se la durata non determina il valore di una coppia, che cosa lo dà, allora?
> Una vita insieme non è forse un valore?
> Ma una vita non è mai perfetta, così come l'amore non è quello dei Baci Perugina.
> E' un sentimento potente ma allo stesso tempo struggente, tormentoso e dolce.
> ...


Vero tutto.


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ok, ma l'effeto di quell'atto effimero dura per sempre, e ha disintegrato tutto il resto.


E' cosi da sempre, é effimero nell'agito non nel concetto, e resta nella testa dell'altro/a sempre.
Qualcuno supera, altri passano sopra, altri si adeguano, ma dimenticare mai, ci sarà sempre, in qualunque aggiustamento, il punto fermo che è successo... si archivia ma in qualunque momento il pensiero subdolo può farsi vivo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ok, ma l'effeto di quell'atto (il sentimento per quell'atto) effimero dura per sempre, e ha disintegrato tutto il resto.


Dipende. 
Inizialmente è uno tsunami. Però quando si ritirano le acque si può vedere cosa fare di quello che resta.


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se la durata non determina il valore di una coppia, che cosa lo dà, allora?
> *1. Una vita insieme non è forse un valore*?
> *2. Ma una vita non è mai perfetta, così come l'amore non è quello dei Baci Perugina. *
> *3. E' un sentimento potente ma allo stesso tempo struggente, tormentoso e dolce.*
> ...


1. Se c'è il tradimento il valore anche di 30 anni di rapporto fanno la fine del crack di wall street.
2. ci può stare come slogan, ma per quanto mi riguarda mi rifiuto di banalizzare l'amore associandolo ai baci perugina
3. Escluderei le prime cotte da adolescenti
4. se per te è così lo rispetto. Per me non è assolutamente così. La passione non è mai effimera, per me. Altrimenti per come sono fatto io, sarei disoccupato e vivrei sotto i ponti

Per il resto...io le vedo come coloriture, giochi di parole. 

curiosità: avresti mai tradito tua moglie pe rprimo?


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ebbene? Mi arrivi al punto che ti sto perdendo per strada ?


aspetta che faccio mente locale :mexican:


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Pensavo fossero scontati i cambiamenti. Anche chi fa per passione lo stesso mestiere per 50 anni non fa le stesse identiche cose. Ma è proprio la passione per quello che fa a spingerlo verso soluzioni nuove, a cercare di migliorare quello che fa ecc. Ovvio che non fa per 50 anni la stessa cosa sempre allo stesso modo. Poi è chiaro che per "amore vero" fosse escluso quello del picchiare la moglie (mi sorprende ci sia bisogno di sottolinearlo).   E' anche ovvio che riguardo all'amore per una figlia, il confronto non includesse il sesso (ragazzi, davvero c'è biogno di specificarlo?) ma solo il lato affettivo. State confondendo amore con attrazione, tra le altre cose


  No, i cambiamenti non sono affatto scontati ed è un punto centrale di qualsiasi rapporto umano, se sottovaluti la cosa fai un errore che il più delle volte costa caro, è la condivisione dei propri cambiamenti che tiene vivo un rapporto, oltre che la volontà di farlo. E' proprio l'ottica della pensione da riscuotere a prescindere, del mezzo diventato un fine che non funziona, per me. Secondariamente il paragone delle botte è chiaramente un ragionamento per assurdo, per farti capire cosa ci si metta dentro la definizione di amore. Sto cercando di dire che è il tentativo di dare una definizione esauriente che è insidioso come concetto, dal momento che ognuno e ogni cultura ci mette dentro di tutto. Uno potrebbe dire che è il sentimento a fare la differenza, un altro l'impegno, un altro ancora il progetto, tutti avrebbero ragione perchè in parte è anche quello, nello stesso tempo tutti avrebbero torto pensando di essere stati esaustivi. E' per questo che pensare di dare una giusta definizione di "vero amore" ad un rapporto non ha alcun significato pratico._______E' del tutto chiaro che non serve specificare che figli e sesso non centrano, non mi era nemmeno passato per la mente. Ribadisco che stai parlando di due cose profondamente diverse, mele e pere. L'amore per i figli, che saranno sempre miei figli ed il mio rapporto di genitore, cioè maestro di vita non possono essere paragonati a quello verso mia moglie che è di natura e tipo diverso. Se però ti sei spinto a fare un siffatto paragone interrogati sul tipo di rapporto che desideri con la tua compagna. Tutto quello che ho scritto nella mia opinione ovviamente, senza pretesa che sia oro colato...


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho letto nulla ma cambia avatar se non vuoi che ti stalkerizzo


  Perchè? Ti sta sulle balle Giallini?.....


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque dai vari commenti deduco che tutti, all'unanimità ritenete il tradimento un effetto normalissimo e inevitabile del rapporto di coppia. L'amante è una figura scontata quanto il proprio parnter. Se è così tutto ovvio e scontato, perché parlarne allora? E' come discutere dell'acqua calda. Di solito si parla di quello che non conosciamo, di quello che amiamo o che ci ferisce. Di quello che ci sfugge, che vogliamo approfondire ecc. ma se ognuno sa già esattamente come stanno le cose, cosa rimane da discutere?


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Della serie...facciamo esprimere prepotentemente l’adolescente che è in noi ..


L'adolescente resta sempre con noi.
Ci accompagna in ogni cambiamento. Soprattutto torna dai 40 ai 50, nella fase che precede la terza età e che segna profondi cambiamenti nel corpo. 
Dopo i 60 passa di solito, e per sempre e si torna a essere più stabili.


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Comunque dai vari commenti deduco che tutti, all'unanimità ritenete il tradimento un effetto normalissimo e inevitabile del rapporto di coppia. L'amante è una figura scontata quanto il proprio parnter. Se è così tutto ovvio e scontato, perché parlarne allora? E' come discutere dell'acqua calda. Di solito si parla di quello che non conosciamo, di quello che amiamo o che ci ferisce. Di quello che ci sfugge, che vogliamo approfondire ecc. ma se ognuno sa già esattamente come stanno le cose, cosa rimane da discutere?


  Niente affatto, non c'è niente nè di scontato nè di normale. Ma sono cose che succedono e se si vogliono capire i motivi, i come e i perchè  bisogna anche ascoltare, arroccarsi e non accettare è anche legittimo, ma non restituisce parti interessanti di verità.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> sicuramente sono stato frainteso. Per dirla in modo brutale, intendevo amare la moglie come una figlia e scoparla come un'amante.


Povera moglie.
Vederla come una donna, no?


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> curiosità: avresti mai tradito tua moglie pe rprimo?


Ho dei sensi di colpa molto efficaci.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Comunque dai vari commenti deduco che tutti, all'unanimità ritenete il tradimento un effetto normalissimo e inevitabile del rapporto di coppia. L'amante è una figura scontata quanto il proprio parnter. Se è così tutto ovvio e scontato, perché parlarne allora? E' come discutere dell'acqua calda. Di solito si parla di quello che non conosciamo, di quello che amiamo o che ci ferisce. Di quello che ci sfugge, che vogliamo approfondire ecc. ma se ognuno sa già esattamente come stanno le cose, cosa rimane da discutere?


Quindi se non hai più nulla di discutere, che ne pensi di ascoltare quella insistente vocina interiore che ti sussurra di scrostarti via dalle pareti di porcellana della tua esistenza, e abbandonarti alla corrente forte e soave dello sciacquone che ti riporterà laddove vivono i tuoi pari?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se la durata non determina il valore di una coppia, che cosa lo dà, allora?
> Una vita insieme non è forse un valore?


No. Anzi.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Anzi.


Un tempo la tua risposta sarebbe stata corretta: una vita insieme era la norma.
Oggi è molto difficile che lo sia.
Valicare la soglia dei dieci o quindici anni insieme è un traguardo raro.
Se lo superi, significa che quello che hai costruito  per te costituisce ancora un valore ancora dopo anni.
Per questo ritengo la durata una misura  della validità di una coppia - con le sue imperfezioni, si intende.
Poi ci sono altri parametri. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, un parametro molto valido consiste nella capacità che ha la coppia di migliorare gli individui che la compongono.


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Comunque dai vari commenti deduco che tutti, all'unanimità ritenete il tradimento un effetto normalissimo e inevitabile del rapporto di coppia. L'amante è una figura scontata quanto il proprio parnter. Se è così tutto ovvio e scontato, perché parlarne allora? E' come discutere dell'acqua calda. Di solito si parla di quello che non conosciamo, di quello che amiamo o che ci ferisce. Di quello che ci sfugge, che vogliamo approfondire ecc. ma se ognuno sa già esattamente come stanno le cose, cosa rimane da discutere?


Secondo te le circostanze, i sentimenti e la qualità dei legami non fanno differenze?
Certo che l'amante come soggetto nel tradimento è sempre contemplato nella coppia, come tante altre cose della vita...
Noi non sappiamo comunque come andranno le cose ...dopo! Ogni caso è a sé.
Se vuoi capire qualcosa del tradimento leggiti "Amare Tradire" di Carotenuto, fa quasi un'apologia del tradimento, ma come evento di rinascita e di rinnovo della nostra conoscenza interiore. 
Il tradimento lo troviamo sempre sulla nostra strada, se subito annienta, destabilizza ma permette sempre che qualcosa si ricrei e ci risveglia dai nostri dualismi sedentari.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un tempo la tua risposta sarebbe stata corretta: una vita insieme era la norma.
> Oggi è molto difficile che lo sia.
> Valicare la soglia dei dieci o quindici anni insieme è un traguardo raro.
> Se lo superi, significa che quello che hai costruito  per te costituisce ancora un valore ancora dopo anni.
> ...


No. La differenza la fa il tempo interiore. Gli obiettivi. I traguardi raggiunti. Un anno di fiamme che te ne fa sopportare 10 di cenere. Le vittorie. Le sconfitte.


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Povera moglie.
> Vederla come una donna, no?


ma no, era per restare nel senso della metafora. Chiaro che bisogna vederla come una donna. 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> BEEEP



Il "bello" delle cazzate che scrivi... è che non sprechi carta per farlo.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. La differenza la fa il tempo interiore. Gli obiettivi. I traguardi raggiunti. Un anno di fiamme che te ne fa sopportare 10 di cenere. Le vittorie. Le sconfitte.


In 30 anni queste cose le dò per ovvie, ovvero necessarie, chi resisterebbe tutto quel tempo, altrimenti?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè? Ti sta sulle balle Giallini?.....


No l'opposto:inlove:


----------



## Darietto (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In 30 anni queste cose le dò per ovvie, ovvero necessarie, chi resisterebbe tutto quel tempo, altrimenti?


danny, posso sbagliarmi, ma mi dai l'idea di un tenero rassegnato.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> 1. Se c'è il tradimento il valore anche di 30 anni di rapporto fanno la fine del crack di wall street.
> 2. ci può stare come slogan, ma per quanto mi riguarda mi rifiuto di banalizzare l'amore associandolo ai baci perugina
> 3. Escluderei le prime cotte da adolescenti
> 4. se per te è così lo rispetto. Per me non è assolutamente così. La passione non è mai effimera, per me. Altrimenti per come sono fatto io, sarei disoccupato e vivrei sotto i ponti
> ...


La passione e’ il tuo lavoro ... il coniuge e il datore o il cliente. 
Nel senso che puoi amare fare il marito come lavorare al tornio....ma se il datore di lavoro ti sputa in faccia..la passione per Il tuo lavoro scema


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Comunque dai vari commenti deduco che tutti, all'unanimità ritenete il tradimento un effetto normalissimo e inevitabile del rapporto di coppia. L'amante è una figura scontata quanto il proprio parnter. Se è così tutto ovvio e scontato, perché parlarne allora? E' come discutere dell'acqua calda. Di solito si parla di quello che non conosciamo, di quello che amiamo o che ci ferisce. Di quello che ci sfugge, che vogliamo approfondire ecc. ma se ognuno sa già esattamente come stanno le cose, cosa rimane da discutere?


Mmmhh...mai detto niente di simile ...
Io trovo che il tradimento della fiducia di una persona, soprattutto se dovrebbe starci a cuore, sia profondamente sbagliato ...poi c’e chi ha ragioni piu o meno gravi per farlo ...
ma questo non significa dover stare per sempre con una persona perché è’ tua moglie/marito...
Mi sembra invece che tu stia unendo le due cose


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> ma no, era per restare nel senso della metafora. Chiaro che bisogna vederla come una donna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manco le palle di quotare avete nel pozzo del disagio?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In 30 anni queste cose le dò per ovvie, ovvero necessarie, chi resisterebbe tutto quel tempo, altrimenti?


Io non la vedo così. Tutto quel tempo non esiste. Il tempo è la cosa più elastica del mondo. Dipende quali E quante sono le tappe che ne scandiscono la progressione. Secondo me uno dei grandi errori che fai è dare queste cose per presupposte (che è cosa diversa dal darle per ovvie), anche se non lo sono.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho dei sensi di colpa molto efficaci.


Talmente efficaci che scommetto non ti fanno tradire nemmeno ora che potresti esser ''giustificato'' dal restituire.


----------



## Pat67 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...


Ritengo che il tradimento possa essere legittimato solo se si ha il coraggio di dare libertà' a chi lo subisce. Se non si ha questo coraggio si è' solo dei codardi , disonesti moralmente e intellettualmente. Comunque la giri il punto è' questo. Io ho tradito ma ho avuto quel coraggio di confessare , assumermene le responsabilità e separarmi dopo 20 anni. 
Ora il tradimento l' ho subito e scoperto. Fosse stato confessato puoi pensare al perdono, così gratuito rimane un insulto all' intelligenza altrui, quindi condannabile. Ma certo è' che ognuno ha una proprio codice morale. Bene io mi tengo il mio , questa è' la forza.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ritengo che il tradimento possa essere legittimato solo se si ha il coraggio di dare libertà' a chi lo subisce. Se non si ha questo coraggio si è' solo dei codardi , disonesti moralmente e intellettualmente. Comunque la giri il punto è' questo. Io ho tradito ma ho avuto quel coraggio di confessare , assumermene le responsabilità e separarmi dopo 20 anni.
> Ora il tradimento l' ho subito e scoperto. Fosse stato confessato puoi pensare al perdono, così gratuito rimane un insulto all' intelligenza altrui, quindi condannabile. Ma certo è' che ognuno ha una *proprio* codice morale. Bene io mi tengo il mio , questa è' la forza.


Hai ragione, ognuno si costruisce il proprio codice morale partendo da quello che ha fatto e fa e lo assolutizza.


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ritengo che il tradimento possa essere legittimato solo se si ha il coraggio di dare libertà' a chi lo subisce. Se non si ha questo coraggio si è' solo dei codardi , disonesti moralmente e intellettualmente. Comunque la giri il punto è' questo. Io ho tradito ma ho avuto quel coraggio di confessare , assumermene le responsabilità e separarmi dopo 20 anni.
> Ora il tradimento l' ho subito e scoperto. Fosse stato confessato puoi pensare al perdono, così gratuito rimane un insulto all' intelligenza altrui, quindi condannabile. Ma certo è' che ognuno ha una proprio codice morale. Bene io mi tengo il mio , questa è' la forza.



Assolutamente condivisibile, alla fine avere le palle ed assumersi gli oneri è già un bel punto in partita.


----------



## Lostris (9 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ritengo che il tradimento possa essere legittimato solo se si ha il coraggio di dare libertà' a chi lo subisce. Se non si ha questo coraggio si è' solo dei codardi , disonesti moralmente e intellettualmente. Comunque la giri il punto è' questo. Io ho tradito ma ho avuto quel coraggio di confessare , assumermene le responsabilità e separarmi dopo 20 anni.
> Ora il tradimento l' ho subito e scoperto. Fosse stato confessato puoi pensare al perdono, così gratuito rimane un insulto all' intelligenza altrui, quindi condannabile. Ma certo è' che ognuno ha una proprio codice morale. Bene io mi tengo il mio , questa è' la forza.


Scusa, ma francamente se avesse confessato, a meno che l’intenzione non fosse di lasciarti, sarebbe stato veramente stupido.

In realtà nemmeno in questo caso capirei.


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa, ma francamente se avesse confessato, a meno che l’intenzione non fosse di lasciarti, sarebbe stato veramente stupido.
> 
> In realtà nemmeno in questo caso capirei.


La stupidità l'ha mostrata comunque... a questa età o sei uno che sa gestire le cose o sei uno con le mutande più attive del cervello...


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ritengo che il tradimento possa essere legittimato solo se si ha il coraggio di dare libertà' a chi lo subisce. Se non si ha questo coraggio si è' solo dei codardi , disonesti moralmente e intellettualmente. Comunque la giri il punto è' questo. Io ho tradito ma ho avuto quel coraggio di confessare , assumermene le responsabilità e separarmi dopo 20 anni.
> Ora il tradimento l' ho subito e scoperto. Fosse stato confessato puoi pensare al perdono, così gratuito rimane un insulto all' intelligenza altrui, quindi condannabile. Ma certo è' che ognuno ha una proprio codice morale. Bene io mi tengo il mio , questa è' la forza.


Pat, su..,siamo onesti....confessa (e a malapena) chi decide di rompere col legittimo (o quei rarissimissimi  casi di chi sviluppa la lacrima di coccodrillo )...
Non ha niente a che vedere col codice morale.
Il codice morale dovrebbe dirti di non tradire...non di confessare quando l’hai fatto e perché hai deciso di metterti con quello nuovo


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione. Infatti non ho mai escluso la possibilità di confronto, anzi. Il fatto però è che non vedo nulla su cui confrontarsi in tutti quei commenti autocelebrativi dove il traditore o traditrice sembrano quasi divertirsi nell’umiliare chi ha subito il tradimento. Soprattutto non vedo nessun confronto nell’insistenza di chi tradisce a chiamare “cornuto/a” chi il tradimento lo ha subito. Al contrario, è solo un particolare tra altri che mi danno l’idea di un’intenzione “sadica” del traditore/traditrice. Il confronto...magari!


Intanto ti ringrazio, mi hai dato modo di guardarmi con occhi non miei. 
E' una cosa che mi piace. E questo è in effetti una autocelebrazione. 
Ti uso per guardarmi. Come uso gli altri sguardi.

Ovviamente è una cosa che essendo con me e per me, decido anche quando fare. 
A volte preferisco l'autocelebrazione egoriferita. 
E quindi scrivo le mie idee, le mie opinioni, anche le mie verità. 

Penso che questa sia una delle funzioni di un forum che adopera lo scritto. 
Metter nero su bianco sè, e rileggersi, osservare le reazioni altrui, leggere le parole altrui e trovarci/non trovarci dentro parti di sè.

Questo è anche la base di un qualunque sano confronto. 
Avere quella distanza che permette di non cadere dentro le parole altrui perdendocisi dentro, identificandocisi dentro, rimanendone addirittura offesi. come se quelle parole davvero significassero un tocco non permesso, non concesso. Come se davvero fossero una invasione non concessa. 

Ecco, in effetti, per rilevare questo serve rendersi conto che quando ci si sente toccati dentro, non è l'altro che è particolarmente cattivo, furbo, maleducato o quel che si vuole. 
L'altro ha fondamentalmente, e generalmente, culo e ci prende. Ma poco più. 

Questo a volte lo si dimentica nel confronto (ed è per l'appunto dove la smette di essere confronto sui contenuti e diventa personale. Nel senso che si inizia a leggere l'altro come un avversario. A quel punto il confronto dai contenuti e dalle diverse visioni si sposta sugli individui. COsa oltremodo assurda, a mio modo di vedere in un forum virtuale, dove fondamentalmente siamo nick, dietro a cui ci sono persone. Certo. Ma lo schermo, il black mirror è ben profondo da attraversare controvoglia per tutte le sue dimensioni ) 

Non leggo per la verità autocelebrazioni che vadano molto oltre a questo modo di autocelebrarsi, raccontarsi centrati su se stessi fondamentalmente. 

Ma posso comprendere che a seconda delle prospettive certe autocelebrazioni siano più fastidiose di altre. 
Credo sia importante non dimenticarsi la prospettiva da cui si guarda. La posizione in cui si è guardando. 

Da amante di un certo tipo, tendo ad essere poco paziente con le amanti di un altro tipo, per dire. 
E so di dar fastidio con certe affermazioni. 
D'altro canto, con una vecchia utente era emerso questo discorso, il suo essere infastidita da me avrebbe dovuto portare me ad autocensurarmi? Non mi aveva risposto per la verità. Anzi, si era molto offesa con me per averle fatto la domanda. 

Personalmente se sono infastidita, io tendo a dare il passalà. Qui dentro e là fuori, salvo il non dare il passalà mi porti vantaggi concreti. 
Non mi verrebbe in mente di chiedere a qualcun altro di censurarsi perchè le sue parole o i suoi modi mi danno fastidio. In caso di bisogno, mi attrezzo io per gestire. 
Da egocentrica stronza aggiungo che tendenzialmente uso il fastidio per capire dove ho il nervo scoperto io. 
Ma capisco che è una mia posizione personale. 

Quindi, se il sadismo è questo che descrivi...vabbè, il masochismo è un pizzicotto sulla guancia, amichevole eh. 
Direi che il sadismo è ben altro, senza troppo timore di esagerare. 

Quanto ai cornuti è solo [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che usa questo termine. 
Non ho letto altri usarlo. 

Tu hai letto altri usare questo termini? 
Magari a me è sfuggito e ti sarei grata me lo facessi notare nel caso...


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Assolutamente condivisibile, alla fine avere le palle ed assumersi gli oneri è già un bel punto in partita.


E per quale Accidenti di motivo? Per una specie di equilibrio cosmico? Gli oneri nel momento in cui vieni scoperto te li assumi comunque, ma veramente stiamo al mondo delle favole. La vita è fatta di rapporti di forza, non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.
Un traditore che confessa senza essere stato beccato è un imbecille che porta sofferenza credendosi una specie di eroe romantico perché non è in grado di sopportare il peso interiore del pentimento e quindi scarica la sua merda sugli altri. Perfettamente equiparabile a quei senza palle che si suicidano perché gli pesa vivere e lasciano famiglie devastate dietro di loro. Non si tratta di avere le palle, sei un vigliacco e un prepotente al tempo stesso. Non solo hai deciso per gli altri, cosa che per me ovviamente è perfettamente legittimata nel momento in cui hai la forza per gestire il mondo che nasce con la tua scelta, ma smette di essere legittimata nel momento in cui lasci tracimare le conseguenze delle scelte su chi dovresti proteggere, ma ti sei anche fatto prendere dal turbamento interiore perché non ti sai gestire emotivamente.
Praticamente uno che Ti pugnala due volte.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quanto ai cornuti è solo [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che usa questo termine.


Verissimo, lo uso solo io. Rende sempre molto meglio un aspetto specifico del tradito. Quello reputazionale. Il termine tradito ha una componente di pietismo che tollero con difficoltà.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pat67 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Pat, su..,siamo onesti....confessa (e a malapena) chi decide di rompere col legittimo (o quei rarissimissimi  casi di chi sviluppa la lacrima di coccodrillo )...
> Non ha niente a che vedere col codice morale.
> Il codice morale dovrebbe dirti di non tradire...non di confessare quando l’hai fatto e perché hai deciso di metterti con quello nuovo


Ogni caso è a se :

Tradisci perché' il rapporto è' logoro quindi non esiste codice morale di partenza, la responsabilità è' anche del tradito. Il codice morale parte appunto nel momento in cui ti assumi le tue responsabilità e confessi accettandone le conseguenze.

Tradisci perché è' nel tuo DNA perché sei , a mio avviso ,immaturo affettivamente . Qui non hai proprio codice morale poiché ti prendi gioco dell' altro gratuitamente . 

Cio' detto , comunque la giri il coraggio è' di pochi . Gli altri rimangono codardi.


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E per quale Accidenti di motivo? Per una specie di equilibrio cosmico? Gli oneri nel momento in cui vieni scoperto te li assumi comunque, ma veramente stiamo al mondo delle favole. La vita è fatta di rapporti di forza, non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.
> Un traditore che confessa senza essere stato beccato è un imbecille che porta sofferenza credendosi una specie di eroe romantico perché non è in grado di sopportare il peso interiore del pentimento e quindi scarica la sua merda sugli altri. Perfettamente equiparabile a quei senza palle che si suicidano perché gli pesa vivere e lasciano famiglie devastate dietro di loro. Non si tratta di avere le palle, sei un vigliacco e un prepotente al tempo stesso. Non solo hai deciso per gli altri, cosa che per me ovviamente è perfettamente legittimata nel momento in cui hai la forza per gestire il mondo che nasce con la tua scelta, ma smette di essere legittimata nel momento in cui lasci tracimare le conseguenze delle scelte su chi dovresti proteggere, ma ti sei anche fatto prendere dal turbamento interiore perché non ti sai gestire emotivamente.
> Praticamente uno che Ti pugnala due volte.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Se lo dici tu ...ma temo tu abbia travisato, come ti accade a volte, per involuzione di argomentazioni.  Prendersi la responsabilità non significa scaricarla sugli altri. E comunque gli equilibri di una realtà di coppia non sono assimilabili ad uno standard, non tutti sono aquile che riescono a gestire le correnti, tu hai un tuo codice che va benissimo perchè hai due qualità indubbie la perfetta dissimulazione e la capacità di isolare le tue realtà in un gioco di scatole cinesi in cui nessuna verrà a contatto con l'altra... Non è cosa da tutti.


----------



## Pat67 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E per quale Accidenti di motivo? Per una specie di equilibrio cosmico? Gli oneri nel momento in cui vieni scoperto te li assumi comunque, ma veramente stiamo al mondo delle favole. La vita è fatta di rapporti di forza, non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.
> Un traditore che confessa senza essere stato beccato è un imbecille che porta sofferenza credendosi una specie di eroe romantico perché non è in grado di sopportare il peso interiore del pentimento e quindi scarica la sua merda sugli altri. Perfettamente equiparabile a quei senza palle che si suicidano perché gli pesa vivere e lasciano famiglie devastate dietro di loro. Non si tratta di avere le palle, sei un vigliacco e un prepotente al tempo stesso. Non solo hai deciso per gli altri, cosa che per me ovviamente è perfettamente legittimata nel momento in cui hai la forza per gestire il mondo che nasce con la tua scelta, ma smette di essere legittimata nel momento in cui lasci tracimare le conseguenze delle scelte su chi dovresti proteggere, ma ti sei anche fatto prendere dal turbamento interiore perché non ti sai gestire emotivamente.
> Praticamente uno che Ti pugnala due volte.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Si onesto , secondo te chi tradisce si preoccupa, confessando, di procurare altro dolore al tradito ? O ha semplicemente una folle paura delle conseguenze.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Si onesto , secondo te chi tradisce si preoccupa, confessando, di procurare altro dolore al tradito ? O ha semplicemente una folle paura delle conseguenze.


E che c'entra? Il problema non sono le conseguenze. Non sono mai le conseguenze. Il problema sta esattamente nel fatto che se hai affrontato la scelta tra tradire e lasciare, sei arrivato alla conclusione che alla coppia legittima ci tieni, altrimenti lasceresti. Se sei così imbecille dal fare una prima scelta di egoismo assoluto come quella del tradimento senza aver prima verificato con te stesso che sei in grado di reggerlo, e senza essere stato scoperto, crei tu quella situazione del danno perché hai i tumulti interiori e non riesci a gestire l'ansia per me sei la peggiore immondizia che si possa immaginare.
Io non ho mai detto che tutti i traditori sono automaticamente persone intelligenti. O particolarmente forti. O ancora particolarmente dotate di coerenza interna. Ho sempre detto, al contrario, che per tradire ci voglia il fisico. E soprattutto la testa. Altrimenti meglio avere una storia per volta.
Proprio perché il traditore che sa il fatto suo come prima priorità ha quella di non portare il famoso dolore su qualcosa a cui tiene. Io è una vita che insulto chi tradisce con noncuranza e superficialità.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu ...ma temo tu abbia travisato, come ti accade a volte, per involuzione di argomentazioni.  Prendersi la responsabilità non significa scaricarla sugli altri. E comunque gli equilibri di una realtà di coppia non sono assimilabili ad uno standard, non tutti sono aquile che riescono a gestire le correnti, tu hai un tuo codice che va benissimo perchè hai due qualità indubbie la perfetta dissimulazione e la capacità di isolare le tue realtà in un gioco di scatole cinesi in cui nessuna verrà a contatto con l'altra... Non è cosa da tutti.


Guarda che non sono rommel. Sono uno semplicemente che si fa a certe domande prima di andarsi a divertire. Nonostante la mia hubris non penso bisogna essere un genio. Bisogna semplicemente avere la capacità di discriminare. Se a 14 anni esci con un ragazzo e quello si presenta in tuta al primo appuntamento, non è che devi finire il primo appuntamento perché se no pare brutto. Ma nemmeno educarlo per forza umiliandolo perché è uscito in tuta. Ti inventi una scusa e lo saluti, per poi non richiamarlo mai più. Quello si farà o non si farà qualche domanda e poi uscirà con una cui sta bene uno che si presenta in tuta per l'appuntamento.
Se io mi approccio ad una chiacchierata amichevole che poi può diventare qualunque cosa che non è ancora fraintendibile, e vedo avvisaglie di tempesta (e che non mi si dica che i segnali non si vedono, semplicemente la gente è troppo concentrata su se stessa per non coglierli), mai e poi mai permetterò che quella conversazione prenda una piega che porta verso la camera d'albergo.
Ripeto, non ci vuole un genio. E nemmeno troppa esperienza. Bisogna semplicemente avere sempre ben chiare Le priorità. Nessuna scopata vale un divorzio. Mai.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Verissimo, lo uso solo io. Rende sempre molto meglio un aspetto specifico del tradito. Quello reputazionale. Il termine tradito ha una componente di pietismo che tollero con difficoltà.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


A me tradito piace perchè neutro. 
Per me intendo. 

E' la descrizione di una posizione relazionale. Oggettiva. 
E sintetizza una dinamica e una storia della dinamica. 

Non ci trovo dentro pietismo, per la verità. 

Ma capisco bene il sentirsi infastiditi dal pietismo...allo stesso modo che dal buonismo o dal perbenismo. 
Ecco...questi mi infastidiscono di più del pietismo, per la verità. 
Ma razionalmente so quale è il dominio mio per cui mi infastidiscono. 
La maschera sociale che non comprendo fin da bambina, quando mia mamma mi diceva di salutare le persone a prescindere avessi voglia di farlo e io mi incazzavo perchè non capivo il perchè avrei dovuto farlo e perchè nessun spiegazione riguardante le norme sociali della "buona creanza" mi sembravano sufficienti a obbligarmi a far qualcosa che io non ritenevo di dover fare. 
'na rompicoglioni fin dalle fasce 

Cornuto mi fa venire in mente lino banfi :carneval:
Anche se capisco bene il livello reputazionale....tanto che si usa anche per offendere l'arbitro.
Me l'hanno già spiegata anche questa...intendo ma non comprendo, alla fine. 

La reputazione è qualcosa che ho assunto ed elaborato ma non interiorizzato. Per me resta un artificio, utile e vantaggioso da usare, ma non un qualcosa che definisce il chi.  

E resto ancora piuttosto stupita quando una cosa che riguarda il background reputazionale colpisce tanto a livello individuale. Tipo so che è così e ci faccio attenzione quando ho a che fare con le persone, ma mi stupisce questo tipo di sensibilità.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ogni caso è a se :
> 
> Tradisci perché' il rapporto è' logoro quindi non esiste codice morale di partenza, la responsabilità è' anche del tradito. Il codice morale parte appunto nel momento in cui ti assumi le tue responsabilità e confessi accettandone le conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Quindi se rubi per fame non infrangi alcun codice ?  Se tradisci, in.  Also di divorzio non ti viene imputato alcun addebito se il coniuge era noioso ?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E resto ancora piuttosto stupita quando una cosa che riguarda il background reputazionale colpisce tanto a livello individuale. Tipo so che è così e ci faccio attenzione quando ho a che fare con le persone, ma mi stupisce questo tipo di sensibilità.


Io adoro giocarci. Soprattutto visto e considerato il fatto che vivo in mezzo a gente ossessionata dalla propria reputazione. Che poi alla fine diventa una seconda identità "di contesto".


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Tradisci perché sei , a mio avviso ,immaturo affettivamente.


:rotfl:
Questa l'hai presa direttamente dalla Posta di Cioè?
Dai, seriamente. 
Io lo capisco che in questo momento tu ti senta piuttosto senza punti di riferimento, ma non è che costruendo una visione della realtà basata sui responsi dei biscotti della fortuna o delle frasi di Fabio Volo soffri di meno.
È un modo di ragionare da 14enni: la realtà è troppo complessa, scappo verso un mondo delle favole in cui il bianco e il nero siano netti e definiti.
Lascia perdere l'anatomia del tradimento come fenomeno generale, che se c'è un elemento che salta agli occhi  nella tua storia, è che non lo sai gestire.
Concentrati sulla parte pratica del rimettere a posto la tua vita e decidi una buona volta se mettere alla porta il tipo.
Che prima di parlare di maturità affettiva ( :rotfl: Scusa ma mi fai morire. Ho proprio davanti agli occhi la scena di una con le corna che ti dà dell'immaturo invece di darti un calcio nelle palle. La quintessenza stessa dell'impotenza), magari dovresti fare i conti con la bilancia, e decidere se pesa di più il fatto di avere le corna e di stare con qualcuno di cui non puoi fidarti, oppure la tua paura di restare da sola. Che non c'è mica niente di sbagliato nel vivere di luce riflessa, però non ti puoi manco incazzare se poi il sole splende anche per gli altri e non solo per te.
Poi quando avrai fatto chiarezza dentro di te, sali in cattedra. Al momento lascerei stare.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Pat, su..,siamo onesti....confessa (e a malapena) chi decide di rompere col legittimo (o quei rarissimissimi  casi di chi sviluppa la lacrima di coccodrillo )...
> Non ha niente a che vedere col codice morale.
> Il codice morale dovrebbe dirti di non tradire...non di confessare quando l’hai fatto e perché hai deciso di metterti con quello nuovo


Si confessa anche quando ti rendi conto che vuoi chiudere l extra ma ti è difficile staccarti e soprattutto riaprirti al cento per cento con il legittimo. Il farsi scoprire e o confessare fa mettere un punto alla extra e apre il dialogo chiuso da tempo con il legittimo... il problema è che se guadagni tutto ciò si apre una tempesta e delle cicatrici che non si sa se si chiuderanno mai.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Talmente efficaci che scommetto non ti fanno tradire nemmeno ora che potresti esser ''giustificato'' dal restituire.


Non mi risulta così attraente il restituire né avere delle giustificazioni.
A questo punto i motivi di discrimine credo siano rimasti sono le occasioni e la persona.
Io la coppia, per come la intendo e desiderio io, non la sento più. Giocoforza anche i sensi di colpa.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi risulta così attraente il restituire né avere delle giustificazioni.
> A questo punto i motivi di discrimine credo siano rimasti sono le occasioni e la persona.
> Io la coppia, per come la intendo e desiderio io, non la sento più. Giocoforza anche i sensi di colpa.


Penso che tutti abbiamo occasioni e che per senso morale, paura, senso di colpa le evitiamo. Post tradimento cade una parte di questi freni. Poi certo ci vuole occasione/persona ecc. Mi riferivo cmq al tuo senso di colpa che è forse talmente forte da non permetterti di tradire nemmeno dopo esser stato tradito. Sul fatto che non senti più la coppia, oltre a dispiacermi, ti chiedo..per il
distacco che si è creato dopo tradimento o sarebbe venuto ugualmente? Cioè se non fosse successo il tradimento staresti secondo te in stessa modalità ''non sentire la coppia''?


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Penso che tutti abbiamo occasioni e che per senso morale, paura, senso di colpa le evitiamo. Post tradimento cade una parte di questi freni. Poi certo ci vuole occasione/persona ecc. Mi riferivo cmq al tuo senso di colpa che è forse talmente forte da non permetterti di tradire nemmeno dopo esser stato tradito. Sul fatto che non senti più la coppia, oltre a dispiacermi, ti chiedo..per il
> distacco che si è creato dopo tradimento o sarebbe venuto ugualmente? Cioè se non fosse successo il tradimento staresti secondo te in stessa modalità ''non sentire la coppia''?


Credo sia stato un insieme di fattori. 
Più che il tradimento in sé, la fase successiva.
Ne parlai con lei tempo fa e a sua volta ha dovuto ammettere che non ha messo l'impegno necessario alla ricostruzione.
Ha dato per scontato che tutto proseguisse nell'inerzia, continuando a pensare ai suoi problemi, al suo stare bene, soprattutto al suo stare male, fisicamente e psicologicamente (ha seguito un percorso psichiatrico). Non credo avesse volontà distruttiva o non le importasse della coppia, ma che la priorità fosse salvare sé stessa, lasciando tutto il resto in secondo piano. Un lutto importante che l'ha coinvolta quest'estate ha dato il colpo di grazia al suo equilibrio.
In questo periodo io ho sentito fortemente lo squilibrio che si era generato. Quando sono stato male io, in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento, ho dovuto arrangiarmi da solo, trovare punti di forza, appigli per riuscire a gestire una situazione che per me era drammatica, che non riguardava solo la pesante delusione che avevo subito, ma una dimensione più ampia, il mio essere padre, il nostro essere famiglia, il rapporto quotidiano con mia figlia, il futuro dello stesso, per poi trovarmi a riparare il tutto, impiegando energie che mi sono costate parecchio, ma sempre e soprattutto mie. A un certo punto mi sono stancato. Ho dato tanto. Troppo.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si confessa anche quando ti rendi conto che vuoi chiudere l extra ma ti è difficile staccarti e soprattutto riaprirti al cento per cento con il legittimo. Il farsi scoprire e o confessare fa mettere un punto alla extra e apre il dialogo chiuso da tempo con il legittimo... il problema è che se guadagni tutto ciò si apre una tempesta e delle cicatrici che non si sa se si chiuderanno mai.


Già confondere le cicatrici con le ferite non è un buon punto di partenza, credimi.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già confondere le cicatrici con le ferite non è un buon punto di partenza, credimi.


Infatti non è partenza. Io penso che un tradimento lungo, coinvolgente ecc non porta ferite ma cicatrici. L altro giorno leggevo su un giornaletto da barbiere di un marito che si lamentava che ad ogni litigio la moglie gli rinfacciava il tradimento subito. Ehm....dopo 15 anni. Ecco...sono sicuro che tutti darebbero addosso a lei dicendo..basta..dopo 15 anni. Be io non so se è cosi...a distanza di un anno sto meglio...ma una parte di te ha la cicatrice....è come il menisco che fa male...se sei seduto no...se corri si fa sentire....ecco quando lei fa cose che mi fanno incazz non nascondo che mi viene fuori tutto...e glielo rinfaccio...perché tornare a certe dinamiche dopo questo fa male....vorrei una coppia senza quei problemi prima del casino...voglio aver pagato un prezzo salato per avere una nuova dimensione..migliore..ma nei fatti si torna a ciò che si è sempre stati ma con uno zaino più pesante. Si può parlare e filosofeggiare dicendo è immaturità, non è il vero perdono ecc...ma è la realtà e penso sia comune come cosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Infatti non è partenza. Io penso che un tradimento lungo, coinvolgente ecc non porta ferite ma cicatrici. L altro giorno leggevo su un giornaletto da barbiere di un marito che si lamentava che ad ogni litigio la moglie gli rinfacciava il tradimento subito. Ehm....dopo 15 anni. Ecco...sono sicuro che tutti darebbero addosso a lei dicendo..basta..dopo 15 anni. Be io non so se è cosi...a distanza di un anno sto meglio...ma una parte di te ha la cicatrice....è come il menisco che fa male...se sei seduto no...se corri si fa sentire....ecco quando lei fa cose che mi fanno incazz non nascondo che mi viene fuori tutto...e glielo rinfaccio. Si può parlare e filosofeggiare dicendo è immaturità, non è il vero perdono ecc...ma è la realtà e penso sia comune come cosa.


Il problema ce l'ha tua moglie. Io se la mia mi rinfaccia se un tradimento subito dopo 15 anni che ha deciso di continuare a stare con me la mando a fanculo io per primo. Ma mi sento assolutamente nel pieno diritto di farlo. Gli altri hanno su di te Il potere che tu decidi di concedergli. Se tu quando rinfacci a tua moglie le corna che ti ha messo Hai trovato una via efficace per vincere una battaglia verbale, oppure farti dare ragione A prescindere anche quando hai torto marcio Buon per te. C'è pure gente che rinfaccia alla moglie il fatto di essere sterile. Il meccanismo non cambia, cambia soltanto la cartuccia che spari.


----------



## void (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Verissimo, lo uso solo io. Rende sempre molto meglio un aspetto specifico del tradito. Quello reputazionale. Il termine tradito ha una componente di pietismo che tollero con difficoltà.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quindi di tua moglie pensi che sia una "cornuta" e non una "tradita", sotto l'aspetto reputazionale.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Infatti non è partenza. Io penso che un tradimento lungo, coinvolgente ecc non porta ferite ma cicatrici. L altro giorno leggevo su un giornaletto da barbiere di un marito che si lamentava che ad ogni litigio la moglie gli rinfacciava il tradimento subito. Ehm....dopo 15 anni. Ecco...sono sicuro che tutti darebbero addosso a lei dicendo..basta..dopo 15 anni. Be io non so se è cosi...a distanza di un anno sto meglio...ma una parte di te ha la cicatrice....è come il menisco che fa male...se sei seduto no...se corri si fa sentire....ecco quando lei fa cose che mi fanno incazz non nascondo che mi viene fuori tutto...e glielo rinfaccio...perché tornare a certe dinamiche dopo questo fa male....vorrei una coppia senza quei problemi prima del casino...voglio aver pagato un prezzo salato per avere una nuova dimensione..migliore..ma nei fatti si torna a ciò che si è sempre stati ma con uno zaino più pesante. Si può parlare e filosofeggiare dicendo è immaturità, non è il vero perdono ecc...ma è la realtà e penso sia comune come cosa.


Devi dare per scontato che il tradimento costituisca una situazione che vive la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie.
Solo una piccola percentuale di queste ne viene a conoscenza, quindi il tuo problema non è il tradimento subito, ma l'averlo appreso.
Nel momento in cui apprendi qualcosa, può essere doloroso ma è giocoforza indispensabile lavorare per rendere l'informazione utile a prendere decisioni valide per te. 
Io so di essere stato tradito, altri no.
Ne consegue che è la mia consapevolezza a fare la differenza e spetta a me gestirla.
Se dopo 15 anni una persona si ritrova allo stesso punto di quando ha appreso l'informazione, la colpa non è del traditore, ma sua, non avendo gestito in maniera adeguata una situazione di cui era ben conscia.
Un anno è ancora poco, lo so. Probabilmente ce ne vorrà un altro per riuscire a provare il necessario distacco per valutare quanto è accaduto. A me ora, dopo tre, quattro anni dall'aver appreso tutto, il tradimento sembra qualcosa di molto lontano, che appartiene al passato. Il presente, tuttavia, è ugualmente deludente, ma per ragioni interne alla coppia, che non siamo stati capaci di risolvere.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il problema ce l'ha tua moglie. Io se la mia mi rinfaccia se un tradimento subito dopo 15 anni che ha deciso di continuare a stare con me la mando a fanculo io per primo. Ma mi sento assolutamente nel pieno diritto di farlo. Gli altri hanno su di te Il potere che tu decidi di concedergli. Se tu quando rinfacci a tua moglie le corna che ti ha messo Hai trovato una via efficace per vincere una battaglia verbale, oppure farti dare ragione A prescindere anche quando hai torto marcio Buon per te. C'è pure gente che rinfaccia alla moglie il fatto di essere sterile. Il meccanismo non cambia, cambia soltanto la cartuccia che spari.


A volte metti in bocca cose mai dette. Mi ripeto.. in una discussione che ha stessa natura, modalità ecc della situazione pretradimento...io ho meno pazienza ...non è che ne esco vincitore. Se ad esempio la discussione è che lei spende troppo rispetto alle entrate, e questo ci ha esasperato negli anni passati fino alla rottura e tradimento...vorrei che questo tipo discussione non ci sia più. Se la discussione è relativa a me che torno tardi da lavoro, gioco a calcetto e non sto mai a casa...e tutto ciò ha creato terreno fertile per.....be..in fase di ricostruzione (dove il tradito si fa un culo come una casa pur di salvare coppia, famiglia ecc..) vorrei che quelle discussioni o occasioni vengano e eliminate o molto diminuite....se no io che sto a combattere a fa coi mostri di un tradimento..anzi di una relazione extra (cosa peggiore secondo me)?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Quindi di tua moglie pensi che sia una "cornuta" e non una "tradita", sotto l'aspetto reputazionale.


A volte la sete di sangue ti fa fare la figura dell' analfabeta funzionale, sai? La differenza tra la mia legittima consorte, è quella che per me è una cornuta sta esattamente nel fatto che io sto attentissimo ad evitare qualunque danno reputazionale per lei. Ovviamente parlo della vita reale, non di questa piazzetta virtuale in cui ci sono le famose figurine che mai incontrerò nella realtà.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A volte metti in bocca cose mai dette. Mi ripeto.. in una discussione che ha stessa natura, modalità ecc della situazione pretradimento...io ho meno pazienza ...non è che ne esco vincitore. Se ad esempio la discussione è che lei spende troppo rispetto alle entrate, e questo ci ha esasperato negli anni passati fino alla rottura e tradimento...vorrei che questo tipo discussione non ci sia più. Se la discussione è relativa a me che torno tardi da lavoro, gioco a calcetto e non sto mai a casa...e tutto ciò ha creato terreno fertile per.....be..in fase di ricostruzione (dove il tradito si fa un culo come una casa pur di salvare coppia, famiglia ecc..) vorrei che quelle discussioni o occasioni vengano e eliminate o molto diminuite....se no io che sto a combattere a fa coi mostri di un tradimento..anzi di una relazione extra (cosa peggiore secondo me)?


Adesso che cazzo c'entrano le mani bucate di una persona con le corna?


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Devi dare per scontato che il tradimento costituisca una situazione che vive la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie.
> Solo una piccola percentuale di queste ne viene a conoscenza, quindi il tuo problema non è il tradimento subito, ma l'averlo appreso.
> Nel momento in cui apprendi qualcosa, può essere doloroso ma è giocoforza indispensabile lavorare per rendere l'informazione utile a prendere decisioni valide per te.
> Io so di essere stato tradito, altri no.
> ...


Prima parte..concordo e me lo ripeto spesso...ma nei fatti non è così. Il trauma e delusione non provengono dal fatto che tua moglie fa le orge, ma che tu lo venga a sapere. Se io non so di avere un tumore campo benissimo...i caz..zi sono quando lo vengo a sapere. Il dirsi vabbe è un mal comune io sono solo sfortunato che ne ho coscienza...è un modo per darsi coraggio. Il mio migliore amico mi conforta e spesso dice vabbe passaci su e basta. Be lui non sa che la moglie lo ha tradito alla grande, che voleva lasciarlo, storia lunga ecc. Lui sa il 10 per cento..ne è convinto. Io so molto di più. Lo tengo per me...lo distruggerei...la differenza tra me e lui è questa...sapere e non sapere. Il non sapere è come mai successo. Alle volte incontro la moglie delexamante di mia moglie. Serena. Perché non sa nulla. E a me alle volte pesa questa disparità. Sul resto....vero il tempo aiuta...ma quello stesso tempo che asciuga il dolore asciuga anche i sentimenti, la considerazione che uno ha della partner. E la tua situazione attuale non penso non sia frutto anche di questo tempo post tradimento dove tu hai sofferto come un cane. Per giustificare certe cose ci si allontana, si perde il senso del noi. Pur restando insieme, divertendosi ecc.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Adesso che cazzo c'entrano le mani bucate di una persona con le corna?


Erano esempi. Non lo avevo detto?  Ne vuoi altri perché questo non ti piace. Mah....se ti interessa io spendo piu di lei..era un cazzo di esempio...di una discussione che potrebbe esserci in.una famiglia...come un marito assente che non aiuta in casa ....che puo esasperare la moglie che poi sbrocca e tradisce oppure puo tradire lui...perche dopo mesi e anni di discussioni crei spazio. Bene se dopo scoperta, rimessa in discussione, ricostruzione e patapin patapan lui sta sul divano con una mano sui coglioni..be capirai che a lei girano.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A volte la sete di sangue ti fa fare la figura dell' analfabeta funzionale, sai? La differenza tra la mia legittima consorte, è quella che per me è una cornuta sta esattamente nel fatto che io sto attentissimo ad evitare qualunque danno reputazionale per lei. Ovviamente parlo della vita reale, non di questa piazzetta virtuale in cui ci sono le famose figurine che mai incontrerò nella realtà.


Quando commetterai un solo errore cadrà tutto il castello. La tua convinzione è quella di tutti i traditori poi scoperti. Gli stessi che poi piangono. Eppure erano stati attenti. A passare dall'altra parte credimi ci vuol pochissimo...e non dipende solo da te. Basta un amante poco attenta, innamorata, con un marito indagatore, basta la casualità di un amica di tua moglie che ti vede uscire da un albergo, uno scontrino caduto in auto.


----------



## void (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A volte la sete di sangue ti fa fare la figura dell' analfabeta funzionale, sai? La differenza tra la mia legittima consorte, è quella che per me è una cornuta sta esattamente nel fatto che io sto attentissimo ad evitare qualunque danno reputazionale per lei. Ovviamente parlo della vita reale, non di questa piazzetta virtuale in cui ci sono le famose figurine che mai incontrerò nella realtà.


Direi che non c'è nessuna sete di sangue. Non c'è nessuna sete in particolare. Perché non ho, a differenza tua, ne preconcetti ne verità assolute. Nessuna tesi o modello di vita da difendere. E neanche difficoltà ad accettare di essere messo in discussione. Tantomeno ad accettare le mie contradizioni, quando me le fanno notare.

Sull'analfabetismo funzionale, rispetto il tuo punto di vista, può essere. O può essere invece che sia tu ad avere dei disturbi della comprensione. 

Sul merito, non c'è niente da spiegare, perché sei troppo acuto per non aver capito ciò che intendevo. Poi vedi te.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Erano esempi. Non lo avevo detto?  Ne vuoi altri perché questo non ti piace. Mah....se ti interessa io spendo piu di lei..era un cazzo di esempio...di una discussione che potrebbe esserci in.una famiglia...come un marito assente che non aiuta in casa ....che puo esasperare la moglie che poi sbrocca e tradisce oppure puo tradire lui...perche dopo mesi e anni di discussioni crei spazio. Bene se dopo scoperta, rimessa in discussione, ricostruzione e patapin patapan lui sta sul divano con una mano sui coglioni..be capirai che a lei girano.


 Guarda, sarò sicuramente io che sono completamente fuori fase rispetto a questo tipo di realtà, ma ti posso assicurare che io una famiglia in cui si litiga sulle cose pratiche e il litigio sulle cose pratiche ha una connessione diretta con le corna onestamente non l'ho mai vista. E se così mi è stata raccontata ho sempre pensato che fosse una sonora bugia. I motivi di un tradimento sono sempre più profondi anche quando sei la persona più farfallona del mondo.
 Non sono i litigi che portano le corna, casomai e l'assenza di litigio.
 Comunque vabbè, questa è la vita che ti sei ritrovato a vivere: senza invidia davvero, non mi ci addentro.


Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quando commetterai un solo errore cadrà tutto il castello. La tua convinzione è quella di tutti i traditori poi scoperti. Gli stessi che poi piangono. Eppure erano stati attenti. A passare dall altra parte credimi ci vuol pochissimo...e non dipende solo da te. Basta un amante poco attenta, innamorata, con un marito indagatore, basta la casualità di un amica di tua moglie che ti vede uscire da un albergo.





void ha detto:


> Direi che non c'è nessuna sete di sangue. Non c'è nessuna sete in particolare. Perché non ho, a differenza tua, ne preconcetti ne verità assolute. Nessuna tesi o modello di vita da difendere. E neanche difficoltà ad accettare di essere messo in discussione. Tantomeno ad accettare le mie contradizioni, quando me le fanno notare.
> 
> Sull'analfabetismo funzionale, rispetto il tuo punto di vista, può essere. O può essere invece che sia tu ad avere dei disturbi della comprensione.
> 
> Sul merito, non c'è niente da spiegare, perché sei troppo acuto per non aver capito ciò che intendevo. Poi vedi te.


Vi cito assieme perché siete carinissimi! Quanto vi piacerebbe che esistesse il deus ex machina che rimette le cose a posto secondo i dettami della morale comune & della giustizia cosmica :rotfl:
 Ma voi pensate davvero che non esista il Darwinismo a tutti i livelli? la morale è una scusa creata per irreggimentare masse di gente debole. Già solo l'idea che esista una regola uguale per tutti è un'illusione. La regola è uguale per tutti tranne che per chi la scrive. Oppure per quelli che vengono tenuti scientificamente nell'ignoranza.
 Come i vecchietti che mangiano alla Caritas per pagare le tasse.Che dal sistema della morale comune vengono designati come degli eroi e degli esempi da seguire.
 Peccato che quel sistema morale l'hanno scritto gli stessi grandi evasori che per legge ogni anno si fanno condonare centinaia e centinaia di milioni. Mentre la base della piramide sopporta incoraggiata dalla morale. A sto punto se lo merita.
 A me per fortuna non frega un cazzo di infierire sulle vittime. Perché non le vedo come vittime. Sono persone che non hanno saputo cogliere i segnali della realtà attorno a loro e organizzarsi di conseguenza. Devono fare la stessa fine dei dinosauri. Mentre gli squali stanno lì da 3 miliardi di anni in perenne movimento e non hanno mai avuto bisogno di evolversi.
  Capita, quando nasci perfetto.
 A me quello che fa morire dalle risate del solito commento rosicone del cornuto che spera che la manodiddio faccia scoprire le corna alla mia legittima, magari attraverso una mail anonima in cui sono allegate le paginate di questo forum, sta esattamente nel fatto che io ho già vinto e a mani basse. Sono stato veramente bene, ho avuto capra e cavoli e mi recuperato sensazioni meravigliose per tanto di quel tempo, che nello scenario peggiore in cui Mia moglie mi becca, si separa con le peggiori conseguenze economiche che mi vengono da immaginare ( e da avvocato divorzista i conti me li sono fatti all'Euro), tutto il clan Si incazza con me e mi fa la guerra... be' in quello scenario comunque al cambio ci ho straguadagnato.


----------



## Moni (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, sarò sicuramente io che sono completamente fuori fase rispetto a questo tipo di realtà, ma ti posso assicurare che io una famiglia in cui si litiga sulle cose pratiche e il litigio sulle cose pratiche ha una connessione diretta con le corna onestamente non l'ho mai vista. E se così mi è stata raccontata ho sempre pensato che fosse una sonora bugia. I motivi di un tradimento sono sempre più profondi anche quando sei la persona più farfallona del mondo.
> Non sono i litigi che portano le corna, casomai e l'assenza di litigio.
> Comunque vabbè, questa è la vita che ti sei ritrovato a vivere: senza invidia davvero, non mi ci addentro.
> 
> ...


Traspare tanto amore x la legittima in questo scritto di perdtte guadagni dare e avere  ecc 
Del dolore del perdere lei non c'è traccia 
Donna fortunata


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, sarò sicuramente io che sono completamente fuori fase rispetto a questo tipo di realtà, ma ti posso assicurare che io una famiglia in cui si litiga sulle cose pratiche e il litigio sulle cose pratiche ha una connessione diretta con le corna onestamente non l'ho mai vista. E se così mi è stata raccontata ho sempre pensato che fosse una sonora bugia. I motivi di un tradimento sono sempre più profondi anche quando sei la persona più farfallona del mondo.
> Non sono i litigi che portano le corna, casomai e l'assenza di litigio.
> Comunque vabbè, questa è la vita che ti sei ritrovato a vivere: senza invidia davvero, non mi ci addentro.
> 
> ...


Quante contraddizioni. Nella prima  butti giu.una regola universale..che le corna non nascono da litigi, distanze nella coppia ma bensi da cose più profonde (che non determini). Fatto sta che difficilmente si tradisce quando stai benissimo con una persona. Resta che dai una regola a qualcosa che non può aver regole generiche... poi nella seconda parte dici che non ci sono regole. Per l'altro...ne io ne void stiamo augurando che tu venga beccato..sto dicendo che tanti...tutti ...prima di esser beccati la pensano come te...salvo poi piangere sangue. Ne è pieno il forum...ne è piena la vita reale...tutti che si risvegliano dicendo cosa ho combinato...quanto vorrei tornare indietro.  Se pensi che ciò che hai vale meno dei brividi che cerchi ogni volta fuori...forse la vita triste la fai tu...


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Traspare tanto amore x la legittima in questo scritto di perdtte guadagni dare e avere  ecc
> Del dolore del perdere lei non c'è traccia
> Donna fortunata


Lui è fortunato..è nato squalo...mica dinosauro....ma non ha capito che il meteorite può cadere in testa quando meno se lo aspetta..e hai voglia che per precauzione apre mille ombrelli. Ps che poi se scopare fuori è molto più bello di separarsi, dare alimenti, farsi sputare in faccia da figli, amici e parenti...be ...io da mo che m ero separato. Mi sa che a sta stronzata non ci crede manco lui.


----------



## void (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, sarò sicuramente io che sono completamente fuori fase rispetto a questo tipo di realtà, ma ti posso assicurare che io una famiglia in cui si litiga sulle cose pratiche e il litigio sulle cose pratiche ha una connessione diretta con le corna onestamente non l'ho mai vista. E se così mi è stata raccontata ho sempre pensato che fosse una sonora bugia. I motivi di un tradimento sono sempre più profondi anche quando sei la persona più farfallona del mondo.
> Non sono i litigi che portano le corna, casomai e l'assenza di litigio.
> Comunque vabbè, questa è la vita che ti sei ritrovato a vivere: senza invidia davvero, non mi ci addentro.
> 
> ...


Io facevo dell'ironia, ma ora ho davvero il dubbio che tu abbia dei disturbi della comprensione.
Evidentemente, di come la penso io no hai capito niente.
Te lo ripeto, non ho verità da difendere. Non credo nella morale comune ne nella giustizia cosmica. Per me la vita, come il cosmo, è regolata dall'entropia cioè dal disordine (postulato ampio del 3° principio della termodinamica). 
Sul grassetto, condivido. Ma guarda che nessuno nasce perfetto, e l'evoluzione non risparmia nessuno, neanche gli squali. Le loro dimensioni sono molto diminuite nel corso dei millenni, adattandosi al diminuire delle dimensioni delle loro prede…

Quel che io intendevo, per curiosità e non per giudicare, è se il concetto "A_ me per fortuna non frega un cazzo di infierire sulle vittime. Perché non le vedo come vittime. Sono persone che non hanno saputo cogliere i segnali della realtà attorno a loro e organizzarsi di conseguenza. Devono fare la stessa fine dei dinosauri._" lo applichi anche nei confronti della legittima. Direi che secondo la tua visione lei è una vittima e quindi, a meno che non segua la tua stessa filosofia di vita, una persona che non ha saputo cogliere…. ecc. ecc.

Con lei, suppongo, hai fatto un progetto di vita (non ricordo se hai prole) ma al tempo stesso la tua considerazione nei suoi confronti sembra essere quella della frase di cui sopra. Come riesci a compatibilizzare le due cose ? O forse non la consideri una "vittima" perché non sa?

Tieni presente la faccenda dell'analfabetismo funzionale, quindi sforzati di capire se non sono stato chiaro. :up:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Traspare tanto amore x la legittima in questo scritto di perdtte guadagni dare e avere  ecc
> Del dolore del perdere lei non c'è traccia
> Donna fortunata


Ma tu abiti del mondo delle fatine dei dentini? Il fatto che non voglio perderla lo metto nel mio sforzo quotidiano per tenere i casini lontani da casa. Una volta che il banco è saltato la scelta è sempre e solo di chi viene tradito. Il traditore normalmente non conta un cazzo, alla fine è anche giusto così.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lui è fortunato..è nato squalo...mica dinosauro....ma non ha capito che il meteorite può cadere in testa quando meno se lo aspetta..e hai voglia che per precauzione apre mille ombrelli. Ps che poi se scopare fuori è molto più bello di separarsi, dare alimenti, farsi sputare in faccia da figli, amici e parenti...be ...io da mo che m ero separato. Mi sa che a sta stronzata non ci crede manco lui.


Ognuno parla in virtù della propria esperienza di vita. Io so perfettamente ciò che ho avuto è ciò che ho dato. Se il tuo mondo è un metro per un metro non prendertela con me.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Io facevo dell'ironia, ma ora ho davvero il dubbio che tu abbia dei disturbi della comprensione.
> Evidentemente, di come la penso io no hai capito niente.
> Te lo ripeto, non ho verità da difendere. Non credo nella morale comune ne nella giustizia cosmica. Per me la vita, come il cosmo, è regolata dall'entropia cioè dal disordine (postulato ampio del 3° principio della termodinamica).
> Sul grassetto, condivido. Ma guarda che nessuno nasce perfetto, e l'evoluzione non risparmia nessuno, neanche gli squali. Le loro dimensioni sono molto diminuite nel corso dei millenni, adattandosi al diminuire delle dimensioni delle loro prede…
> ...


 mi sa che prima o poi dovrò pubblicare una pagina di FAQ su come la penso, visto sto che ciclicamente mi chiedono sempre le stesse identiche cose. Comunque certo che le mie categorie logiche valgono anche per la legittima. Mi hai mai letto mezza riga di rimorso?
Comunque vista e considerata la vita, la carriera, e il fatto di avere me accanto, ho grossissimi problemi a considerare la legittima come una vittima. Sono abbastanza sicuro che qualunque rosicona tradita sotto proletaria qui dentro che mi ha dato dello stronzo augurandomi la qualunque, dopo 15 minuti di chiacchierata con lei mi direbbe che ho fatto bene


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mi sa che prima o poi dovrò pubblicare una pagina di FAQ su come la penso, visto sto che ciclicamente mi chiedono sempre le stesse identiche cose. Comunque certo che le mie categorie logiche valgono anche per la legittima. Mi hai mai letto mezza riga di rimorso?
> Comunque vista e considerata la vita, la carriera, e il fatto di avere me accanto, ho grossissimi problemi a considerare la legittima come una vittima. Sono abbastanza sicuro che qualunque rosicona tradita sotto proletaria qui dentro che mi ha dato dello stronzo augurandomi la qualunque, dopo 15 minuti di chiacchierata con lei mi direbbe che ho fatto bene


Scusa, non ho capito. Dopo 15’ di chiacchierata con chi ?


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me ora, dopo tre, quattro anni dall'aver appreso tutto, il tradimento sembra qualcosa di molto lontano, che appartiene al passato. Il presente, tuttavia, è ugualmente deludente, ma per ragioni interne alla coppia, che non siamo stati capaci di risolvere.


Lo stesso per me.
Per come sono andate le cose DOPO la scoperta del suo tradimento (o forse dei reciproci tradimenti) e per come stanno andando adesso posso tranquillamente dire che il tradimento in definitiva è l'ULTIMO dei problemi e non é stato altro che un indicatore di varie disfunzionalità che hanno colpito me e lei, sebbene in modo differente.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusa, non ho capito. Dopo 15’ di chiacchierata con chi ?



La mia legittima.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La mia legittima.


Ah... vuoi dire che se la merita ? 
E’ pesante , stressante, noiosa ?


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah... vuoi dire che se la merita ?
> E’ pesante , stressante, noiosa ?


Lui è figo...però s è ritrovato una merda di moglie accanto.


----------



## Pat67 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi se rubi per fame non infrangi alcun codice ?  Se tradisci, in.  Also di divorzio non ti viene imputato alcun addebito se il coniuge era noioso ?


Giustifico il tradimento in un contesto in cui si è' responsabili in due. Quando è' gratuito e lo fai solo per sollazzare il tuo ego , lo fai per gioco , mantenendo la tua vita parallela come se fosse la normalità, allora sei un infame. Tutto qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah... vuoi dire che se la merita ?
> E’ pesante , stressante, noiosa ?


Ho fatto un discorso un po' più infame, in realtà. Mia moglie è da sempre l'oggetto dell'invidia più sfrenata di una quantità industriale di gente. Per cui secondo me buona parte degli utenti che conosco qua sopra, se la conoscessero comincerebbero a dirmi che le corna se l'è merita. Ma più per un discorso di rosicamento generale.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lui è figo...però s è ritrovato una merda di moglie accanto.


Ma quando mai? Mia moglie è una persona splendida. Altrimenti non l'avrei mai scelta per stare accanto a me.


----------



## Rosarose (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, sarò sicuramente io che sono completamente fuori fase rispetto a questo tipo di realtà, ma ti posso assicurare che io una famiglia in cui si litiga sulle cose pratiche e il litigio sulle cose pratiche ha una connessione diretta con le corna onestamente non l'ho mai vista. E se così mi è stata raccontata ho sempre pensato che fosse una sonora bugia. I motivi di un tradimento sono sempre più profondi anche quando sei la persona più farfallona del mondo.
> Non sono i litigi che portano le corna, casomai e l'assenza di litigio.
> Comunque vabbè, questa è la vita che ti sei ritrovato a vivere: senza invidia davvero, non mi ci addentro.
> 
> ...


Lo sai che sei talmente perfido un un modo così incredibile che mi risulti mooolto ma mooolto simpatico!!
Io vedo che se la prendono con te sopratutto gli uomini traditi, come fossi tu quello con cui le mogli sono state, mah!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mi sa che prima o poi dovrò pubblicare una pagina di FAQ su come la penso, visto sto che ciclicamente mi chiedono sempre le stesse identiche cose. Comunque certo che le mie categorie logiche valgono anche per la legittima. Mi hai mai letto mezza riga di rimorso?
> Comunque vista e considerata la vita, la carriera, e il fatto di avere me accanto, ho grossissimi problemi a considerare la legittima come una vittima. Sono abbastanza sicuro che qualunque rosicona tradita sotto proletaria qui dentro che mi ha dato dello stronzo augurandomi la qualunque, dopo 15 minuti di chiacchierata con lei mi direbbe che ho fatto bene


Nella seconda parte della risposta, quella che hai aggiunto dopo, "ammorbidisci" abilmente quanto affermi nella prima. La contraddizione di fondo secondo me rimane. Almeno nel senso che dicevi tu prima: chi fa le regole è di solito il primo a non rispettarle. Alla fine, ognuno di noi scende a patti con se stesso. 
Il fatto che questo non ti crei disagio (no, non ho mai letto mezza riga di rimorso) è buono per te.
Amen.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Lo sai che sei talmente perfido un un modo così incredibile che mi risulti mooolto ma mooolto simpatico!!
> Io vedo che se la prendono con te sopratutto gli uomini traditi, come fossi tu quello con cui le mogli sono state, mah!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Daiiiii ! Questa no !
INDAGINE PER LE DONNE DEL FORUM: 
CHI DI VOI FINIREBBE A LETTO CON ARCISTUFO ?
Esclusi ovviamente scivolamenti su bucce di banana .
Io NO !


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Lo sai che sei talmente perfido un un modo così incredibile che mi risulti mooolto ma mooolto simpatico!!
> Io vedo che se la prendono con te sopratutto gli uomini traditi, come fossi tu quello con cui le mogli sono state, mah!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma scherzi? È uno dei corsi e ricorsi fissi della mia vita. Io sono sempre quello che ti ricorda uno che ti ha picchiato da piccolo. E che fa molto ridere perché di mio sono buono buono...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Daiiiii ! Questa no !
> INDAGINE PER LE DONNE DEL FORUM:
> CHI DI VOI FINIREBBE A LETTO CON ARCISTUFO ?
> Esclusi ovviamente scivolamenti su bucce di banana .
> Io NO !


Per carità di Dio evitiamo sondaggi.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per carità di Dio evitiamo sondaggi.


Paura di perdere facile  ?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Paura di perdere facile  ?


Ma chi lo direbbe in pubblica su un forum? Per fortuna Esistono i messaggi privati


----------



## Pat67 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Questa l'hai presa direttamente dalla Posta di Cioè?
> Dai, seriamente.
> Io lo capisco che in questo momento tu ti senta piuttosto senza punti di riferimento, ma non è che costruendo una visione della realtà basata sui responsi dei biscotti della fortuna o delle frasi di Fabio Volo soffri di meno.
> ...


Esprimere giudizi sulla pelle altrui implica sapere di cosa si parla e , pur non conoscendo il tuo vissuto, non credo tu possa sapere cosa significhi avere le corna. Quello che teorizza sei tu , io esprimo opinioni secondo il mio vissuto, il mio famoso codice morale e appunto la mia esperienza. Quest' ultima mi porta a credere di avere a che fare con un individuo affettivamente immaturo , bisognoso di apprezzamenti continui e altrettante conferme. Pertanto lascia stare i biscotti della fortuna o Fabio Volo. Ringraziando il cielo sono persona pensante e con cervello attivo . Il vivere nel mondo delle favole è' uno status che puoi scegliere, giusto o sbagliato certo non ti colloca anagraficamente come un adolescente. Che poi io sia confusa , incapace di capire cosa voglio te ne posso dare credito. Lungi da me salire in cattedra, non confondere l' espressione di un semplice pensiero con un trattato sul tradimento. A meno che non ti senta tu coinvolto direttamente da quanto ho esposto. Per inciso il rimanere sola non mi spaventa , se non fosse che il miei figli sono a prescindere la priorità della mia vita. E per dirla fino in fondo , trovare un uomo con la U maiuscola è' cosa rara, ma trovare uomini ... Uff ce ne così !!!


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? Mia moglie è una persona splendida. Altrimenti non l'avrei mai scelta per stare accanto a me.


Però merita le corna perché ha accanto una figura mitologica che rende lei oggetto di invidia urbis et orbi. E vale così tanto che per te vale la pena giocartela per delle scopate.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Esprimere giudizi sulla pelle altrui implica sapere di cosa si parla e , pur non conoscendo il tuo vissuto, non credo tu possa sapere cosa significhi avere le corna. Quello che teorizza sei tu , io esprimo opinioni secondo il mio vissuto, il mio famoso codice morale e appunto la mia esperienza. Quest' ultima mi porta a credere di avere a che fare con un individuo affettivamente immaturo , bisognoso di apprezzamenti continui e altrettante conferme. Pertanto lascia stare i biscotti della fortuna o Fabio Volo. Ringraziando il cielo sono persona pensante e con cervello attivo . Il vivere nel mondo delle favole è' uno status che puoi scegliere, giusto o sbagliato certo non ti colloca anagraficamente come un adolescente. Che poi io sia confusa , incapace di capire cosa voglio te ne posso dare credito. Lungi da me salire in cattedra, non confondere l' espressione di un semplice pensiero con un trattato sul tradimento. A meno che non ti senta tu coinvolto direttamente da quanto ho esposto. Per inciso il rimanere sola non mi spaventa , se non fosse che il miei figli sono a prescindere la priorità della mia vita. E per dirla fino in fondo , trovare un uomo con la U maiuscola è' cosa rara, ma trovare uomini ... Uff ce ne così !!!


E allora A maggior ragione sempre rimanere sola non ti spaventa Buttalo fuori di casa e vedi quanto si sbatte per tornare. Che cos'è che ti spaventa? La possibilità di essere sostituita? E con che cosa puoi puntellare in questo momento la tua insostituibilità? Con il tetto che gli hai messo sulla testa?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Però merita le corna perché ha accanto una figura mitologica che rende lei oggetto di invidia urbis et orbi. E vale così tanto che per te vale la pena giocartela per delle scopate.


Ma io non me la sono giocata. Io lo so che questa cosa dirti piacerebbe da morire, Il traditore scoperto, la verità rivelata e la giustizia che trionfa. Ma quello che tu dici, in modo molto semplice, non ha riscontro nella mia vita. Ho una moglie fantastica a fianco, la mia vita emotiva e sessuale è simpaticamente costellata di altre presenze femminili più o meno coinvolte e coinvolgenti e riporto ciclicamente a casa tanti bei ricordi da ricordare, compresi quelli con la legittima. Ho una vita affettiva strapiena di gente, pure troppo.


----------



## Pat67 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora A maggior ragione sempre rimanere sola non ti spaventa Buttalo fuori di casa e vedi quanto si sbatte per tornare. Che cos'è che ti spaventa? La possibilità di essere sostituita? E con che cosa puoi puntellare in questo momento la tua insostituibilità? Con il tetto che gli hai messo sulla testa?


Questa considerazione la apprezzo e mi sprona a ragionarci su ... Grazie , a volte sei pedante ma arguto senza dubbio. Ti tengo informato


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Questa considerazione la apprezzo e mi sprona a ragionarci su ... Grazie , a volte sei pedante ma arguto senza dubbio. Ti tengo informato


Ragionaci un altro po'...


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Lo sai che sei talmente perfido un un modo così incredibile che mi risulti mooolto ma mooolto simpatico!!
> Io vedo che se la prendono con te sopratutto gli uomini traditi, come fossi tu quello con cui le mogli sono state, mah!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Rose...tu se chi ti è accanto è un seriale alla arci...te ne accorgi? Io penso di si. Le donne hanno certe antenne....bene..e se ti tieni la cosa per anni..o fai lo stesso anche tu o non lo fai ma prima o poi gli dai il ben servito. A me sta sulle palle per la sua boria mica perché vedo in lui l amante ecc. Non mi sta sui coglioni chi davvero è stato amante..figurati uno che manco conosco. È che come dice il buon italo di masterchef..io.sono gia stato quello che siete.....io sono stato al posto di arci (con modalità diverse)...ma lui non è quello che sono io....ma non perché abbia una santa accanto...perché ancora non lo sa....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Rose...tu se chi ti è accanto è un seriale alla arci...te ne accorgi? Io penso di si. Le donne hanno certe antenne....bene..e se ti tieni la cosa per anni..o fai lo stesso anche tu o non lo fai ma prima o poi gli dai il ben servito. A me sta sulle palle per la sua boria mica perché vedo in lui l amante ecc. Non mi sta sui coglioni chi davvero è stato amante..figurati uno che manco conosco. È che come dice il buon italo di masterchef..io.sono gia stato quello che siete.....io sono stato al posto di arci (con modalità diverse)...ma lui non è quello che sono io....ma non perché abbia una santa accanto...perché ancora non lo sa....


Il seriale!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma io non me la sono giocata. Io lo so che questa cosa dirti piacerebbe da morire, Il traditore scoperto, la verità rivelata e la giustizia che trionfa. Ma quello che tu dici, in modo molto semplice, non ha riscontro nella mia vita. Ho una moglie fantastica a fianco, la mia vita emotiva e sessuale è simpaticamente costellata di altre presenze femminili più o meno coinvolte e coinvolgenti e riporto ciclicamente a casa tanti bei ricordi da ricordare, compresi quelli con la legittima. Ho una vita affettiva strapiena di gente, pure troppo.


Aridaje. È quello che dice e pensa ogni traditore. Fino a quando i due mondi si incrociano. E li so cazzi. Sei cosi pieno di te che sei convinto non succeda e se succede..... morto un papa se ne fa un altro. Conoscevo un seriale...se ne sbatteva proprio....fino al tradimento subito...cavolo diventato un agnellino!!....ha ingoiato e mai piu cercato fuori. Fidati....non è giustizia divina o altro..è vita. E di traditori beccati che poi si mangiano unghie, mani, gomiti n è pieno il forum e la vita reale. E se sei seriale farai parte dello stesso girone. Un abbraccio..divertiti anche per me


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il seriale!!! :rotfl:


''mia vita emotiva e sessuale è simpaticamente costellata di altre presenze femminili ''....che vordi?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Aridaje. È quello che dice e pensa ogni traditore. Fino a quando i due mondi si incrociano. E li so cazzi. Sei cosi pieno di te che sei convinto non succeda e se succede morto un papa se ne fa un altro. Conoscevo un seriale...se ne sbatteva proprio....fino al tradimento subito...cavolo diventato un agnellino....ha ingoiato e mai piu cercato fuori. Fidati....non è giustizia divina o altro..è vita. E di traditori beccati che poi si mangiano unghie, mani, gomiti n è pieno il forum e la vita reale. E se sei seriale farai parte dello stesso girone. Un abbraccio..divertiti anche per me


Quando saranno cazzi ti farò sapere.
Il problema però, Quello che sfugge sempre, è che è inutile fasciarsi la testa pensando alle conseguenze. Bisogna gestire il presente. Quello che se ne sbatte è un povero imbecille. Il problema è che nella vita non conta quello che fai, conta come lo fai. E questo si applica a tutti i campi. Io mi sforzo di vivere così. Voi fate un po' come cazzo mi pare, poi alla fine l'importante è che si tiri una riga e si facciano le somme.
Comunque mi dispiace ma io nella definizione di seriale non mi ci ritrovo proprio. Poi fate un po' come cazzo vi pare.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> ''mia vita emotiva e sessuale è simpaticamente costellata di altre presenze femminili ''....che vordi?


Pensaci, ti verrà in mente.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pensaci, ti verrà in mente.


Seriale et simila. O fate gare di uncinetto? Sta a vede che in te cercano chi sa fare un bel punto margherita o un intreccio a canestro..


----------



## Frithurik (10 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Daiiiii ! Questa no !
> INDAGINE PER LE DONNE DEL FORUM:
> CHI DI VOI FINIREBBE A LETTO CON ARCISTUFO ?
> Esclusi ovviamente scivolamenti su bucce di banana .
> ...


 lui e' il mio
rsetto:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Frithurik ha detto:


> lui e' il mio
> rsetto:


Ancora non sei morto?


----------



## Frithurik (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ancora non sei morto?


Non sporcare, ebete ,vieni di la'.


----------



## Rosarose (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Rose...tu se chi ti è accanto è un seriale alla arci...te ne accorgi? Io penso di si. Le donne hanno certe antenne....bene..e se ti tieni la cosa per anni..o fai lo stesso anche tu o non lo fai ma prima o poi gli dai il ben servito. A me sta sulle palle per la sua boria mica perché vedo in lui l amante ecc. Non mi sta sui coglioni chi davvero è stato amante..figurati uno che manco conosco. È che come dice il buon italo di masterchef..io.sono gia stato quello che siete.....io sono stato al posto di arci (con modalità diverse)...ma lui non è quello che sono io....ma non perché abbia una santa accanto...perché ancora non lo sa....


Io ho imparato che la vita è varia che le situazioni che si possono vivere sono tutte diverse, ho imparato a non ragionare per categorie e idee preconcette.
La vita di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] la conosce solo lui, e quella di sua moglie solo lei...
Le variabili sono tante e noi non riusciamo neanche ad avere chiare quelle della nostra di vita, figuriamoci quella di qualcun'altro!
Quello che però percepisco e che lui è soddisfatto e questo fa la differenza.
Per quanto riguarda il sondaggio: Arci è stato molto chiaro nel dire cosa cerca in una donna cosa si aspetta, 
Io sono separata e non andrei bene per lui..aimè [emoji852]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Non sporcare, ebete ,vieni di la'.


Ma vai a fanculo maledetto stalker psicopatico. Che c'è, che hanno diminuito il litio che sei tornato?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io vedo che se la prendono con te sopratutto gli uomini *traditi*, come fossi tu quello con cui le mogli sono state, mah!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Io no.
Anzi, condivido _quasi_ sempre quello che dice. Tutto sommato è in linea col mio pensiero.
Però non mettetemi nel sondaggio: non ci finirei a letto.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io ho imparato che la vita è varia che le situazioni che si possono vivere sono tutte diverse, ho imparato a non ragionare per categorie e idee preconcette.
> La vita di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] la conosce solo lui, e quella di sua moglie solo lei...
> Le variabili sono tante e noi non riusciamo neanche ad avere chiare quelle della nostra di vita, figuriamoci quella di qualcun'altro!
> Quello che però percepisco e che lui è soddisfatto e questo fa la differenza.
> ...


Tesoro mio, sarà per la prossima vita. Ma mica per via del fatto che sei separata. Una delle prime misure per tenere i casini lontano da casa, é non incontrare gente conosciuta in un forum dove metà della gente si conosce nella vita reale.
A me quello che diverte da impazzire dei soggetti come eagle, sta nel fatto che trovano un insopprimibile bisogno di arginare le mie idee perniciose, come se io fossi un pericolo reale per l'ordine cosmico. Che poi è quella finzione in cui tutti i traditori vengono beccati perché alla fine il giusto prevale, e quelli che stanno a casa a farsi la minestrina rosolando nella loro solitudine perché magari per orgoglio di fronte a un paio di corna subite, si sono persi l'altra metà della mela, sono degli eroi e non dei poveri sfigati.
Io rido e me la godo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarose (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io no.
> Anzi, condivido _quasi_ sempre quello che dice. Tutto sommato è in linea col mio pensiero.
> Però non mettetemi nel sondaggio: non ci finirei a letto.


Tu sei un'eccezione, e lo sai!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io no.
> Anzi, condivido _quasi_ sempre quello che dice. Tutto sommato è in linea col mio pensiero.
> Però non mettetemi nel sondaggio: non ci finirei a letto.


Come accettato.  Comunque Amico mio la differenza tra te e gran parte degli altri traditi che ho letto, sta nel fatto che il tradimento non è l'elemento qualificante della tua esperienza di coppia. C'è altro che ti definisce. Gran parte di quelli che hanno i coglioni girati col sottoscritto, hanno in comune l'incapacità di uscire dal giorno della marmotta.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io ho imparato che la vita è varia che le situazioni che si possono vivere sono tutte diverse, ho imparato a non ragionare per categorie e idee preconcette.
> La vita di @_Arcistufo_ la conosce solo lui, e quella di sua moglie solo lei...
> Le variabili sono tante e noi non riusciamo neanche ad avere chiare quelle della nostra di vita, figuriamoci quella di qualcun'altro!
> Quello che però percepisco e che lui è soddisfatto e questo fa la differenza.
> ...


non riesci a trovarti un marito a breve?


----------



## Rosarose (10 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesci a trovarti un marito a breve?


A parte che i mariti non crescono nei prati!!
Che, come è stato detto più volte, alla mia età i liberi sono statisticamente molto pochi e devo dire anche molto problematici...e che 20 anni di matrimonio mi sono bastati.
Direi che mi candido come fidanzata 

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come accettato. Anche se un senso di me. Comunque Amico mio la differenza tra te e gran parte degli altri traditi che ho letto, sta nel fatto che il tradimento non è l'elemento qualificante della tua esperienza di coppia. C'è altro che ti definisce. Gran parte di quelli che hanno i coglioni girati col sottoscritto, hanno in comune l'incapacità di uscire dal giorno della marmotta.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Questa insolita coppia è quello che mi diverte. Possiamo dire quello che vogliamo ma se uno ultrainnamorato come danny ha preso le distanze nella coppia ..il tradimento ha avuto un ruolo. Lui, inteligente, empatico, acculturato, sta perdendo la sua battaglia. Resterà insieme ma non è il danny pre tradimento e arriva perfino a pensare di tradire se ce ne sarà occasione. Orbene...tua moglie, se ti va di culo e ha tutte le qualità di danny, farà lo stesso.. e le tue precauzioni, il tuo evitare osmosi, il tuo mondo impermeabile e il.tuo sticazzi ci rimetto poco (ho calcolato al centesimo!) sai bene dove finiranno. A già tu non verrai beccato. Scusa. Ripeto...non è una battaglia tra te e me ....ma una constatazione....tutti i traditori scoperti si pentono e indossano i pannoloni per la paura di perdere quella che tu definisci una splendida moglie. I tuoi ragionamenti girano tutti sul tanto non mi becca....e anche li sappiamo che la statistica ci viene in aiuto. I non scoperti sono pochi specie se lo fanno spesso. Amico tira fuori le palle...rendi partecipe la legittima dei tuoi ragionamenti se li trovi corretti...se no so chiacchiere...io ci vedo solo un misero...uno che campa di sotterfugi...un ladro di galline...non lupin....con una bella spada di Damocle in testa. Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> *A parte che i mariti non crescono nei prati!!*
> Che, come è stato detto più volte, alla mia età i liberi sono statisticamente molto pochi e devo dire anche molto problematici...e che 20 anni di matrimonio mi sono bastati.
> Direi che mi candido come fidanzata
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


vabbé , uno coltivato tipo champignon


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Questa insolita coppia è quello che mi diverte. Possiamo dire quello che vogliamo ma se uno ultrainnamorato come danny ha preso le distanze nella coppia ..il tradimento ha avuto un ruolo. Lui, inteligente, empatico, acculturato, sta perdendo la sua battaglia. Resterà insieme ma non è il danny pre tradimento e arriva perfino a pensare di tradire se ce ne sarà occasione. Orbene...tua moglie, se ti va di culo e ha tutte le qualità di danny, farà lo stesso.. e le tue precauzioni, il tuo evitare osmosi, il tuo mondo impermeabile e il.tuo sticazzi ci rimetto poco (ho calcolato al centesimo!) sai bene dove finiranno. A già tu non verrai beccato. Scusa. Ripeto...non è una battaglia tra te e me ....ma una constatazione....tutti i traditori scoperti si pentono e indossano i pannoloni per la paura di perdere quella che tu definisci una splendida moglie. I tuoi ragionamenti girano tutti sul tanto non mi becca....e anche li sappiamo che la statistica ci viene in aiuto. I non scoperti sono pochi specie se lo fanno spesso. Amico tira fuori le palle...rendi partecipe la legittima dei tuoi ragionamenti...io ci vedo solo un misero...uno che campa di sotterfugi...un ladro di galline...non lupin....con una bella spada di Damocle in testa. Passo e chiudo.


Io non sono un tradito.
Sono uno che sa di essere stato tradito e sopratutto questo ha comportato conseguenze che altrimenti sarebbero state diverse.
Ma io non ho idea di come sarebbe andata diversamente.
Se mia moglie fosse stata più accorta - meno tonta, diciamolo! Perché poi ci ha rimesso anche lei - magari io, in condizioni psicofisiche e di autostima ottimali - avrei colto al volo tempo fa l'occasione datami da miss leggerezza, che per inciso fisicamente mi attraeva e non poco - entrando nella parte del traditore, restando serenamente inconsapevole delle corna che nel frattempo mi metteva mia moglie.
Una scenario tutto sommato più gratificante per entrambi di quello che è realmente avvenuto.
Oppure sarei rimasto un padre sereno e un marito ugualmente soddisfatto della vita coniugale è familiare, senza neppure pensare di contemplare un tradimento nella mia vita.
È il fine che conta di più nel giudizio, non il mezzo.
Se ci fermiamo a quello, non potremo far altro che constatare il fallimento negli obiettivi di fedeltà della maggior parte delle coppie e generare ulteriore frustrazione e infelicità.
Io non penso al tradimento, non più di quanto potessi pensarci prima.
Ho semplicemente declassato i miei sensi di colpa rendendoli meno offensivi, grazie a un'iniezione di necessario realismo.
Sono gli ultimi anni anche per me, eh.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Questa insolita coppia è quello che mi diverte. Possiamo dire quello che vogliamo ma se uno ultrainnamorato come danny ha preso le distanze nella coppia ..il tradimento ha avuto un ruolo. Lui, inteligente, empatico, acculturato, sta perdendo la sua battaglia. Resterà insieme ma non è il danny pre tradimento e arriva perfino a pensare di tradire se ce ne sarà occasione. Orbene...tua moglie, se ti va di culo e ha tutte le qualità di danny, farà lo stesso.. e le tue precauzioni, il tuo evitare osmosi, il tuo mondo impermeabile e il.tuo sticazzi ci rimetto poco (ho calcolato al centesimo!) sai bene dove finiranno. A già tu non verrai beccato. Scusa. Ripeto...non è una battaglia tra te e me ....ma una constatazione....tutti i traditori scoperti si pentono e indossano i pannoloni per la paura di perdere quella che tu definisci una splendida moglie. I tuoi ragionamenti girano tutti sul tanto non mi becca....e anche li sappiamo che la statistica ci viene in aiuto. I non scoperti sono pochi specie se lo fanno spesso. Amico tira fuori le palle...rendi partecipe la legittima dei tuoi ragionamenti se li trovi corretti...se no so chiacchiere...io ci vedo solo un misero...uno che campa di sotterfugi...un ladro di galline...non lupin....con una bella spada di Damocle in testa. Passo e chiudo.


Ma chi ti s'incula amico mio! Tira fuori le palle? E secondo te Io accetterei di darmi la zappa sui piedi per far contento un tizio che non ho mai visto e che non vedrò mai?
Ma è possibile che sei così scemo che tanti ancora di convincermi a fare qualcosa che mi danneggerebbe invocando la giustizia cosmica? Lo vedi che siamo proprio bestie diverse? Il mio ragionamento non si basa sul fatto del tanto non mi becca. Il mio ragionamento si basa sul fatto che la mia vita la conosco. So come funziona, so dove, come e quando posso muovermi e quando invece è meglio lasciar perdere.
Poi arrivano i presuntuosi come te con la verità in tasca a sparare che tanto le statistiche gli danno ragione. Come quelli che fanno le classifiche che danno l'Italia sempre al 124 esimo un posto nel mondo su qualche scala inventata apposta.
Le tue statistiche sul tradimento sono state fatte Prendendo come base di calcolo un forum dove i traditi  vengono confessare storie di tradimenti scoperti! Grazie al cazzo che qui la statistica dice che i tradimenti vengono beccati!
Un genio vero!

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sono un tradito.
> Sono uno che sa di essere stato tradito e sopratutto questo ha comportato conseguenze che altrimenti sarebbero state diverse.
> Ma io non ho idea di come sarebbe andata diversamente.
> Se mia moglie fosse stata più accorta - meno tonta, diciamolo! Perché poi ci ha rimesso anche lei - magari io, in condizioni psicofisiche e di autostima ottimali - avrei colto al volo tempo fa l'occasione datami da miss leggerezza, che per inciso fisicamente mi attraeva e non poco - entrando nella parte del traditore, restando serenamente inconsapevole delle corna che nel frattempo mi metteva mia moglie.
> ...


Per me tu non tradirai mai. E se succede non la porti per le lunghe vivendo una situazione ambigua. Lo scorpione e la rana.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sono un tradito.
> Sono uno che sa di essere stato tradito e sopratutto questo ha comportato conseguenze che altrimenti sarebbero state diverse.
> Ma io non ho idea di come sarebbe andata diversamente.
> Se mia moglie fosse stata più accorta - meno tonta, diciamolo! Perché poi ci ha rimesso anche lei - magari io, in condizioni psicofisiche e di autostima ottimali - avrei colto al volo tempo fa l'occasione datami da miss leggerezza, che per inciso fisicamente mi attraeva e non poco - entrando nella parte del traditore, restando serenamente inconsapevole delle corna che nel frattempo mi metteva mia moglie.
> ...


Ma sei un monogamo?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Penso che tutti abbiamo occasioni e che per senso morale, paura, senso di colpa le evitiamo. Post tradimento cade una parte di questi freni. Poi certo ci vuole occasione/persona ecc. Mi riferivo cmq al tuo senso di colpa che è forse talmente forte da non permetterti di tradire nemmeno dopo esser stato tradito. Sul fatto che non senti più la coppia, oltre a dispiacermi, ti chiedo..per il
> distacco che si è creato dopo tradimento o sarebbe venuto ugualmente? Cioè se non fosse successo il tradimento staresti secondo te in stessa modalità ''non sentire la coppia''?


Secondo me dipende molto anche da come vivi la sessualità (anche inconsciamente )... se a questa dai la stessa importanza che mangiarti una pizza alle cipolle ...allora tradire diventa mangiare la pizza con uno che non sia il tuo partner e che anche conosci poco . Non sai se sia buona o meno nella pizzeria in cui sei ma hai fame, ti piace la pizza e la provi...
Se la sessualità la vivi più a livello progettuale e di intimità emotiva più che fisica ...la persona ti deve coinvolgere molto e non avere solo il bicipite scolpito oppure la parlata fluida .... e quindi sei comunque più selettivo ...e selettivo qui , selettivo la’....alla fine ....riduci le probabilità


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende molto anche da come vivi la sessualità (anche inconsciamente )... se a questa dai la stessa importanza che mangiarti una pizza alle cipolle ...allora tradire diventa mangiare la pizza con uno che non sia il tuo partner e che anche conosci poco . Non sai se sia buona o meno nella pizzeria in cui sei ma hai fame, ti piace la pizza e la provi...
> Se la sessualità la vivi più a livello progettuale e di intimità emotiva più che fisica ...la persona ti deve coinvolgere molto e non avere solo il bicipite scolpito oppure la parlata fluida .... e quindi sei comunque più selettivo ...e selettivo qui , selettivo la’....alla fine ....riduci le probabilità


Certo. E un selettivo a mio avviso è anche uno che difficilmente digerisce il tradimento per gli stessi motivi.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sono un tradito.
> Sono uno che sa di essere stato tradito e sopratutto questo ha comportato conseguenze che altrimenti sarebbero state diverse.
> Ma io non ho idea di come sarebbe andata diversamente.
> Se mia moglie fosse stata più accorta - meno tonta, diciamolo! Perché poi ci ha rimesso anche lei - magari io, in condizioni psicofisiche e di autostima ottimali - avrei colto al volo tempo fa l'occasione datami da miss leggerezza, che per inciso fisicamente mi attraeva e non poco - entrando nella parte del traditore, restando serenamente inconsapevole delle corna che nel frattempo mi metteva mia moglie.
> ...


Ultimi anni ...uhhh usagerato..mica sei col piede nella fossa .
A un certo punto tua moglie avrebbe comunque messo il blocco alla sessualità e tu non avresti tradito con Miss leggerezza perché non è nelle tue corde.
Tu sei costruiti uno sliding door non verosimile ...


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo. E un selettivo a mio avviso è anche uno che difficilmente digerisce il tradimento per gli stessi motivi.


Infatti questa secondo me è la differenza tra chi tradisce e chi no. E per definizione il tradito è spesso quello che non tradisce e che quindi  difficilmente comprende.... 
se tradiscono entrambi il problema di capire se la percezione della sessualità e’ diversa...non si pone...entrambi se hanno fame di pizza...la cercano


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me tu non tradirai mai. E se succede non la porti per le lunghe vivendo una situazione ambigua. Lo scorpione e la rana.


Non lo so. 
Ti posso dire solo una cosa, per spiegare la mia posizione. Io ritengo che l'errore più grande commesso da mia moglie sia stato quello di farmi capire che mi tradiva il tutto  perché incapace di gestire le sue ansie, promettermi fedeltà di nuovo alla mia scoperta, non mantenere la promessa e continuare la storia di nascosto per un anno, giurarmi fedeltà ancora quando riscoperta di nuovo si trovava nei casini con me, sperando di farla franca ancora con me che le stavo appiccicato al culo, passare i successivi 6 mesi a fare stronzate con me che andavo a vedere case per proporle un'offerta adeguata per separarci e alla fine fare una scelta per poi azzerare la vita sessuale di entrambi.
Quando, ormai scoperta, sarebbe bastato dirmi "Non riesco a fare a meno di quell'altro. Ho bisogno di vederlo, continuiamo a fare i genitori senza separarci, lascio però  libero anche te di vivere la tua vita e di avere le storie che vuoi, come è giusto che sia" senza alimentare speranze in me che ancora le credevo.
Ci avremmo guadagnato tutti e due.
Ecco: io a mia moglie ora non sto raccontando invece che va tutto bene e che siamo una magnifica coppia, eh. Poi se non ci arriva,  tra l'altro dopo due anni di semicastita', non è più colpa mia.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende molto anche da come vivi la sessualità (anche inconsciamente )... se a questa dai la stessa importanza che mangiarti una pizza alle cipolle ...allora tradire diventa mangiare la pizza con uno che non sia il tuo partner e che anche conosci poco . Non sai se sia buona o meno nella pizzeria in cui sei ma hai fame, ti piace la pizza e la provi...
> Se la sessualità la vivi più a livello progettuale e di intimità emotiva più che fisica ...la persona ti deve coinvolgere molto e non avere solo il bicipite scolpito oppure la parlata fluida .... e quindi sei comunque più selettivo ...e selettivo qui , selettivo la’....alla fine ....riduci le probabilità


Su questo sai che la penso come te.
Però prima o poi una persona che riesce a coinvolgerti piu' di altri puoi anche rischiare di trovarla e di trovarti tu nel momento giusto. A quel punto, la questione delle probabilità elevate o limitate che siano non ha più ragion d'essere.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Ti posso dire solo una cosa, per spiegare la mia posizione. Io ritengo che l'errore più grande commesso da mia moglie sia stato quello di farmi capire che mi tradiva il tutto  perché incapace di gestire le sue ansie, promettermi fedeltà di nuovo alla mia scoperta, non mantenere la promessa e continuare la storia di nascosto per un anno, giurarmi fedeltà ancora quando riscoperta di nuovo si trovava nei casini con me, sperando di farla franca ancora con me che le stavo appiccicato al culo, passare i successivi 6 mesi a fare stronzate con me che andavo a vedere case per proporle un'offerta adeguata per separarci e alla fine fare una scelta per poi azzerare la vita sessuale di entrambi.
> Quando, ormai scoperta, sarebbe bastato dirmi "Non riesco a fare a meno di quell'altro. Ho bisogno di vederlo, continuiamo a fare i genitori senza separarci, lascio però  libero anche te di vivere la tua vita e di avere le storie che vuoi, come è giusto che sia" senza alimentare speranze in me che ancora le credevo.
> Ci avremmo guadagnato tutti e due.
> Ecco: io a mia moglie ora non sto raccontando invece che va tutto bene e che siamo una magnifica coppia, eh. Poi se non ci arriva,  tra l'altro dopo due anni di semicastita', non è più colpa mia.


Cvd. Il tradimento e le sue conseguenze. Quello che tu proponi...guarda non ce la faccio ritieniti libero è utopia. E lo sai. Sia confessare la prima cosa che proporre la seconda. Danny siamo molto simili. Io ho tradito come un incapace...e mai più lo rifarò. Loro hanno tradito bene, perché diverse , ma poi alla fine sono crollate e hanno confessato/condiviso fatto casini. E il tuo risultato è questo. Il mio ancora non lo so. Ma i tradimenti asfaltano anni di amore. È uno degli esami più importanti per le una coppia...e se si resta ...non è una passeggiata.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ultimi anni ...uhhh usagerato..mica sei col piede nella fossa .
> A un certo punto tua moglie avrebbe comunque messo il blocco alla sessualità e tu non avresti tradito con Miss leggerezza perché non è nelle tue corde.
> Tu sei costruiti uno sliding door non verosimile ...


Gli ultimi anni era una frase di mia moglie. ;-)))
Magari sì, hai ragione tu, io ignaro del tradimento, probabilmente non avrei comunque contemplato miss leggerezza.
Non ho strumenti per affermarlo sulla base di come sono ora.
Ventenne - o poco più  - l'ho fatto, certo. Ma non posso tralasciare il resto della mia vita e come sono cambiato nei miei ruoli successivi.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti questa secondo me è la differenza tra chi tradisce e chi no. E per definizione il tradito è spesso quello che non tradisce e che quindi  difficilmente comprende....
> se tradiscono entrambi il problema di capire se la percezione della sessualità e’ diversa...non si pone...entrambi se hanno fame di pizza...la cercano


Mia moglie dà al sesso lo stesso valore che do io, comunque. 
Anche più pesante di me...


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo sai che la penso come te.
> Però prima o poi una persona che riesce a coinvolgerti piu' di altri puoi anche rischiare di trovarla e di trovarti tu nel momento giusto. A quel punto, la questione delle probabilità elevate o limitate che siano non ha più ragion d'essere.


Si, certo...infattti ho detto che le probabilità si riducono..non che si azzerano...


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie dà al sesso lo stesso valore che do io, comunque.
> Anche più pesante di me...


Ne sei convinto ?


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie dà al sesso lo stesso valore che do io, comunque.
> Anche più pesante di me...


No Danny perdona. Se fare l amore non lo consideri una cosa da poco o giu di li ..difficilmente lo fai con qualcuno e poi la sera sei a letto accoccolata con tuo marito...e per decine di volte. Te lo dice chi ci è passato...non mi sono considerato traditore fin quando facevo cose a mio avviso di poco valore...messaggi...telefonate...baci....quando sono finito tra le lenzuola ho varcato la soglia. E mi sentivo di aver violato il patto...ma ognuno ha i suoi parametri. Per tua moglie e la mia il sesso non era la linea da non oltrepassare. E a me lo ha anche detto...certo dopo ne era sconvolta perché lo sei....ma per lei non era grave il fatto in se ma il fatto che per esserci arrivata (cosa impensabile per lei) significava esser molto presa. Per me invece la gravità sta nel farlo ...sapere che oggettivamente stai facendo qualcosa di grave...ma insistere...dicendo mi fa bene...la vita è una....tanto prima o poi smetto...ecc...senza minimamente mettersi nei panni dell altro. Non è grave provare attrazione e forse anche il soddisfarla...ma avere la faccia di culo a casa per mesi e mesi, facendo qualcosa che mai si vorrebbe ricevere. Per dirti a me ha sempre detto forse ti perdonerei un tradimento ma una relazione no. Cvd. I fatti parlano più delle parole.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ne sei convinto ?


Convinto non si può essere di nessuno, ma a quel che so e conosco non è mai stata una da scopate senza storia.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No Danny perdona. Se fare l amore non lo consideri una cosa da poco o giu di li ..difficilmente lo fai con qualcuno e poi la sera sei a letto accoccolata con tuo marito...e per decine di volte. Te lo dice chi ci è passato...non mi sono considerato traditore fin quando facevo cose a mio avviso di poco valore...messaggi...telefonate...baci....quando sono finito tra le lenzuola ho varcato la soglia. E mi sentivo di aver violato il patto...ma ognuno ha i suoi parametri. Per tua moglie e la mia il sesso non era la linea da non oltrepassare. E a me lo ha anche detto...certo dopo ne era sconvolta perché lo sei....ma per lei non era grave il fatto in se ma il fatto che per esserci arrivata (cosa impensabile per lei) significava esser molto presa. Per me invece la gravità sta nel farlo ...sapere che oggettivamente stai facendo qualcosa di grave...ma insistere...dicendo mi fa bene...la vita è una....tanto prima o poi smetto...ecc...senza minimamente mettersi nei panni dell altro. Non è grave provare attrazione e forse anche il soddisfarla...ma avere la faccia di culo a casa per mesi e mesi, facendo qualcosa che mai si vorrebbe ricevere. Per dirti a me ha sempre detto forse ti perdonerei un tradimento ma una relazione no. Cvd. I fatti parlano più delle parole.


Sì, ma questo non significa pensarla diversamente.
Una persona può vivere il sesso essenzialmente in due modi: come fonte di piacere in sé da vivere liberamente senza limiti o come parte integrante e determinante di una storia.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma questo non significa pensarla diversamente.
> Una persona può vivere il sesso essenzialmente in due modi: come fonte di piacere in sé da vivere liberamente senza limiti o come parte integrante e determinante di una storia.


di UNA storia. Non di due.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> di UNA storia. Non di due.


Il come si vive il sesso non c'entra niente con la fedeltà. Se vivi il sesso solo all'interno di una coppia non aggiunge nulla alla definizione il fatto che sia ufficiale o extra.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A volte metti in bocca cose mai dette. Mi ripeto.. in una discussione che ha stessa natura, modalità ecc della situazione pretradimento...io ho meno pazienza ...non è che ne esco vincitore. Se ad esempio la discussione è che lei spende troppo rispetto alle entrate, e questo ci ha esasperato negli anni passati fino alla rottura e tradimento...vorrei che questo tipo discussione non ci sia più. Se la discussione è relativa a me che torno tardi da lavoro, gioco a calcetto e non sto mai a casa...e tutto ciò ha creato terreno fertile per.....be..in fase di ricostruzione (dove il tradito si fa un culo come una casa pur di salvare coppia, famiglia ecc..) vorrei che quelle discussioni o occasioni vengano e eliminate o molto diminuite....se no io che sto a combattere a fa coi mostri di un tradimento..anzi di una relazione extra (cosa peggiore secondo me)?


Scusa se non ricordo. Voi avete seguito una terapia di coppia? 
Te lo chiedo perché mi sembra che litighiate per pretesti senza comunicare realmente.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende molto anche da come vivi la sessualità (anche inconsciamente )... se a questa dai la stessa importanza che mangiarti una pizza alle cipolle ...allora tradire diventa mangiare la pizza con uno che non sia il tuo partner e che anche conosci poco . Non sai se sia buona o meno nella pizzeria in cui sei ma hai fame, ti piace la pizza e la provi...
> Se la sessualità la vivi più a livello progettuale e di intimità emotiva più che fisica ...la persona ti deve coinvolgere molto e non avere solo il bicipite scolpito oppure la parlata fluida .... e quindi sei comunque più selettivo ...e selettivo qui , selettivo la’....alla fine ....riduci le probabilità





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo. E un selettivo a mio avviso è anche uno che difficilmente digerisce il tradimento per gli stessi motivi.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ultimi anni ...uhhh usagerato..mica sei col piede nella fossa .
> A un certo punto tua moglie avrebbe comunque messo il blocco alla sessualità e tu non avresti tradito con Miss leggerezza perché non è nelle tue corde.
> Tu sei costruiti uno sliding door non verosimile ...


E comunque le realtà alternative sono alternative ...alla realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Ti posso dire solo una cosa, per spiegare la mia posizione. Io ritengo che l'errore più grande commesso da mia moglie sia stato quello di farmi capire che mi tradiva il tutto  perché incapace di gestire le sue ansie, promettermi fedeltà di nuovo alla mia scoperta, non mantenere la promessa e continuare la storia di nascosto per un anno, giurarmi fedeltà ancora quando riscoperta di nuovo si trovava nei casini con me, sperando di farla franca ancora con me che le stavo appiccicato al culo, passare i successivi 6 mesi a fare stronzate con me che andavo a vedere case per proporle un'offerta adeguata per separarci e alla fine fare una scelta per poi azzerare la vita sessuale di entrambi.
> Quando, ormai scoperta, sarebbe bastato dirmi "Non riesco a fare a meno di quell'altro. Ho bisogno di vederlo, continuiamo a fare i genitori senza separarci, lascio però  libero anche te di vivere la tua vita e di avere le storie che vuoi, come è giusto che sia" senza alimentare speranze in me che ancora le credevo.
> Ci avremmo guadagnato tutti e due.
> Ecco: io a mia moglie ora non sto raccontando invece che va tutto bene e che siamo una magnifica coppia, eh. Poi se non ci arriva,  tra l'altro dopo due anni di semicastita', non è più colpa mia.


Tu ipotizzi che tua moglie avrebbe avuto chiaro quello che stava vivendo. Ma non aveva chiaro proprio niente. Era trascinata dalla corrente di una emozione inaspettata.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli ultimi anni era una frase di mia moglie. ;-)))
> Magari sì, hai ragione tu, io ignaro del tradimento, probabilmente non avrei comunque contemplato miss leggerezza.
> Non ho strumenti per affermarlo sulla base di come sono ora.
> Ventenne - o poco più  - l'ho fatto, certo. Ma non posso tralasciare il resto della mia vita e come sono cambiato nei miei ruoli successivi.


A vent’anni frequentavo tre contemporaneamente. Non è indicativo.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ipotizzi che tua moglie avrebbe avuto chiaro quello che stava vivendo. Ma non aveva chiaro proprio niente. Era trascinata dalla corrente di una emozione inaspettata.


Ho letto tutte le sue mail.
Ho ascoltato le sue conversazioni.
Non faccio ipotesi, quindi.
Dopo i 40 anni io pretendo che una persona sia in grado di comprendere quello che sta vivendo. 
E io so infatti che non è questo che le dovrei rimproverare di quello che scelse all'epoca.
Non è una 15enne ingenua.
E io non sono suo padre a cui deve nascondere che esce col ragazzo.
Ha solamente fatto scelte che lei riteneva - sbagliando - più opportune.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto tutte le sue mail.
> Ho ascoltato le sue conversazioni.
> Non faccio ipotesi, quindi.
> Dopo i 40 anni io pretendo che una persona sia in grado di comprendere quello che sta vivendo.
> ...


Belle balle.
”Le emozioni non invecchiano con l’età “
Quando provi una emozione inaspettata è inaspettata e non la sai gestire. 
Per questo arriva la mostrizzazione che, talvolta, equipara il partner a un genitore severo che non capisce, anzi che non si capisce come faccia a non capire.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Belle balle.
> ”Le emozioni non invecchiano con l’età “
> Quando provi una emozione inaspettata è inaspettata e non la sai gestire.
> Per questo arriva la mostrizzazione che, talvolta, equipara il partner a un genitore severo che non capisce, anzi che non si capisce come faccia a non capire.


Inaspettata dopo i 40?
Al limite insperata. Ma è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa se non ricordo. Voi avete seguito una terapia di coppia?
> Te lo chiedo perché mi sembra che litighiate per pretesti senza comunicare realmente.


Erano esempi!!!! Litighiamo per altro..ma penso come tutti


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Erano esempi!!!! Litighiamo per altro..ma penso come tutti


Le ragioni per cui si litiga rivelano tantissimo, se si riesce a decodificare.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Inaspettata dopo i 40?
> Al limite insperata. Ma è un'altra cosa...


Inaspettata sì. Infatti ha perso la testa.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ragioni per cui si litiga rivelano tantissimo, se si riesce a decodificare.


Questo si.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Questo si.


Se almeno uno dei due capisce e non risponde alle parole, ma ai significati, cambia tutto, in meglio.


----------



## Rosarose (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il come si vive il sesso non c'entra niente con la fedeltà. Se vivi il sesso solo all'interno di una coppia non aggiunge nulla alla definizione il fatto che sia ufficiale o extra.


Una domanda se ti va di rispondere, ma mentre aveva l'amante continuava a venire anche a letto con te?

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Una domanda se ti va di rispondere, ma mentre aveva l'amante continuava a venire anche a letto con te?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Già, sarebbe interessante saperlo...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il come si vive il sesso non c'entra niente con la fedeltà. Se vivi il sesso solo all'interno di una coppia non aggiunge nulla alla definizione il fatto che sia ufficiale o extra.


Non è vero. Soprattutto se parliamo di curiosità sessuale. Niente ammazza la vita come avere vicino qualcuno che ti trasmette la tentazione di essere soddisfatto con poco.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> pizza alle cipolle


Continuo a pensare che tuo marito non avesse tutti i torti. E che il motivo non fosse solo che quell'altra era più giovane.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Una domanda se ti va di rispondere, ma mentre aveva l'amante continuava a venire anche a letto con te?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sì, anzi, era anche più coinvolta del solito.
Ha smesso di fare sesso contemporaneamente con entrambi per un problema fisico. 
Quando lei ha lasciato lui ha fatto poi diverse visite mediche per risolvere il problema.
Ma si è instaurato un blocco psicologico per ansia.
I rapporti si sono diradati.
Etc etc.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero. Soprattutto se parliamo di curiosità sessuale. Niente ammazza la vita come avere vicino qualcuno che ti trasmette la tentazione di essere soddisfatto con poco.


La curiosità sessuale puoi anche soddisfarla in un rapporto extra continuativo, ovvero in una storia, se la tua forma mentis te lo impone, non è sempre necessario avere rapporti occasionali o perlomeno, non tutti riescono a pensare al sesso come a qualcosa da vivere al di fuori di un rapporto che prevede un'intimita' che non sia solo fisica.
Anche qui, in gran parte, chi ha tradito lo ha fatto pretendendo una storia.
Diciamo che i livelli di curiosità e i desideri che essa può esprimere non sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La curiosità sessuale puoi anche soddisfarla in un rapporto extra continuativo, ovvero in una storia, se la tua forma mentis te lo impone, non è sempre necessario avere rapporti occasionali o perlomeno, non tutti riescono a pensare al sesso come a qualcosa da vivere al di fuori di un rapporto che prevede un'intimita' che non sia solo fisica.
> Anche qui, in gran parte, chi ha tradito lo ha fatto pretendendo una storia.


L'avallo del "mi sono innamorato/a"... funziona sempre sia come scusante che come autoassolvente, svilisce meno il puro rapporto di sesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'avallo del "mi sono innamorato/a"... funziona sempre sia come scusante che come autoassolvente, svilisce meno il puro rapporto di sesso.


Che tristezza sporcare i propri desideri con il bisogno di assoluzione.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La curiosità sessuale puoi anche soddisfarla in un rapporto extra continuativo, ovvero in una storia, se la tua forma mentis te lo impone, non è sempre necessario avere rapporti occasionali o perlomeno, non tutti riescono a pensare al sesso come a qualcosa da vivere al di fuori di un rapporto che prevede un'intimita' che non sia solo fisica.
> Anche qui, in gran parte, chi ha tradito lo ha fatto pretendendo una storia.
> Diciamo che i livelli di curiosità e i desideri che essa può esprimere non sono tutti uguali.


Una storia di sesso é una storia. Se c'è uno scambio. 
Una storia, anche non di sesso, in cui non c'è scambio non lo é.
Lo scambio nasce sempre dalla curiosità. Curiosità dell'altro e di se stessi. Di base la pulsione di partenza è sempre avere voglia dell'altro e di scambiare sensazioni.
Senza questi elementi non c'è la storia.
Se invece dobbiamo ragionare in base alla durata, alla promessa della durata, o alle aspettative della durata, cominciamo a predisporsi mentalmente ad accettare compromessi purché duri, che sennò rimaniamo soli.
E comincia la frustrazione.
E comincia l'ansia.
E comincia il bisogno di controllo.
Tutti quelli che millantano il valore aggiunto della storia lunga rispetto a quello che può essere anche un singolo incontro non capiscono che l'importante è quello che tu ti riporti indietro nello scambio. Il resto è solo taccagneria intellettuale.


----------



## Rosarose (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, anzi, era anche più coinvolta del solito.
> Ha smesso di fare sesso contemporaneamente con entrambi per un problema fisico.
> Quando lei ha lasciato lui ha fatto poi diverse visite mediche per risolvere il problema.
> Ma si è instaurato un blocco psicologico per ansia.
> ...


Ecco che si riaffaccia il tema della monogamia, effettivamente tua moglie per diverso tempo mi pare più di un'anno ha vissuto la poligamia. Mi pare che la maggior parte dei traditori qui dentro abbia tenuto un comportamento simile.
Ricordo solo un'utente che diceva che il marito si era inventato una patologia 
andrologica per evitare i rapporti con lei..
Non so, sarebbe interessante sapere se lo faceva per non destare sospetti o perché ringalluzzita dalla relazione extra che fungeva da stimolante.
Tu per quale ipotesi propendi? Avresti preferito che si negasse o per te è  stato comunque un non sentirsi messo completamente da parte?




Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una storia di sesso é una storia. Se c'è uno scambio.
> Una storia, anche non di sesso, in cui non c'è scambio non lo é.
> Lo scambio nasce sempre dalla curiosità. Curiosità dell'altro e di se stessi. Di base la pulsione di partenza è sempre avere voglia dell'altro e di scambiare sensazioni.
> Senza questi elementi non c'è la storia.
> ...


Rilassati, non è "il resto", la taccagneria è talmente diffusa da rientrare nella norma generale.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che tuo marito non avesse tutti i torti. E che il motivo non fosse solo che quell'altra era più giovane.


Si, infatti, Prima della più giovane ce n’era stata una  più vecchia
Hahahah
Ma sarai mica uno psicologo mancato ?


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, infatti, Prima della più giovane ce n’era stata una  più vecchia
> Hahahah
> Ma sarai mica uno psicologo mancato ?


Perfida ...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rilassati, non è "il resto", la taccagneria è talmente diffusa da rientrare nella norma generale.


Il fatto che la popolazione generale sia tendenzialmente taccagna tanto emotivamente quanto intellettualmente, non vuol dire mica che questo mi debba piacere. Né che io debba contenere il mio disprezzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, infatti, Prima della più giovane ce n’era stata una  più vecchia
> Hahahah
> Ma sarai mica uno psicologo mancato ?


No, sono semplicemente uno che odia la cipolla. Mamma mia quanto ti piace prenderti sul serio. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfida ...


Buongiorno ragazzi, sono Bruja, se non mi do di gomito almeno tre volte al giorno con un'altra femmina mi ricopro di peli e comincio ad ululare alla luna. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una storia di sesso é una storia. Se c'è uno scambio.
> Una storia, anche non di sesso, in cui non c'è scambio non lo é.
> Lo scambio nasce sempre dalla curiosità. Curiosità dell'altro e di se stessi. Di base la pulsione di partenza è sempre avere voglia dell'altro e di scambiare sensazioni.
> Senza questi elementi non c'è la storia.
> ...


La durata è la prospettiva nel momento in cui le condizioni che tu giustanente poni all'inizio del tuo post sono soddisfatte, ma ovviamente non è la garanzia. 
Temo che le frustrazioni derivino proprio dalla mancanza di quelle condizioni iniziali e dalla incapacità di porvi rimedio. Io penso che mediamente pochi proseguano un rapporto di coppia insoddisfacente fino ad arrivare a definire un progetto, ma potrei sbagliarmi.  
Ovviamente anch'io penso che una storia di sesso, ovvero un rapporto in cui il sesso sia la costituente principale dello scambio, sia comunque una storia.
Non lo è per definizione solo il rapporto occasionale.
Temo invece che ansia e desiderio di controllo siano innate nella persona e che queste condizionino le scelte nella coppia, non che ne siano originate.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ecco che si riaffaccia il tema della monogamia, effettivamente tua moglie per diverso tempo mi pare più di un'anno ha vissuto la poligamia. Mi pare che la maggior parte dei traditori qui dentro abbia tenuto un comportamento simile.
> Ricordo solo un'utente che diceva che il marito si era inventato una patologia
> andrologica per evitare i rapporti con lei..
> Non so, sarebbe interessante sapere se lo faceva per non destare sospetti o perché ringalluzzita dalla relazione extra che fungeva da stimolante.
> ...


Lo faceva perché le andava di farlo, nient'altro.
Viveva due vite parallele, diverse e complementari. L'antagonismo è nato solo quando tutto è venuto alla luce.
A quel punto è sorta anche la - solita - competitività tra uomini per la donna contesa.


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2019)

Quando sono entrata qui dentro speravo di trovare i traditori. Non volevo pacche sulla spalla, volevo ascoltare soprattutto i punti di vista di chi era dall'altra parte. Dei traditori alla fine me ne fregava ben poco ( scusate eh  ).


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ipotizzi che tua moglie avrebbe avuto chiaro quello che stava vivendo. Ma non aveva chiaro proprio niente. Era trascinata dalla corrente di una emozione inaspettata.


A 40 anni? Era incapace di intendere e di volere ?
Non le posso leggere ste cose


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho letto tutte le sue mail.
> Ho ascoltato le sue conversazioni.
> Non faccio ipotesi, quindi.
> Dopo i 40 anni io pretendo che una persona sia in grado di comprendere quello che sta vivendo.
> ...





Bruja ha detto:


> L'avallo del "mi sono innamorato/a"... funziona sempre sia come scusante che come autoassolvente, svilisce meno il puro rapporto di sesso.


Quoto


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, sono semplicemente uno che odia la cipolla. Mamma mia quanto ti piace prenderti sul serio. :rotfl:


Sul serio? E perché? 
Anch’io non la sopporto .... perche dopo un po’ mi si ripropone ....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A 40 anni? Era incapace di intendere e di volere ?
> Non le posso leggere ste cose


Mi equivochi spesso.
Essere trascinata dalle emozioni non significa non avere responsabilità. Semplicemente non si ha il controllo della situazione che non può essere pianificata, quantomeno emotivamente.
Si può pensare di vivere qualche breve momento, andare a vedere le carte e poi scoprire che la nostra combinazione non era vincente.
Per me,  in realtà il controllo non è che lo si abbia tanto spesso. Fosse solo per il fatto che potrebbe caderci una tegola in testa in qualsiasi momento, reale o metaforica. 
Pensare che noi o gli altri si abbia il controllo a me pare una illusione.
Forse dovremmo bollire più spesso il latte :carneval: e vedere che neanche su quello è facile avere il controllo.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo faceva perché le andava di farlo, nient'altro.
> Viveva due vite parallele, diverse e complementari. L'antagonismo è nato solo quando tutto è venuto alla luce.
> A quel punto è sorta anche la - solita - competitività tra uomini per la donna contesa.


Sacrosanta competitività.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sul serio? E perché?
> Anch’io non la sopporto .... perche dopo un po’ mi si ripropone ....


Tu prova a baciarmi dopo aver mangiato la pizza con le cipolle, mi trovi attaccato al lampadario tipo gatto nero.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu prova a baciarmi dopo aver mangiato la pizza con le cipolle, mi trovi attaccato al lampadario tipo gatto nero.


Ussignur... 
Per un po' di cipolla?
Io non mi tirerei indietro...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ussignur...
> Per un po' di cipolla?


No, per il sottointeso. Una che esce con me a cena fuori e commette la leggerezza di ordinare qualcosa che implica di default  _er fiato da Leone_ (cit.), come la pizza con le cipolle che citava [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] per come ragiono io mi sta mandando un messaggio.
D'altronde sono un ragazzo frivolo e superficiale. Una che si presenta in ballerine normalmente manco me la scopo. Ma glielo dico proprio.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, per il sottointeso. Una che esce con me a cena fuori e commette la leggerezza di ordinare qualcosa che implica di default  _er fiato da Leone_ (cit.), come la pizza con le cipolle che citava [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] per come ragiono io mi sta mandando un messaggio.
> D'altronde sono un ragazzo frivolo e superficiale. Una che si presenta in ballerine normalmente manco me la scopo. Ma glielo dico proprio.


Ah, ok, ho capito di più il senso che tu dai alla cosa. Pensavo invece fossi schizzinoso.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ah, ok, ho capito di più il senso che tu dai alla cosa. Pensavo invece fossi schizzinoso.


Anche, ma non particolarmente. Di base ho ancora la pretesa di pensare che se una donna vuole uscire con te, un paio d'ore davanti allo specchio ce le deve passare. Magari il risultato non è quello atteso, ma la parte più bella di un appuntamento continuano ad essere i preparativi. Anche per noi: andarsi a comprare una cazzata nuova, farsi fare la barba dal barbiere, organizzare la serata, magari farle una sorpresa. Così se magari si presenta un'imbecille che passa la sera a farti vedere le foto del cane sullo schermo del telefono, puoi troncare tranquillamente la serata appena capisci che la parte più divertente della serata te la sei già portata a casa.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi equivochi spesso.
> Essere trascinata dalle emozioni non significa non avere responsabilità. Semplicemente non si ha il controllo della situazione che non può essere pianificata, quantomeno emotivamente.
> Si può pensare di vivere qualche breve momento, andare a vedere le carte e poi scoprire che la nostra combinazione non era vincente.
> Per me,  in realtà il controllo non è che lo si abbia tanto spesso. Fosse solo per il fatto che potrebbe caderci una tegola in testa in qualsiasi momento, reale o metaforica.
> ...


Non è questione di controllo, ma di maturità nell'affrontare situazioni in cui si ha esperienza, e a 40 anni nessuna persona può dirsi che ne sia priva.
Innamorarsi, provare attrazione, desiderio, vivere una passione sono situazioni che si è imparato a vivere, a riconoscere da tempo. Se si ripresentano, non ci si può appellare all'ingenuità dell'aver perso il controllo.
E' come per una turista andare in giro ingioiellata con una Louis Vuitton in una favelas di Rio: se lo fa e viene rapinata dopo due minuti, non può dipingersi come vittima ignara. La maturità è determinata dall'aver consapevolezza delle conseguenza delle scelte. Se una persona decide di tradire lo fa pienamente consapevole di quello che sta facendo e dei rischi a cui si sottopone e a cui sottopone l'altro, esattamente come un elemento di una coppia quando nega l'attività sessuale dovrebbe essere altrettanto consapevole che sta cambiando l'equilibrio di una coppia e che questo avrà sicuramente delle conseguenze. 
Se non se ne rende conto, è un suo limite.
Noi tutti ci evolviamo, nell'arco della nostra vita, sulla base delle esperienze vissute.
Anche il discorso relativo alla scuola ha una motivazione: una persona adulta sa benissimo, perché l'ha vissuto sulla sua pelle, che il merito e le competenze nel mondo del lavoro non sono l'unico valore da spendere, perché a tutti sarà capitato di essere scavalcati da un figlio di, dall'amante del padrone, da uno inserito nella cerchia giusta, da uno stronzo che ha raccontato balle sul nostro conto, etc etc.
Queste esperienze mostrano le regole del gioco, alle quali ci si deve sottoporre quando si entra in un ambiente e che non possiamo cambiare. Una persona che vuol definirsi matura deve saperle comprendere e adeguarsi, a meno che non voglia continuare a fare Don Chisciotte a vita, ovviamente senza lamentarsi, che anche questa è una scelta che comporta  conseguenze.
La posizione più esecrabile è di chi sceglie di porsi sempre come vittima: delle pulsioni, delle emozioni, di qualcun altro, dell'età, dei problemi, dell'infanzia, dello Stato. Ci è data facoltà di scegliere, difficilmente siamo vittime come pretendiamo.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questione di controllo, ma di maturità nell'affrontare situazioni in cui si ha esperienza, e a 40 anni nessuna persona può dirsi che ne sia priva.
> Innamorarsi, provare attrazione, desiderio, vivere una passione sono situazioni che si è imparato a vivere, a riconoscere da tempo. Se si ripresentano, non ci si può appellare all'ingenuità dell'aver perso il controllo.
> E' come per una turista andare in giro ingioiellata con una Louis Vuitton in una favelas di Rio: se lo fa e viene rapinata dopo due minuti, non può dipingersi come vittima ignara. La maturità è determinata dall'aver consapevolezza delle conseguenza delle scelte. Se una persona decide di tradire lo fa pienamente consapevole di quello che sta facendo e dei rischi a cui si sottopone e a cui sottopone l'altro, esattamente come un elemento di una coppia quando nega l'attività sessuale dovrebbe essere altrettanto consapevole che sta cambiando l'equilibrio di una coppia e che questo avrà sicuramente delle conseguenze.
> Se non se ne rende conto, è un suo limite.
> ...


Quoto tutto la prima parte
Provare emozioni o innamorarsi piace  a tutti
Puoi anche decidere di inseguire le emozioni ma quando non sei capace di gestirle e commetti cazzate in nome di queste non sei la persona che io voglio Al mio fianco.
Se lasci che le emozioni ehi allontanino dalle cose importanti, o almeno che dovrebbero esserlo, vuol dire che viverle in quel determinato modo è più importante di tutto. E allora ciaone


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Ti posso dire solo una cosa, per spiegare la mia posizione. Io ritengo che l'errore più grande commesso da mia moglie sia stato quello di farmi capire che mi tradiva il tutto  perché incapace di gestire le sue ansie, promettermi fedeltà di nuovo alla mia scoperta, non mantenere la promessa e continuare la storia di nascosto per un anno, giurarmi fedeltà ancora quando riscoperta di nuovo si trovava nei casini con me, sperando di farla franca ancora con me che le stavo appiccicato al culo, passare i successivi 6 mesi a fare stronzate con me che andavo a vedere case per proporle un'offerta adeguata per separarci e alla fine fare una scelta per poi azzerare la vita sessuale di entrambi.
> Quando, ormai scoperta, sarebbe bastato dirmi "*Non riesco a fare a meno di quell'altro. Ho bisogno di vederlo, continuiamo a fare i genitori senza separarci, lascio però  libero anche te di vivere la tua vita e di avere le storie che vuoi, come è giusto che sia" senza alimentare speranze in me che ancora le credevo.
> Ci avremmo guadagnato tutti e due.*
> Ecco: io a mia moglie ora non sto raccontando invece che va tutto bene e che siamo una magnifica coppia, eh. Poi se non ci arriva,  tra l'altro dopo due anni di semicastita', non è più colpa mia.


Ma quello che non capisco di te è perchè questo discorso non l'hai fatto tu. Anzi più che fare il semplice discorso proprio impostare la vostra vita su questa linea.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma quello che non capisco di te è perchè questo discorso non l'hai fatto tu. Anzi più che fare il semplice discorso proprio impostare la vostra vita su questa linea.


Io glielo ho proposto, invece.
Per sentirmi rassicurato del contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io glielo ho proposto, invece.
> Per sentirmi rassicurato del contrario.


Ma cosa te ne fai della rassicurazione se poi a fatti dimostra l'opposto?


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa te ne fai della rassicurazione se poi a fatti dimostra l'opposto?


Nulla, è solo una menzogna in più.
Solo che lo capisci dopo.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Io sono sicuro che fosse tutto calcolato.
Lei temeva che concedendomi la libertà di avere gli spazi che lei si prendeva di nascosto, mi avrebbe perso.
Ma lei voleva una storia parallela in più, non un'altra storia al posto della nostra.
Voleva avere l'amante e il marito fedele. 
Non essere traditrice e tradita in una coppia aperta, che, conoscendomi, sarebbe stata l'anticamera della separazione.
Non per niente ha rifiutato tutte le mie proposte di separazione che erano economicamente e dal punto di vista organizzativo sostenibili per entrambi.
Perché è questa l'essenza del tradimento: aggiungere, non sostituire.
Se lei avesse avuto esperienza e il suo amante fosse stato più attento nel consigliarla in merito, tutto sarebbe andato avanti senza problemi per nessuno e secondo i suoi calcoli. Non è stato così e il modo per tamponare il tutto sa di sprovvedutezza fino al midollo.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono sicuro che fosse tutto calcolato.
> Lei temeva che concedendomi la libertà di avere gli spazi che lei si prendeva di nascosto, mi avrebbe perso.
> Ma lei voleva una storia parallela in più, non un'altra storia al posto della nostra.
> Voleva avere l'amante e il marito fedele.
> ...


Lei sa benissimo che malgrado le tue considerazioni teoriche, dal punto di vista pratico resti un marito presente, trasparente e fedele. E basta, del resto non gliene importa. Certo, il rischio che si assume e' che tu un giorno o l'altro ti possa stancare: ma guarda, questo rischio se lo assume sempre chiunque, per cui credo che le sia abbastanza irrilevante.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lei sa benissimo che malgrado le tue considerazioni teoriche, dal punto di vista pratico resti un marito presente, trasparente e fedele. E basta, del resto non gliene importa. Certo, il rischio che si assume e' che tu un giorno o l'altro ti possa stancare: ma guarda, questo rischio se lo assume sempre chiunque, per cui credo che le sia abbastanza irrilevante.


Sì.
Si è messa comoda, diciamo.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Si è messa comoda, diciamo.


Più che comoda.
Si è messa con uno dei pochi fedeli di natura. Ti conosce molto bene, appunto perché sa che una relazione extra metterebbe TE in primo luogo, in crisi. Poi certo: ogni crisi e' cambiamento.


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono sicuro che fosse tutto calcolato. Lei temeva che concedendomi la libertà di avere gli spazi che lei si prendeva di nascosto, mi avrebbe perso. Ma lei voleva una storia parallela in più, non un'altra storia al posto della nostra. Voleva avere l'amante e il marito fedele.  Non essere traditrice e tradita in una coppia aperta, che, conoscendomi, sarebbe stata l'anticamera della separazione. Non per niente ha rifiutato tutte le mie proposte di separazione che erano economicamente e dal punto di vista organizzativo sostenibili per entrambi. Perché è questa l'essenza del tradimento: aggiungere, non sostituire. Se lei avesse avuto esperienza e il suo amante fosse stato più attento nel consigliarla in merito, tutto sarebbe andato avanti senza problemi per nessuno e secondo i suoi calcoli. Non è stato così e il modo per tamponare il tutto sa di sprovvedutezza fino al midollo.


  Forse, solo forse Danny. Nella pratica la sua relazione extra l'ha fagocitata e con lei la vostra vita, perciò nella realtà delle cose la sua relazione è stata tutt' altro che immune di conseguenze. Penso che sia stata la dimensione in cui la ha proiettata il tradimento che la ha messa in crisi, non la scoperta tua della loro relazione.


----------



## void (11 Gennaio 2019)

*Un po di ipocrisia?*

Leggo e rileggoquesto 3D e l’impressione che ne traggo e di una dilagante ipocrisia.
Lo chiarisco ancora una volta, non ho preconcetti, ne a favore ne contro iltradimento. La vita è regolata dal caos, succedono delle cose che nessuno puòprevedere e ciò che fa la differenza è come le sappiamo gestire.Non mi piacciono però i profeti delle certezze, i dispensatori della veritàassoluta quelli che salgono su un pulpito a spiegare agli altri come si vive,secondo loro. Poi alla fine, se si legge tra le righe, neanche tantonascostamente, scendono come tutti a compromessi, cercando il compromesso chegli fa più comodo. Fatta la legge trovato l’inganno.Delegare agli altri scelte che aspettano a noi, è una strategia comoda. Poipossiamo arrovellarci a inventare motivi per averlo fatto, ma la risposta è unasola. Io ho tradito, mi sono innamorato di una persona e non ho trovato la forzadi lasciare la famiglia. Questo nel tempo ha posto le basi perché mia moglie mitradisse a sua volta; con la mia mancanza di coraggio ho condizionato la vitadi due persone, ed alla fine mi sono negato un futuro distruggendo il passato. Ma cazzo, almeno non accampo scuse, sono stato un vigliacco, incapace didecidere mi sono crogiolato nell’attesa che tutto si risolvesse da se, come sefosse possibile. E ne sono profondamente cosciente.E oggi è questo che mi tormenta, l’essere cosciente della miavigliaccheria, addobbata di mille giustificazioni per farla sembrare menograve, essere stato incapace di prendere delle decisioni.  Questo mi rode, non il tradimento a cui do ilvalore di una caccola, in confronto a tutto il resto. E, per la cronaca, non sono uno smidollato, giro il mondo gestendo cantieriin cui lavorano centinaia di persone. Ciononostante non ho saputo gestire lamia vita.Da una parte e dall’altra smettiamola di raccontarcela. E chiamiamo le cosecon il loro nome.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più che comoda.
> Si è messa con uno dei pochi fedeli di natura. Ti conosce molto bene, appunto perché sa che una relazione extra metterebbe TE in primo luogo, in crisi. Poi certo: ogni crisi e' cambiamento.


La mia fedeltà è solo una conseguenza della volontà che è caratterialmente innata di rispettare gli impegni presi e le persone.
Mi dà fastidio far aspettare le persona a un appuntamento o tirare un bidone, o raccontare una palla per non fare una cosa che non mi piace, figuriamoci mentire a chi voglio bene.
Per questo riesco ad avere un'opinione disincantata sul tradimento e allo stesso tempo avere scrupoli nel commetterlo.
Lei lo sa.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La mia fedeltà è solo una conseguenza della volontà che è caratterialmente innata di rispettare gli impegni presi e le persone.
> Mi dà fastidio far aspettare le persona a un appuntamento o tirare un bidone, o raccontare una palla per non fare una cosa che non mi piace, figuriamoci mentire a chi voglio bene.
> Per questo riesco ad avere un'opinione disincantata sul tradimento e allo stesso tempo avere scrupoli nel commetterlo.
> Lei lo sa.


Sa questo.
E sa anche che nel tuo quotidiano tu comunque ci stai bene.
E lei praticamente sta a posto, perché sa che tutto questo fa da contrappeso alle cose che non ti stanno bene. A me comunque impressiona (più di lei) il tuo mancato reagire non di fronte al tradimento. Ma su certe altre cose. Fermo restando che comunque con lei tutto sommato stai bene, perché hai semplicemente  "mollato" certe questioni?
Quella del sesso, ad esempio. A lei certe domande e discussioni non interessano. Ma a te si.
Perché su queste questioni non sei mai arrivato a metterla alle strette?
Dici che parlate senza peli sulla lingua: perché non le hai detto anche le cose che non le interessano?
Intendo non timidi accenni.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sa questo.
> E sa anche che nel tuo quotidiano tu comunque ci stai bene.
> E lei praticamente sta a posto, perché sa che tutto questo fa da contrappeso alle cose che non ti stanno bene. A me comunque impressiona (più di lei) il tuo mancato reagire non di fronte al tradimento. Ma su certe altre cose. Fermo restando che comunque con lei tutto sommato stai bene, perché hai semplicemente  "mollato" certe questioni?
> Quella del sesso, ad esempio. A lei certe domande e discussioni non interessano. Ma a te si.
> ...


Ne ho parlato e anche parecchio. Ho ottenuto delle risposte e delle rassicurazioni.
Per esempio, siamo partiti per le vacanze estive quest'anno con lei che mi prometteva sesso quotidiano.
Siamo stati una settimana senza che lei si facesse coinvolgere dalle mie avance, poi lei ha subito un lutto tremendo e tutto è giustamente e comprensibilmente rientrato in secondo piano. 
A me è passato il desiderio nei suoi confronti. Mi mette a disagio il pensiero di fare sesso con lei, perché ho il timore ormai che sia solo per concessione.
Questo non mi coinvolge affatto. L'ultima volta, credo sei mesi fa circa, sono durato un minuto dentro lei, poi mi si è ammosciato. Mi sentivo distante, quasi infastidito da come lei aveva gestito la scopata, le solite posizioni che decideva lei, l'assenza di preliminari, la casualità della situazione. Mi sono sentito usato, non coinvolto in un rapporto erotico, ma strumentalizzato. Insomma, non ero lì, non stavo facendo qualcosa che mi dava piacere, che avevo scelto anch'io con lei. Aveva ancora scelto sempre e solo lei.
Da allora il mio desiderio è crollato.
Ovviamente gliene ho anche parlato.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato e anche parecchio. Ho ottenuto delle risposte e delle rassicurazioni.
> Per esempio, siamo partiti per le vacanze estive quest'anno con lei che mi prometteva sesso quotidiano.
> Siamo stati una settimana senza che lei si facesse coinvolgere dalle mie avance, poi lei ha subito un lutto tremendo e tutto è giustamente e comprensibilmente rientrato in secondo piano.
> A me è passato il desiderio nei suoi confronti. Mi mette a disagio il pensiero di fare sesso con lei, perché ho il timore ormai che sia solo per concessione.
> ...


Gliene hai parlato: e lei?
Per sei mesi niente di niente: quindi  TI HA DETTO (non che tu hai capito) che è solo per gentile concessione? Non devi insistere per farle fare sesso controvoglia. Devi insistere per farglielo ammettere, non al solito per lasciarti nel limbo. Falle dire chiaramente  (visto che non ha peli sulla lingua) "non mi va più di scopare con te". Non lasciare questa roba ai sottintesi. Da una simile affermazione nascerebbero discussioni interessanti. Non sui "farò", "mi sforzerò", "ti assicuro che...".
E che cacchio.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato e anche parecchio. Ho ottenuto delle risposte e delle rassicurazioni.
> Per esempio, siamo partiti per le vacanze estive quest'anno con lei che mi prometteva sesso quotidiano.
> Siamo stati una settimana senza che lei si facesse coinvolgere dalle mie avance, poi lei ha subito un lutto tremendo e tutto è giustamente e comprensibilmente rientrato in secondo piano.
> A me è passato il desiderio nei suoi confronti. Mi mette a disagio il pensiero di fare sesso con lei, perché ho il timore ormai che sia solo per concessione.
> ...


Aggiungo un'altra cosa: sei felice di passare tu per impotente o giù di lì, quanto meno non  (più) interessato al sesso?
In effetti e' abile a girare la frittata, bisogna proprio ammetterlo.
Prima di farti l'amante, chiarisci sta roba, che non è roba da poco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato e anche parecchio. Ho ottenuto delle risposte e delle rassicurazioni.
> Per esempio, siamo partiti per le vacanze estive quest'anno con lei che mi prometteva sesso quotidiano.
> Siamo stati una settimana senza che lei si facesse coinvolgere dalle mie avance, poi lei ha subito un lutto tremendo e tutto è giustamente e comprensibilmente rientrato in secondo piano.
> A me è passato il desiderio nei suoi confronti. Mi mette a disagio il pensiero di fare sesso con lei, perché ho il timore ormai che sia solo per concessione.
> ...


dopo tanti anni credo sia normale una perdita di interesse.
Voglio dire non è la mis da guerra che fa cambiare la situazione.
Credo che nel quotidiano si è perso lo scoprirsi come coppia, si hanno solo comunicazioni di servizio. Questo influisce negativamente sulla sfera sessule, oltre all'abitudine.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Aggiungo un'altra cosa: sei felice di passare tu per impotente o giù di lì, quanto meno non  (più) interessato al sesso?
> In effetti e' abile a girare la frittata, bisogna proprio ammetterlo.
> Prima di farti l'amante, chiarisci sta roba, che non è roba da poco.


Non so se possa essere definita abile o solo indifferente o limitata nella comprensione empatica.
Certo è che io la volontà di dare una seconda o più chance ancora l'avrei data, anche la sera dopo. 
Lei niente. E, ti posso assicurare, che la prima volta con lei in motel l'amante non ci riuscì. Eppure ci ha riprovato la volta dopo...
Così ora siamo arrivati a constatare l'azzeramento del desiderio per entrambi.
Il desiderio dell'altro i una coppia lo alimenti con la pratica, non lo puoi mettere in naftalina e soprattutto non puoi reprimerlo a lungo. Alla repressione ci si abitua e porta all'astinenza naturale.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Gliene hai parlato: e lei?
> Per sei mesi niente di niente: quindi  TI HA DETTO (non che tu hai capito) che è solo per gentile concessione? Non devi insistere per farle fare sesso controvoglia. Devi insistere per farglielo ammettere, non al solito per lasciarti nel limbo. Falle dire chiaramente  (visto che non ha peli sulla lingua) "non mi va più di scopare con te". Non lasciare questa roba ai sottintesi. Da una simile affermazione nascerebbero discussioni interessanti. Non sui "farò", "mi sforzerò", "ti assicuro che...".
> E che cacchio.


La risposta consueta è sempre stata: non ho più voglia per colpa di quello che prendo (psicofarmaci e pillola per regolarizzare il ciclo).
Certo, comprensibile, è scritto pure nel bugiardino... 
Sono io che lo avverto "per gentile concessione" quando è capitato. E sono sempre io che sono andato avanti a reprimere la voglia che avevo di farlo per mesi.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dopo tanti anni credo sia normale una perdita di interesse.
> Voglio dire non è la mis da guerra che fa cambiare la situazione.
> Credo che nel quotidiano si è perso lo scoprirsi come coppia, si hanno solo comunicazioni di servizio. Questo influisce negativamente sulla sfera sessule, oltre all'abitudine.


Un conto è non essere pantere che si muovono nel letto.
Altra roba e' giocare al ribasso al fine di far scemare completamente l'interesse di uno, in modo che praticamente non rompa più le palle.
Magari lo step successivo è pure quello di rinfacciargli che è lui quello che non ce la fa. Nessuno deve obbligare l'altro a fare sesso: ma se non vuole più deve dirlo.
Non adoperarsi per creare davvero problemi all'altro.
Oh: poi non sono problemi tanto facili da superare. Non è che sia tanto bello pigliare il sesso e metterlo in archivio.
Meglio affrontarlo questo problema: se non si fa sesso e' perché  A TE non va più. E a me ovviamente non va di forzarti. Ma non che tu sia tanto forte da farmi venire un problema.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *dopo tanti anni credo sia normale una perdita di interesse.*
> Voglio dire non è la mis da guerra che fa cambiare la situazione.
> Credo che nel quotidiano si è perso lo scoprirsi come coppia, si hanno solo comunicazioni di servizio. Questo influisce negativamente sulla sfera sessule, oltre all'abitudine.


Cavoli, no, non era così. Non fino a un anno fa.
A me veniva duro (scusa la precisazione) anche solo se girava nuda per casa.
Adesso manco me ne accorgo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questione di controllo, ma di maturità nell'affrontare situazioni in cui si ha esperienza, e a 40 anni nessuna persona può dirsi che ne sia priva.
> Innamorarsi, provare attrazione, desiderio, vivere una passione sono situazioni che si è imparato a vivere, a riconoscere da tempo. Se si ripresentano, non ci si può appellare all'ingenuità dell'aver perso il controllo.
> E' come per una turista andare in giro ingioiellata con una Louis Vuitton in una favelas di Rio: se lo fa e viene rapinata dopo due minuti, non può dipingersi come vittima ignara. La maturità è determinata dall'aver consapevolezza delle conseguenza delle scelte. Se una persona decide di tradire lo fa pienamente consapevole di quello che sta facendo e dei rischi a cui si sottopone e a cui sottopone l'altro, esattamente come un elemento di una coppia quando nega l'attività sessuale dovrebbe essere altrettanto consapevole che sta cambiando l'equilibrio di una coppia e che questo avrà sicuramente delle conseguenze.
> Se non se ne rende conto, è un suo limite.
> ...


Mammamia quanta roba in disordine. In disordine per me, sia chiaro. Hai mescolato cose che non mescolerei. Ecco cosa intendo per difficoltà a comunicare [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION]
Però credo che possa riuscire a considerare una cosa alla volta.
Quando si inizia una relazione non si ha idea come evolverà, non lo si sa per noi e non lo si sa per l’altro. E anche una relazione extraconiugale è una relazione come le altre. Si può persino iniziare a scherzare con leggerezza e innocentemente e poi incrociare uno sguardo che turba. Cosa può nascere da quell’incrocio di sguardi non si sa. Tu sai benissimo che si può tradire in pausa pranzo, ma tua moglie aveva voluto una cena a due. Sapeva perché la voleva? Io non lo so. Forse voleva vedere come si sarebbe relazionata in una situazione da appuntamento, non era certa se in quella situazione le sarebbe piaciuto ecc. Certo che era consapevole di mettere in conto di poter tradire e, di conseguenza, di poter arrecarti dolore, ma avrebbe potuto essere una cosa di una volta o cinque o chissà. Quando poi ci si trova in una situazione o con una persona che ci fa tremare le ginocchia in quel momento non esiste il resto. Non si parla di bolla? Non esiste solo la bolla nel senso di non interferenza con la vita che si vuole preservare, ma esiste la bolla emotiva del coinvolgimento e lì dentro si è proprio come in quelle sfere trasparenti che rotolano su un lieve pendio, ma può diventare sempre più inclinato e mentre si è dentro non si ha il controllo di dove si sta andando. Si capisce quando si esce.

Il discorso della scuola è invece una semplice proiezione del proprio modo di vedere la vita, le relazioni, il lavoro, il successo e la necessità di benessere. Ma è il proprio, non è quello dei figli.
È naturale dare il meglio possibile ai figli e anche sognare in grande, ma il possibile è il senso di realtà e i sogni devono essere i loro.
Ho visto una intervista a Giorgia in cui diceva che a lei piaceva cantare e le andava benissimo poterlo fare nei locali, non si sognava di diventare...Giorgia. E la Pausini non smette di considerarsi una miracolata. Mica cantavano con l’idea di diventare star. Mi viene da pensare ai genitori di bambini che giocano a calcio che occupano tutti i fine settimana a portarli in giro per tornei fin dalle elementari non per farli divertire, ma con l’idea che diventeranno la soluzione economica della famiglia, meglio di vincere al Superenalotto. Ma il figlio vuole giocare e basta. Certo sogna la nazionale, ma sa che è un sogno come sogna di fare l’astronauta o Jig Robot. I bambini vanno lasciati giocare i loro giochi e sognare i loro sogni. È come se io fossi stata mandata all’accademia militare perché a dieci anni giocavo alla guerra. I figli devono costruire la loro vita, non costituire la realizzazione della vita sognata dai genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto tutto la prima parte
> Provare emozioni o innamorarsi piace  a tutti
> Puoi anche decidere di inseguire le emozioni ma quando non sei capace di gestirle e commetti cazzate in nome di queste non sei la persona che io voglio Al mio fianco.
> Se lasci che le emozioni ehi allontanino dalle cose importanti, o almeno che dovrebbero esserlo, vuol dire che viverle in quel determinato modo è più importante di tutto. E allora ciaone


Le cazzate per le emozioni le hai fatte anche tu. Ti è andata bene. Non chiamare la casualità fortunata previdenza.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La risposta consueta è sempre stata: non ho più voglia per colpa di quello che prendo (psicofarmaci e pillola per regolarizzare il ciclo).
> Certo, comprensibile, è scritto pure nel bugiardino...
> Sono io che lo avverto "per gentile concessione" quando è capitato. E sono sempre io che sono andato avanti a reprimere la voglia che avevo di farlo per mesi.


Ma non lo vedi che ti lascia nel limbo?

A quel punto discutetela sta cosa.
Fagliela sta domanda: "per te devo raggiungere la pace dei sensi?".

Purtroppo ho l'impressione che quello sia il suo desiderio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nulla, è solo una menzogna in più.
> Solo che lo capisci dopo.


Interessante: tu lo capisci dopo.
Già.
Invece lei sapeva tutto.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se possa essere definita abile o solo indifferente o limitata nella comprensione empatica.
> Certo è che io la volontà di dare una seconda o più chance ancora l'avrei data, anche la sera dopo.
> Lei niente. E, ti posso assicurare, che la prima volta con lei in motel l'amante non ci riuscì. Eppure ci ha riprovato la volta dopo...
> Così ora siamo arrivati a constatare l'azzeramento del desiderio per entrambi.
> Il desiderio dell'altro i una coppia lo alimenti con la pratica, non lo puoi mettere in naftalina e soprattutto non puoi reprimerlo a lungo. Alla repressione ci si abitua e porta all'astinenza naturale.


”L’amante non ci riuscì “ ?
Che rapporto strano ...
Con l’amante dovrebbero essere scintille !
E presumo che l’amante era sulla cinquantina, quindi , insomma !


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse, solo forse Danny. Nella pratica la sua relazione extra l'ha fagocitata e con lei la vostra vita, perciò nella realtà delle cose la sua relazione è stata tutt' altro che immune di conseguenze. Penso che sia stata la dimensione in cui la ha *proiettata* il tradimento che la ha messa in crisi, non la scoperta tua della loro relazione.


:up:


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ”L’amante non ci riuscì “ ?
> Che rapporto strano ...
> Con l’amante dovrebbero essere scintille !
> E presumo che l’amante era sulla cinquantina, quindi , insomma !


Mi dicono (oramai vado per sentito dire e per rimembranze ) che la prima volta e' sempre un po' a rischio. Magari non flop, ma le successive di solito sono meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Leggo e rileggoquesto 3D e l’impressione che ne traggo e di una dilagante ipocrisia.
> Lo chiarisco ancora una volta, non ho preconcetti, ne a favore ne contro iltradimento. La vita è regolata dal caos, succedono delle cose che nessuno puòprevedere e ciò che fa la differenza è come le sappiamo gestire.Non mi piacciono però i profeti delle certezze, i dispensatori della veritàassoluta quelli che salgono su un pulpito a spiegare agli altri come si vive,secondo loro. Poi alla fine, se si legge tra le righe, neanche tantonascostamente, scendono come tutti a compromessi, cercando il compromesso chegli fa più comodo. Fatta la legge trovato l’inganno.Delegare agli altri scelte che aspettano a noi, è una strategia comoda. Poipossiamo arrovellarci a inventare motivi per averlo fatto, ma la risposta è unasola. Io ho tradito, mi sono innamorato di una persona e non ho trovato la forzadi lasciare la famiglia. Questo nel tempo ha posto le basi perché mia moglie mitradisse a sua volta; con la mia mancanza di coraggio ho condizionato la vitadi due persone, ed alla fine mi sono negato un futuro distruggendo il passato. Ma cazzo, almeno non accampo scuse, sono stato un vigliacco, incapace didecidere mi sono crogiolato nell’attesa che tutto si risolvesse da se, come sefosse possibile. E ne sono profondamente cosciente.E oggi è questo che mi tormenta, l’essere cosciente della miavigliaccheria, addobbata di mille giustificazioni per farla sembrare menograve, essere stato incapace di prendere delle decisioni.  Questo mi rode, non il tradimento a cui do ilvalore di una caccola, in confronto a tutto il resto. E, per la cronaca, non sono uno smidollato, giro il mondo gestendo cantieriin cui lavorano centinaia di persone. Ciononostante non ho saputo gestire lamia vita.Da una parte e dall’altra smettiamola di raccontarcela. E chiamiamo le cosecon il loro nome.


Tu dai un giudizio valore a quella che tu chiami vigliaccheria che non ho elementi per negare o condividere, ma che non mi convince del tutto.
Però sostanzialmente sono d’accordo con te. Non sappiamo dove stiamo andando, la risposta è dentro di noi, ma è sbagliata.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Gliene hai parlato: e lei?
> Per sei mesi niente di niente: quindi  TI HA DETTO (non che tu hai capito) che è solo per gentile concessione? Non devi insistere per farle fare sesso controvoglia. Devi insistere per farglielo ammettere, non al solito per lasciarti nel limbo. Falle dire chiaramente  (visto che non ha peli sulla lingua) "non mi va più di scopare con te". Non lasciare questa roba ai sottintesi. Da una simile affermazione nascerebbero discussioni interessanti. Non sui "farò", "mi sforzerò", "ti assicuro che...".
> E che cacchio.


Ma è fisicamente malata eh.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mammamia quanta roba in disordine. In disordine per me, sia chiaro. Hai mescolato cose che non mescolerei. Ecco cosa intendo per difficoltà a comunicare @_Jim Cain_
> Però credo che possa riuscire a considerare una cosa alla volta.
> Quando si inizia una relazione non si ha idea come evolverà, non lo si sa per noi e non lo si sa per l’altro. E anche una relazione extraconiugale è una relazione come le altre. Si può persino iniziare a scherzare con leggerezza e innocentemente e poi incrociare uno sguardo che turba. Cosa può nascere da quell’incrocio di sguardi non si sa. *Tu sai benissimo che si può tradire in pausa pranzo, ma tua moglie aveva voluto una cena a due. Sapeva perché la voleva? Io non lo so. Forse voleva vedere come si sarebbe relazionata in una situazione da appuntamento, non era certa se in quella situazione le sarebbe piaciuto ecc*.


Brunetta, si erano già baciati.
La cena prevedeva il dopo cena, come al solito.
Non c'è stata, perché gliel'ho negata ed è finita in motel di pomeriggio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dopo tanti anni credo sia normale una perdita di interesse.
> Voglio dire non è la mis da guerra che fa cambiare la situazione.
> Credo che nel quotidiano si è perso lo scoprirsi come coppia, si hanno solo comunicazioni di servizio. Questo influisce negativamente sulla sfera sessule, oltre all'abitudine.


Concordo sulla importanza delle carenze comunicative ed erotiche nel quotidiano.
L’erotismo non esplode tra le lenzuola. Un elettrodomestico non può trasformarsi in una tigre.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è fisicamente malata eh.


Credo voglia semplicemente fare scivolare lui in una specie di totale disinteresse sessuale.
E archiviare la questione definitivamente.
I problemi così li fai venire agli altri.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che era consapevole di mettere in conto di poter tradire e, di conseguenza, di poter arrecarti dolore, *ma avrebbe potuto essere una cosa di una volta o cinque o chissà.* Quando poi ci si trova in una situazione o con una persona che ci fa tremare le ginocchia in quel momento non esiste il resto. Non si parla di bolla? Non esiste solo la bolla nel senso di non interferenza con la vita che si vuole preservare, ma esiste la bolla emotiva del coinvolgimento e *lì dentro si è proprio come in quelle sfere trasparenti che rotolano su un lieve pendio*, ma può diventare sempre più inclinato e mentre si è dentro non si ha il controllo di dove si sta andando. Si capisce quando si esce.
> 
> .


E quindi?
Ha preso permessi per 13 pomeriggi per far rotolare delle sfere su un pendio o per andare in motel?
Va bene tutto, ma almeno per chiedere alla capa - che sapeva benissimo dove andava perché è lo stesso posto dove va lei - i permessi sarà stata lucida, eh.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo voglia semplicemente fare scivolare lui in una specie di totale disinteresse sessuale.
> E archiviare la questione definitivamente.
> I problemi così li fai venire agli altri.


E' la stessa idea che mi son fatto io.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, si erano già baciati.
> La cena prevedeva il dopo cena, come al solito.
> Non c'è stata, perché gliel'ho negata ed è finita in motel di pomeriggio.


Capirai. Dopo un bacio si sa come evolve una relazione? Magari poi lo avrebbe trovato ripugnante, che ne sapeva? Certo che era entrata nell’ordine di idee di tradire. Sto dicendo che avrebbe potuto essere una volta e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo voglia semplicemente fare scivolare lui in una specie di totale disinteresse sessuale.
> E archiviare la questione definitivamente.
> I problemi così li fai venire agli altri.


No. È malata davvero.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io glielo ho proposto, invece.
> Per sentirmi rassicurato del contrario.


Purtroppo le rassicurazioni se non seguite da fatti non valgono nulla.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Mah. [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION], ma perché non ti concedi - seriamente - una vacanza dalla famiglia? La figlia è grande ormai.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E quindi?
> Ha preso permessi per 13 pomeriggi per far rotolare delle sfere su un pendio o per andare in motel?
> Va bene tutto, ma almeno per chiedere alla capa - che sapeva benissimo dove andava perché è lo stesso posto dove va lei - i permessi sarà stata lucida, eh.


Ma non sapeva che sarebbero stati 13. Come non sapeva che non avrebbe trovato allettante la proposta di lui di sposarsi, ma neppure sapeva che lui l’avrebbe fatta. Nemmeno sapeva che poi lui si sarebbe sposato dopo sei mesi e non lo sapeva nemmeno lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Gliene hai parlato: e lei?
> Per sei mesi niente di niente: quindi  TI HA DETTO (non che tu hai capito) che è solo per gentile concessione? Non devi insistere per farle fare sesso controvoglia. Devi insistere per farglielo ammettere, non al solito per lasciarti nel limbo. Falle dire chiaramente  (visto che non ha peli sulla lingua) "non mi va più di scopare con te". Non lasciare questa roba ai sottintesi. Da una simile affermazione nascerebbero discussioni interessanti. Non sui "farò", "mi sforzerò", "ti assicuro che...".
> E che cacchio.


È DIFFICILISSIMO ottenere una risposta del genere.
Generalmente vengono opposte scuse di vario tipo, ma la sostanza è quella.
La verità é che da soggetti siffatti è inutile attendersi una risposta che coincida con la situazione reale perché è parecchio probabile che quella risposta non arriverà mai.
Bisognerebbe agire indipendente dalle risposte, dalle rassicurazioni che non trovano però mai un corrispettivo nella realtà dei fatti.
E cioè decidere indipendentemente da esse.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il discorso della scuola è invece una semplice proiezione del proprio modo di vedere la vita, le relazioni, il lavoro, il successo e la necessità di benessere. Ma è il proprio, non è quello dei figli.
> È naturale dare il meglio possibile ai figli e anche sognare in grande, ma il possibile è il senso di realtà e i sogni devono essere i loro.
> *Ho visto una intervista a Giorgia in cui diceva che a lei piaceva cantare e le andava benissimo poterlo fare nei locali, non si sognava di diventare...Giorgia.* E la Pausini non smette di considerarsi una miracolata. *Mica cantavano con l’idea di diventare star.* Mi viene da pensare ai genitori di bambini che giocano a calcio che occupano tutti i fine settimana a portarli in giro per tornei fin dalle elementari non per farli divertire, ma con l’idea che diventeranno la soluzione economica della famiglia, meglio di vincere al Superenalotto. Ma il figlio vuole giocare e basta. Certo sogna la nazionale, ma sa che è un sogno come sogna di fare l’astronauta o Jig Robot. I bambini vanno lasciati giocare i loro giochi e sognare i loro sogni. È come se io fossi stata mandata all’accademia militare perché a dieci anni giocavo alla guerra. I figli devono costruire la loro vita, non costituire la realizzazione della vita sognata dai genitori.


Brunetta, Giorgia ha una tecnica della madonna, ha studiato e ha respirato l'aria di famiglia, ma se non avesse avuto le conoscenze giuste come la Pausini (entrambe con genitori professionisti nell'ambito musicale che hanno saputo promuoverle nella maniera migliore) sarebbe rimasta a fare la cantante da sala, la corista o l'insegnante nell'ambiente o a prestare la voce ad altri. Chiunque studia seriamente ha l'ambizione di fare qualcosa che lo porti a fare il lavoro che sogna, e per un cantante fare concerti come la Pausini è il massimo degli obiettivi possibili (e lei ci è riuscita con una tecnica mediocre, non è Beyoncè!).
Ma non ci riesci se non hai un supporto e chi investe su di te. A Sanremo non ci vai col talento. Occorrono soldi.
il sottolineato è una cazzata: non si diventa star per caso. E' frutto di investimenti mirati alla perfezione e ovviamente anche di culo, perché nessuno ha la garanzia che questi portino a qualcosa. 
E' un ambiente dove sgomiti. Come tutti quelli dove girano soldi.


----------



## bettypage (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È malata davvero.


Ma infatti, non è che due chiacchiere e si risolve. Se poi prebde psicofarmaci ha proprio un calo della libido fisico.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Cavoli, no, non era così. Non fino a un anno fa.
> A me veniva duro (scusa la precisazione) anche solo se girava nuda per casa.
> Adesso manco me ne accorgo.


Quotissimo. A me anche solo pensare di tornare a casa, dove sapevo c era mia moglie ad aspettarmi, faceva lo stesso effetto. Concreto. Fisicamente eccitato. Vederla pure in tuta non.pettinata per me poco cambiava. Post tradimento cambiato tutto...molto meno desiderio per me...e di riflesso per lei. Provo un certo distacco nel vederla, pensarla dal pdv sesso. Alle volte anche vedere un suo slip sulla sedia mi da come fastidio. Come se la sessualità condivisa da lei con un altro mi avesse cambiato. La dimensione familiare, affettiva ne è molto meno scalfita. Cmq era per dire che non è affatto vero che.il tempo mortifica il sesso il desiderio.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ”L’amante non ci riuscì “ ?
> Che rapporto strano ...
> Con l’amante dovrebbero essere scintille !
> E presumo che l’amante era sulla cinquantina, quindi , insomma !


Lui disse che erano due anni che non lo faceva con la compagna, che si negava.
Forse era vero. Ma non è un problema mio...


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È malata davvero.


Mica bisogna essere malati per forza.
Basta anche non volere una cosa e avere dall'altra parte qualcuno che non fa storie. E se le fa, lo si porta a condividere il problema risolvendolo in modo sempre conforme a cio' che si vuole.
Vuole che stia con la pace dei sensi per non avere rotture con la propria pace dei sensi  (da malattia o altro non importa)?
Beh. Si fa di tutto per rendere certi momenti quanto di meno desiderabile, che se l'altro minimamente lo sente perde il desiderio.
Se poi si autoconvince di "non farcela più" in generale, il problema è risolto.

Mio marito non era malato. Eppure non gliene fotteva niente del fatto che alla fine tutto si era ridotto a centrare un buco. A me ha creato problemi non da poco, però. E' la stessa situazione rovesciata. Non mi sento di dire che e' malato. Semplicemente se ne fregava, e io per un po' non ho avuto forza di uscirne. E ne sono uscita solo perché il mio uscirne contemplava un non fare. A situazione rovesciata, il fare e' la soluzione, il non fare vincere un problema non da poco.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capirai. Dopo un bacio si sa come evolve una relazione? *Magari poi lo avrebbe trovato ripugnante, che ne sapeva?* Certo che era entrata nell’ordine di idee di tradire. Sto dicendo che avrebbe potuto essere una volta e basta.


?
Cioè limoni con uno al parco, ti messaggi con lui tutta eccitata, programmi la scopata e temi che lui possa risultare ripugnante al momento opportuno?
Ma perché?
Guarda che per smuovere mia moglie lui deve averle fatto molto sangue fin da subito. E se uno ti fa sangue di solito non ti passa con una botta e via.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> D'altronde sono un ragazzo frivolo e superficiale. Una che si presenta in ballerine normalmente manco me la scopo. Ma glielo dico proprio.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. @_danny_, ma perché non ti concedi - seriamente - una vacanza dalla famiglia? La figlia è grande ormai.


Ci sto pensando.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non sapeva che sarebbero stati 13. Come non sapeva che non avrebbe trovato allettante la proposta di lui di sposarsi, ma neppure sapeva che lui l’avrebbe fatta. Nemmeno sapeva che poi lui si sarebbe sposato dopo sei mesi e non lo sapeva nemmeno lui.


Va beh, ma neppure io sapevo che mi sarei sposato con lei.
Però quando l'ho baciata la prima volta sapevo che mi piaceva e che avrei voluto stare con lei.
Ero conscio del mio desiderio.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mica bisogna essere malati per forza.
> Basta anche non volere una cosa e avere dall'altra parte qualcuno che non fa storie. E se le fa, lo si porta a condividere il problema risolvendolo in modo sempre conforme a cio' che si vuole.
> Vuole che stia con la pace dei sensi per non avere rotture con la propria pace dei sensi  (da malattia o altro non importa)?
> Beh. Si fa di tutto per rendere certi momenti quanto di meno desiderabile, che se l'altro minimamente lo sente perde il desiderio.
> Se poi si autoconvince di "non farcela più" in generale, il problema è risolto.


APPLAUSI !


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mica bisogna essere malati per forza.
> Basta anche non volere una cosa e avere dall'altra parte qualcuno che non fa storie. E se le fa, lo si porta a condividere il problema risolvendolo in modo sempre conforme a cio' che si vuole.
> Vuole che stia con la pace dei sensi per non avere rotture con la propria pace dei sensi  (da malattia o altro non importa)?
> Beh. Si fa di tutto per rendere certi momenti quanto di meno desiderabile, che se l'altro minimamente lo sente perde il desiderio.
> ...


Quoto.
Sta succedendo anche a me. E sento che devo reagire, aprendomi al di fuori della coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, Giorgia ha una tecnica della madonna, ha studiato e ha respirato l'aria di famiglia, ma se non avesse avuto le conoscenze giuste come la Pausini (entrambe con genitori professionisti nell'ambito musicale che hanno saputo promuoverle nella maniera migliore) sarebbe rimasta a fare la cantante da sala, la corista o l'insegnante nell'ambiente o a prestare la voce ad altri. Chiunque studia seriamente ha l'ambizione di fare qualcosa che lo porti a fare il lavoro che sogna, e per un cantante fare concerti come la Pausini è il massimo degli obiettivi possibili (e lei ci è riuscita con una tecnica mediocre, non è Beyoncè!).
> Ma non ci riesci se non hai un supporto e chi investe su di te. A Sanremo non ci vai col talento. Occorrono soldi.
> il sottolineato è una cazzata: non si diventa star per caso. E' frutto di investimenti mirati alla perfezione e ovviamente anche di culo, perché nessuno ha la garanzia che questi portino a qualcosa.
> E' un ambiente dove sgomiti. Come tutti quelli dove girano soldi.


A me sembrano considerazioni che costituiscono scuse anticipate. 
[video=youtube;KHW5lhtkM9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHW5lhtkM9U[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quotissimo. A me anche solo pensare di tornare a casa, dove sapevo c era mia moglie ad aspettarmi, faceva lo stesso effetto. Concreto. Fisicamente eccitato. Vederla pure in tuta non.pettinata per me poco cambiava. Post tradimento cambiato tutto...molto meno desiderio per me...e di riflesso per lei. Provo un certo distacco nel vederla, pensarla dal pdv sesso. Alle volte anche vedere un suo slip sulla sedia mi da come fastidio. Come se la sessualità condivisa da lei con un altro mi avesse cambiato. La dimensione familiare, affettiva ne è molto meno scalfita. Cmq era per dire che non è affatto vero che.il tempo mortifica il sesso il desiderio.


Oh siete umani anche voi uomini :mexican:, lo dico sempre.
Il desiderio nasce dal sentimento.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mica bisogna essere malati per forza.
> Basta anche non volere una cosa e avere dall'altra parte qualcuno che non fa storie. E se le fa, lo si porta a condividere il problema risolvendolo in modo sempre conforme a cio' che si vuole.
> Vuole che stia con la pace dei sensi per non avere rotture con la propria pace dei sensi  (da malattia o altro non importa)?
> Beh. Si fa di tutto per rendere certi momenti quanto di meno desiderabile, che se l'altro minimamente lo sente perde il desiderio.
> ...


Però la mostrizzazione ha molte facce. Apro un thread.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ?
> Cioè limoni con uno al parco, ti messaggi con lui tutta eccitata, programmi la scopata e temi che lui possa risultare ripugnante al momento opportuno?
> Ma perché?
> Guarda che per smuovere mia moglie lui deve averle fatto molto sangue fin da subito. E se uno ti fa sangue di solito non ti passa con una botta e via.


Non è vero. Può succedere. 
A diverse mie amiche è successo.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


>


:rotfl:
ma i cuoricini?


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Sta succedendo anche a me. E sento che devo reagire, aprendomi al di fuori della coppia.


Tua moglie ha la tendenza a proiettare se stessa su di te, confidando sul fatto che tu riesca poi a filtrare separando il buono  (sempre per lei) dal non buono (sempre per lei).

Inizia con il dirle che è una dinamica che non ti sta bene più.

E inizia a toglierle una parte di buono. Fatti.
Non è che devi farle la rivoluzione.

Tempo fa ho letto che vi addormentate abbracciati, o camminate sempre mano nella mano. Togli qualcosa di quello che per lei è il buono che desidera. Piccole cose. Visto che le piace stare nella coppia a sue precise condizioni. Vedi un po' che magari oltre a chiedere il perché (risposta "non ho voglia") non riesca a farsi due domande.
Senza ovviamente inaridire. Che è inutile. Ma magari un periodo in cui capisce che ad una certa anche tu sei fatto di carne può essere utile. Io proverei ad osservare soprattutto come si muoverebbe: arrabbiata, preoccupata, disorientata, indifferente  (cosa che non credo, toccata una cosa che le interessa). Ripeto, senza fare rivoluzioni: solo oggettivamente meno disponibile.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh siete umani anche voi uomini :mexican:, lo dico sempre.
> Il desiderio nasce dal sentimento.


Ma anche no, altrimenti non desidereremmo donne che non conosciamo.
Il desiderio viene annichilito dal rifiuto, non dal no estemporaneo, ma dall'esclusione.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no, altrimenti non desidereremmo donne che non conosciamo.
> Il desiderio viene annichilito dal rifiuto, non dal no estemporaneo, ma dall'esclusione.


Casomai è il sentimento che nasce dal desiderio. Le basi proprio. :rotfl:


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh siete umani anche voi uomini :mexican:, lo dico sempre.
> Il desiderio nasce dal sentimento.


Mai avuto dubbi in merito. La controprova è che ora quando lo si fa per me è qualcosa di diverso rispetto a prima. Purtroppo peggiore, inferiore. Penso che è perché la amo ''meno''....come se ci fossero dei valori quantitativi. Prima era sesso, amore, complicita, volersi bene, ...tutto. ora tutto ''attutito''. Che peccato. Una grande perdita.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la mostrizzazione ha molte facce. Apro un thread.


Ma lei non è un mostro: e' una che sa cosa vuole, sa come ottenerlo facile e che può permettersi di non aver particolare ascolto verso l'altro. Tutto qui. E' una persona normalissima che confida nella più o meno smisurata capacità altrui di adeguarsi al meglio (per se stessa), sulla base del fatto che diverse altre cose condivise sono un importante contrappeso. Non la casa in fiamme.
Una situazione in cui malgrado tutto stanno entrambi bene.

Non è che tutti attribuiamo alle manchevolezze lo stesso peso. O che compensiamo alla stessa maniera.
Il punto è che pure compensando, se evitiamo di farci carico di problemi non nostri, forse è meglio.
Lei non auspica un calo di desiderio perché vuole male a lui.
Lei al limite può avere quell'obbiettivo in quanto però più interessata al suo stare bene.

Aprilo quel 3d, ma non volevo mostrizzare la moglie di Danny.
A Danny peraltro ho detto più volte che ha lasciato un terreno facile.
Io su certe domande  "martellerei" per avere risposte sincere.
Giusto per evitare non detti che ingenerano A LUI sensi di colpa.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Può succedere.
> A diverse mie amiche è successo.


Successo anche a me. L unica volta che ho tradito ho fatto paragone con mia moglie....non c era storia. eppure  cera affetto ecc. Ma forse a me è pesato il senso di colpa..che non mi ha fatto godere la cosa. Penso.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Casomai *è il sentimento che nasce dal desiderio*. Le basi proprio. :rotfl:


Sì.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi dicono (oramai vado per sentito dire e per rimembranze ) che la prima volta e' sempre un po' a rischio. Magari non flop, ma le successive di solito sono meglio.


Per me, sicuramente.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mai avuto dubbi in merito. La controprova è che ora quando lo si fa per me è qualcosa di diverso rispetto a prima. Purtroppo peggiore, inferiore. Penso che è perché la amo ''meno''....come se ci fossero dei valori quantitativi. Prima era sesso, amore, complicita, volersi bene, ...tutto. ora tutto ''attutito''. Che peccato. Una grande perdita.


Sì.
Si perdono cose preziose e non rimpiazzabili.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Successo anche a me. L unica volta che ho tradito ho fatto paragone con mia moglie....non c era storia. eppure  cera affetto ecc. Ma forse a me è pesato il senso di colpa..che non mi ha fatto godere la cosa. Penso.


Non so se fosse senso di colpa.
Esiste la fedeltà a se stessi, alla propria storia, alle proprie scelte, a ciò che si è costruito, non c’è solo il “tradito”.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha la tendenza a proiettare se stessa su di te, confidando sul fatto che tu riesca poi a filtrare separando il buono  (sempre per lei) dal non buono (sempre per lei).
> 
> Inizia con il dirle che è una dinamica che non ti sta bene più.
> 
> ...


Sottolineerei l'oggettivamente meno disponibile, se lei si rende conto davvero che lui PUO' benissimo non considerarla, qualche risultato potrebbe ottenerlo. Poi deciderà se il risultato gli sta bene...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le cazzate per le emozioni le hai fatte anche tu. Ti è andata bene. Non chiamare la casualità fortunata previdenza.


Parlavamo di emozioni che allontano e mettono a rischio il rapporto
Non di cazzate in senso di situazioni


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è fisicamente malata eh.


Se sei fisicamente malata ma tieni al tuo partner ti curi e in ogni modo gli fai capire quanto lo desideri anche se impossibilitata
L'impossibilità non dura anni e forse nemmeno mesi se non ti sta bene che sia così


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlavamo di emozioni che allontano e mettono a rischio il rapporto
> Non di cazzate in senso di situazioni


Si può non riuscire, per come si mettono le cose.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Quoto [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] in ogni post


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se sei fisicamente malata ma tieni al tuo partner ti curi e in ogni modo gli fai capire quanto lo desideri anche se impossibilitata
> L'impossibilità non dura anni e forse nemmeno mesi se non ti sta bene che sia così


Ma è malata proprio perché non prova desiderio.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se sei fisicamente malata ma tieni al tuo partner ti curi e in ogni modo gli fai capire quanto lo desideri anche se impossibilitata
> *L'impossibilità non dura anni e forse nemmeno mesi se non ti sta bene che sia così*


Corretto.
Altrimenti è solo una zona comoda in cui ti ci sei infilato.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è malata proprio perché non prova desiderio.


Sta in una zona bella comoda, in cui può permettersi di non cambiare nulla.
Questa è la sua malattia.
Sai qual è il problema?
Che in questi anni, da quando mi ha tradito, non ha mosso un passo verso di me.
Io mi sono sforzato di capirla, di comprendere quello che è successo, ho perso tempo per cambiare, starle dietro, propormi al meglio, accettare i suoi ricatti emotivi, ho sperato in un cambiamento, ho creduto alle sue promesse di cambiamento, mi sono negato le occasioni che ho avuto di avere un'altra storia, mi sono negato anche le uscite in passato per rinsaldare il nostro rapporto, l'ho assistita quando stava male, ascoltata, accompagnata dai medici, abbracciata, baciata, cercata, desiderata, fotografata, pensata.
E lei è ancora lì, allo stesso posto di prima.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è malata proprio perché non prova desiderio.


Se prende un farmaco che contempla nel bugiardino un calo del desiderio, non è detto che questo accada. Sono effetti secondari che accadono raramente. Secondo me ha trovato una bella scusa.
Conosco una persona che prende 2 farmaci che ha come effetti negativi il calo del desiderio e calo non c’è stato. Ed ha più di 50 anni.


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sta in una zona bella comoda, in cui può permettersi di non cambiare nulla. Questa è la sua malattia. Sai qual è il problema? Che in questi anni, da quando mi ha tradito, non ha mosso un passo verso di me. Io mi sono sforzato di capirla, di comprendere quello che è successo, ho perso tempo per cambiare, starle dietro, propormi al meglio, accettare i suoi ricatti emotivi, ho sperato in un cambiamento, ho creduto alle sue promesse di cambiamento, mi sono negato le occasioni che ho avuto di avere un'altra storia, mi sono negato anche le uscite in passato per rinsaldare il nostro rapporto, l'ho assistita quando stava male, ascoltata, accompagnata dai medici, abbracciata, baciata, cercata, desiderata, fotografata, pensata. E lei è ancora lì, allo stesso posto di prima.


  Ma infatti.... è tutto un forum che si chiede cosa ci stai ancora a fare...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sta in una zona bella comoda, in cui può permettersi di non cambiare nulla.
> Questa è la sua malattia.
> Sai qual è il problema?
> Che in questi anni, da quando mi ha tradito, non ha mosso un passo verso di me.
> ...


Appunto perché è così, se non ti piace malata. Ma se non fosse malata perché l’avresti portata da tanti medici?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se prende un farmaco che contempla nel bugiardino un calo del desiderio, non è detto che questo accada. Sono effetti secondari che accadono raramente. Secondo me ha trovato una bella scusa.
> Conosco una persona che prende 2 farmaci che ha come effetti negativi il calo del desiderio e calo non c’è stato. Ed ha più di 50 anni.


Ma io non capisco per quale motivo una persona dovrebbe trovare appagante una vita senza sesso, come se fosse un bel trucchetto per fregare il partner.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti.... è tutto un forum che si chiede cosa ci stai ancora a fare...


Questa è un’altra storia e io me lo domando da almeno tre anni.
Ma non per questo devo mostrizzare lei.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco per quale motivo una persona dovrebbe trovare appagante una vita senza sesso, come se fosse un bel trucchetto per fregare il partner.


Ma perché a lei non interessa più fare sesso con Danny. 
Farlo sarebbe più di una concessione. 
Il perché è arrivata a questo punto non lo so.
So bene cosa significa perdere ogni desiderio per una determinata persona, solo che lei non ha il coraggio di dirglielo e si attacca a varie scuse.


----------



## Mariben (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se prende un farmaco che contempla nel bugiardino un calo del desiderio, non è detto che questo accada. Sono effetti secondari che accadono raramente. Secondo me ha trovato una bella scusa.
> Conosco una persona che prende 2 farmaci che ha come effetti negativi il calo del desiderio e calo non c’è stato. Ed ha più di 50 anni.



Ho sofferto di depressione .
Il primo farmaco che ho preso mi azzerava la libido oltre a farmi mangiare come un bue. 
Con lo psichiatra abbiamo fatto n tentativi finchè abbiamo trovato il farmaco giusto.
A me il fatto di non provare desiderio e di ingrassare  rendeva ancor più depressa .
Forse non cercavo scuse ?


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è un’altra storia e io me lo domando da almeno tre anni. Ma non per questo devo mostrizzare lei.


 Non mostrizzo, arrivo a conclusioni, posto che sicuramente è una faccenda anche caratteriale (a me ad esempio sarebbe bastato molto, ma molto meno per prendere drastiche decisioni). Da come Danny ha descritto la faccenda in cosa riporre ancora speranze?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma perché a lei non interessa più fare sesso con Danny.
> Farlo sarebbe più di una concessione.
> Il perché è arrivata a questo punto non lo so.
> So bene cosa significa perdere ogni desiderio per una determinata persona, solo che lei non ha il coraggio di dirglielo e si attacca a varie scuse.


Non le interessa perché è malata.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ho sofferto di depressione .
> Il primo farmaco che ho preso mi azzerava la libido oltre a farmi mangiare come un bue.
> Con lo psichiatra abbiamo fatto n tentativi finchè abbiamo trovato il farmaco giusto.
> A me il fatto di non provare desiderio e di ingrassare  rendeva ancor più depressa .
> Forse non cercavo scuse ?


Le forme depressive sono varie. Magari alcuni psichiatri non definirebbero depressione major quella che hai avuto tu. È la malattia della moglie di Danny è più fisica che psicologica.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mai avuto dubbi in merito. La controprova è che ora quando lo si fa per me è qualcosa di diverso rispetto a prima. Purtroppo peggiore, inferiore. Penso che è perché la amo ''meno''....come se ci fossero dei valori quantitativi. Prima era sesso, amore, complicita, volersi bene, ...tutto. ora tutto ''attutito''. Che peccato. Una grande perdita.


Abbiamo un esemplare di mantide maschio


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ho sofferto di depressione .
> Il primo farmaco che ho preso mi azzerava la libido oltre a farmi mangiare come un bue.
> Con lo psichiatra abbiamo fatto n tentativi finchè abbiamo trovato il farmaco giusto.
> A me il fatto di non provare desiderio e di ingrassare  rendeva ancor più depressa .
> Forse non cercavo scuse ?


Ok, non nego che ci sono malattie in cui questo problema è presente.
Rimango scettica per il caso di Danny, forse per come è accaduto il tutto, per il comportamento della moglie, poco empatico sia prima che dopo. Non mi meraviglierei se lo tradisce ancora.


----------



## Mariben (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le forme depressive sono varie. Magari alcuni psichiatri non definirebbero depressione major quella che hai avuto tu. È la malattia della moglie di Danny è più fisica che psicologica.



Capisco.... comunque io soffro di fibromialgia e la depressione è stata una conseguenza.
Dalla fibromialgia non si guarisce. Si può tenere sotto controllo e, per mia esperienza, attività fisica e sesso sono  dei buoni coadiuvanti.
Porto la mia esperienza ovviamente  non avendo la mimima idea di cosa soffra lamoglie di Danny.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è malata proprio perché non prova desiderio.


Ti adoro per quanto sei buona o forse ingenua


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se prende un farmaco che contempla nel bugiardino un calo del desiderio, non è detto che questo accada. Sono effetti secondari che accadono raramente. Secondo me ha trovato una bella scusa.
> Conosco una persona che prende 2 farmaci che ha come effetti negativi il calo del desiderio e calo non c’è stato. Ed ha più di 50 anni.


Quoto


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le interessa perché è malata.



Beh sarebbe il caso che ne prenda coscienza e si curi, non può pretendere che lui sottostia alle sue variabili esistenziale a vita... sopportare funziona solo se è risolvente.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma perché a lei non interessa più fare sesso con Danny.
> Farlo sarebbe più di una concessione.
> Il perché è arrivata a questo punto non lo so.
> So bene cosa significa perdere ogni desiderio per una determinata persona, solo che lei non ha il coraggio di dirglielo e si attacca a varie scuse.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le interessa perché è malata.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Le forme depressive sono varie. Magari alcuni psichiatri non definirebbero depressione major quella che hai avuto tu. È la malattia della moglie di Danny è più fisica che psicologica.





Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, non nego che ci sono malattie in cui questo problema è presente.
> Rimango scettica per il caso di Danny, forse per come è accaduto il tutto, per il comportamento della moglie, poco empatico sia prima che dopo. Non mi meraviglierei se lo tradisce ancora.


Io non capisco di che malattie si stia parlando.
Una persona può anche avere tutti i problemi del mondo, ma non si dimentica di chi ha accanto.
Se lo fa, è perché non gli interessa più di tanto sbattersi perché comunque ha già tutto quello che desidera da lui.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco per quale motivo una persona dovrebbe trovare appagante una vita senza sesso, come se fosse un bel trucchetto per fregare il partner.


Il sesso non lo vuole con lui


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Capisco.... comunque io soffro di fibromialgia e la depressione è stata una conseguenza.
> Dalla fibromialgia non si guarisce. Si può tenere sotto controllo e, per mia esperienza, attività fisica e sesso sono  dei buoni coadiuvanti.
> Porto la mia esperienza ovviamente  non avendo la mimima idea di cosa soffra lamoglie di Danny.


Neanch’io..



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti adoro per quanto sei buona o forse ingenua


...ma c’entrano gli ormoni.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ho sofferto di depressione .
> Il primo farmaco che ho preso mi azzerava la libido oltre a farmi mangiare come un bue.
> Con lo psichiatra abbiamo fatto n tentativi finchè abbiamo trovato il farmaco giusto.
> A me il fatto di non provare desiderio e di ingrassare  rendeva ancor più depressa .
> Forse non cercavo scuse ?


Togli il forse
Sei la dimostrazione che se vuoi una cosa cerchi la soluzione


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Beh sarebbe il caso che ne prenda coscienza e si curi, non può pretendere che lui sottostia alle sue variabili esistenziale a vita... sopportare funziona solo se è risolvente.


Ma lei sta bene così
Io non escludo che se le capitasse l’occasione non la prenderebbe al volo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non capisco di che malattie si stia parlando.
> Una persona può anche avere tutti i problemi del mondo, ma non si dimentica di chi ha accanto.
> Se lo fa, è perché non gli interessa più di tanto sbattersi perché comunque ha già tutto quello che desidera da lui.


Questo è un altro discorso e non dire che non ho ...empatia per te.
Solo non è necessario attribuire a tua moglie anche una colpa per la sua malattia.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non capisco di che malattie si stia parlando.
> Una persona può anche avere tutti i problemi del mondo, ma non si dimentica di chi ha accanto.
> Se lo fa, è perché non gli interessa più di tanto sbattersi perché comunque ha già tutto quello che desidera da lui.


Che bello leggere questo post


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma lei sta bene così
> Io non escludo che se le capitasse l’occasione non la prenderebbe al volo


E quindi direi che prendere una decisione sarebbe auspicabile... non si può fare il frate trappista a vita


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco per quale motivo una persona dovrebbe trovare appagante una vita senza sesso, come se fosse un bel trucchetto per fregare il partner.


infatti lo nega anche a se stessa


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma lei sta bene così
> Io non escludo che se le capitasse l’occasione non la prenderebbe al volo


Ma come fai a sapere quanto le stia bene o quanto sia patologico? 
Io non credo che per lei ci sia "comodità quanto evidente malessere.che poi sia egoistico non curarsi...ok.ma fa parte della depressione , ad esempio, negarla


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma lei sta bene così
> Io non escludo che se le capitasse l’occasione non la prenderebbe al volo


Sai che ogni tanto penso che mi piacerebbe metterla alla prova, così, tanto per avere quella "piccola" conferma che mi manca per dipanare gli ultimi dubbi?
Trovare un "figo perso" di quelli a cui lei non può dire di no che ci prova con lei e vedere che reazione suscita...
Non lo faccio perché la trovo una mossa un po' triste, di basso livello.
Però la curiosità di vedere cosa accadrebbe ce l'ho.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> E quindi direi che prendere una decisione sarebbe auspicabile... non si può fare il frate trappista a vita


Vero.ma almeno per un certo periodo trovo che a danny il ruolo assunto stesse bene e anche per lui ci fosse una sorta di "comodità "  passiva


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma come fai a sapere quanto le stia bene o quanto sia patologico?
> Io non credo che per lei ci sia "comodità quanto evidente malessere.che poi sia egoistico non curarsi...ok.ma fa parte della depressione , ad esempio, negarla


Sono andato dallo psichiatra con lei. Non soffre di depressione.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che ogni tanto penso che mi piacerebbe metterla alla prova, così, tanto per avere quella "piccola" conferma che mi manca per dipanare gli ultimi dubbi?
> Trovare un "figo perso" di quelli a cui lei non può dire di no che ci prova con lei e vedere che reazione suscita...
> Non lo faccio perché la trovo una mossa un po' triste, di basso livello.
> Però la curiosità di vedere cosa accadrebbe ce l'ho.


Chiedi aiuto a Arci
Ma se non ci casca è per colpa di lui


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che ogni tanto penso che mi piacerebbe metterla alla prova, così, tanto per avere quella "piccola" conferma che mi manca per dipanare gli ultimi dubbi?
> Trovare un "figo perso" di quelli a cui lei non può dire di no che ci prova con lei e vedere che reazione suscita...
> Non lo faccio perché la trovo una mossa un po' triste, di basso livello.
> Però la curiosità di vedere cosa accadrebbe ce l'ho.


E davvero ti servirebbe? Per come ti leggo non hai bisogno di conferme, sai benissimo cosa accadrebbe, tanto vale  che tu li sciolga questi dubbi residui.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono andato dallo psichiatra con lei. Non soffre di depressione.


Accudisci te stesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Chiedi aiuto a Arci
> Ma se non ci casca è per colpa di lui


Non funziona mai.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono andato dallo psichiatra con lei. Non soffre di depressione.


Non ho una grande esperienza in questa malattia, anzi, per niente.
Ma a naso non credo che si tratta di depressione quando va due volte alla settimana dal parrucchiere ed esce regolamente con le amiche.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Vero.ma almeno per un certo periodo trovo che a danny il ruolo assunto stesse bene e anche per lui ci fosse una sorta di "comodità "  passiva



Poò essere, onfattie ho già scritto che prenderei una decisione... alla fine spiace dirlo ma quella che sta passando in questo limbo decisionale è la sua vita...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> E quindi direi che prendere una decisione sarebbe auspicabile... non si può fare il frate trappista a vita


io sono almeno due anni che glielo dico
Che ripeto non significa per forza separarsi


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Accudisci te stesso.


Certo che deve farlo


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ho una grande esperienza in questa malattia, anzi, per niente.
> Ma a naso non credo che si tratta di depressione quando va due volte alla settimana dal parrucchiere ed esce regolamente con le amiche.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ho una grande esperienza in questa malattia, anzi, per niente.
> Ma a naso non credo che si tratta di depressione quando va due volte alla settimana dal parrucchiere ed esce regolamente con le amiche.


ma cosa c'entra.il parere dello psichiatra magari fa testo...anche se certi disagi tra chimica e sensazioni non ha molte certezze


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Poò essere, onfattie ho già scritto che prenderei una decisione... alla fine spiace dirlo ma quella che sta passando in questo limbo decisionale è la sua vita...


hai ragione...quello che dico è che sono in due a stare male in un modo diverso


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un conto è non essere pantere che si muovono nel letto.
> Altra roba e' giocare al ribasso al fine di far scemare completamente l'interesse di uno, in modo che praticamente non rompa più le palle.
> Magari lo step successivo è pure quello di rinfacciargli che è lui quello che non ce la fa. Nessuno deve obbligare l'altro a fare sesso: ma se non vuole più deve dirlo.
> Non adoperarsi per creare davvero problemi all'altro.
> ...


pensa, se lo dichiarasse. Vorrebbe dire ,ti autorizzo ad andare altrove. Se la castità non è condivisa ovvio che si deve prendere anche atto , che si cerca fuori quel che non si trova in casa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Cavoli, no, non era così. Non fino a un anno fa.
> A me veniva duro (scusa la precisazione) anche solo se girava nuda per casa.
> Adesso manco me ne accorgo.


il motivo è legato alla sua mancata risposta? Sei sicuro?


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il motivo è legato alla sua mancata risposta? Sei sicuro?


Dall'androloga (le preferisco donne, una soprattutto) sono andato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma i cuoricini?


 c'è qualcosa di strano nell'aria.
Orbis che manda bacini con cuoricini per gli auguri a perplesso.
Ora Jim con te.
Si respira aria sessualmente modificata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dall'androloga (le preferisco donne, una soprattutto) sono andato.


 sto dicendo che non è solo la sua mancanza di ridposta. 
È che ti è passata l'attrazione per lei .Punto senza troppi perché.
Ma con l'androloga resta floscio o si rizza?


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sta in una zona bella comoda, in cui può permettersi di non cambiare nulla.
> Questa è la sua malattia.
> Sai qual è il problema?
> Che in questi anni, da quando mi ha tradito, non ha mosso un passo verso di me.
> ...


ti avranno già risposto in mille.......quindi non infierisco


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sto dicendo che non è solo la sua mancanza di ridposta.
> È che ti è passata l'attrazione per lei .Punto senza troppi perché.
> Ma con l'androloga resta floscio o si rizza?


ma ci manca che si fa pure venire le paranoie da "flop" per colpa di una che lo tratta in quel modo e che fra un po' è sicuramente capace pure di imputargli l'assenza di rapporti e desiderio


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ma ci manca che si fa pure venire le paranoie da "flop" per colpa di una che lo tratta in quel modo e che fra un po' è sicuramente capace pure di imputargli l'assenza di rapporti e desiderio


 credo che lei lo farà.
L'importante è essere pronti.
Per questo dico il flop è cosa sua, non dettata esclusivamente da lei.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pensa, se lo dichiarasse. Vorrebbe dire ,ti autorizzo ad andare altrove. Se la castità non è condivisa ovvio che si deve prendere anche atto , che si cerca fuori quel che non si trova in casa.


Non è un fatto personale, perché lo dicono tutti.
Ma a me questa filosofia fa schifo.
Nessuno è erogatore di soddisfazione di bisogni. È aberrante pensarlo.
Si parla di relazione. Le relazioni nascono come nascono e sull’entusiasmo e l’euforia iniziale si costruiscono sentimenti e si evolve la relazione. Parlo di costruzione perché è un processo complesso che è il risultato comune di una condivisione di vita.
Ridurre questo a una aritmetica di bisogni soddisfatti o no è misero.
Se un rapporto non funziona, non funziona.
Non è questione di prendere i prodotti altrove.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un fatto personale, perché lo dicono tutti.
> Ma a me questa filosofia fa schifo.
> Nessuno è erogatore di soddisfazione di bisogni. È aberrante pensarlo.
> Si parla di relazione. Le relazioni nascono come nascono e sull’entusiasmo e l’euforia iniziale si costruiscono sentimenti e si evolve la relazione. Parlo di costruzione perché è un processo complesso che è il risultato comune di una condivisione di vita.
> ...


si ma se per vari motivi non ci si può separare, certe dichiarazioni a cosa porterebbero.
In pratica la nostra relazione è diventata l'essere dei coinquilini, se ti va bene è così, in fin dei conti non ci sono alternative.E mi pare che Danny abbia già detto in passato che una separazione non può essere contemplata per ragioni economiche.
Non mi sembra ci siano molte vie d'uscita. Può piacere o meno, il dato di fatto è questo.


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un fatto personale, perché lo dicono tutti. Ma a me questa filosofia fa schifo. Nessuno è erogatore di soddisfazione di bisogni. È aberrante pensarlo. Si parla di relazione. Le relazioni nascono come nascono e sull’entusiasmo e l’euforia iniziale si costruiscono sentimenti e si evolve la relazione. Parlo di costruzione perché è un processo complesso che è il risultato comune di una condivisione di vita. Ridurre questo a una aritmetica di bisogni soddisfatti o no è misero. Se un rapporto non funziona, non funziona. Non è questione di prendere i prodotti altrove.


  Nessuno è un erogatore di soddisfazione dai bisogni, certo, ma la faccenda dei bisogni individuali è un po' più complessa, ovviamente parlo di bisogni relazionali nei quali il sesso in se è un mezzo, non un fine. Negare il mezzo in questo caso (caso di Danny) è secondo me negare anche il perseguimento di un fine. Non so se mi sono spiegato...


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma se per vari motivi non ci si può separare, certe dichiarazioni a cosa porterebbero.
> In pratica la nostra relazione è diventata l'essere dei coinquilini, se ti va bene è così, in fin dei conti non ci sono alternative.E mi pare che Danny abbia già detto in passato che una separazione non può essere contemplata per ragioni economiche.
> Non mi sembra ci siano molte vie d'uscita. Può piacere o meno, il dato di fatto è questo.


Si ma vivere insieme per motivi economici non è proprio vivere insieme,  ognuno dovrebbe essere libero di farsi la sua vita... insomma i fatidici separati in casa.   Danny  prenderà prima o poi una decisione per la SUA vita


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è qualcosa di strano nell'aria.
> Orbis che manda bacini con cuoricini per gli auguri a perplesso.
> Ora Jim con te.
> Si respira aria sessualmente modificata.


Figurati. Scorsa settimana ero al mucca.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno è un erogatore di soddisfazione dai bisogni, certo, ma la faccenda dei bisogni individuali è un po' più complessa, ovviamente parlo di bisogni relazionali nei quali il sesso in se è un mezzo, non un fine. Negare il mezzo in questo caso (caso di Danny) è secondo me negare anche il perseguimento di un fine. Non so se mi sono spiegato...


Ma non lo nego.
È l’idea che il panettiere ha finito le michette e allora vado da un altro che è orribile.
Poi ci sono casi individuali che non consentono che di trovare un’altra relazione in costanza di matrimonio.
È teorizzarlo in quei termini che è orribile. È orribile per il coniuge, per l’amante e per chi cerca un prodotto.


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non lo vedi che ti lascia nel limbo?
> 
> A quel punto discutetela sta cosa.
> Fagliela sta domanda: "per te devo raggiungere la pace dei sensi?".
> ...


Ma a lei non interessa chi causa cosa o chi vuole cosa. Non vuole farlo e punto . Se lui insiste dicendo quando stai proponendo. Lei  glielo fa passare come “sei insensibile...io non sto bene ...”


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figurati. Scorsa settimana ero al mucca.


che i il mucca


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si ma vivere insieme per motivi economici non è proprio vivere insieme,  ognuno dovrebbe essere libero di farsi la sua vita... insomma i fatidici separati in casa.   Danny  prenderà prima o poi una decisione per la SUA vita


 non puoi farti la tua vita se sei separato in casa. In teoria è così, in pratica se trovi poi un' altra persona devi fare una scelta. 
Quando si dichiara apertamente che è finita , la strada da imboccare è una sola


----------



## Moni (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non puoi farti la tua vita se sei separato in casa. In teoria è così, in pratica se trovi poi un' altra persona devi fare una scelta.
> Quando si dichiara apertamente che è finita , la strada da imboccare è una sola


Ma non è detto conosco gente che prosegue come amici senza più avere aspettative quindi no frustrazione e si vogliono pure bene ma scopacchiano fuori... 
Se sta bene ad entrambi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma non è detto conosco gente che prosegue come amici senza più avere aspettative quindi no frustrazione e si vogliono pure bene ma scopacchiano fuori...
> Se sta bene ad entrambi...


sono diventati fratello è sorella


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che i il mucca


https://youtu.be/mYbVVXId6G8


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che ogni tanto penso che mi piacerebbe metterla alla prova, così, tanto per avere quella "piccola" conferma che mi manca per dipanare gli ultimi dubbi?
> Trovare un "figo perso" di quelli a cui lei non può dire di no che ci prova con lei e vedere che reazione suscita...
> Non lo faccio perché la trovo una mossa un po' triste, di basso livello.
> Però la curiosità di vedere cosa accadrebbe ce l'ho.


A che pro?
Le info su di lei le hai già


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che ogni tanto penso che mi piacerebbe metterla alla prova, così, tanto per avere quella "piccola" conferma che mi manca per dipanare gli ultimi dubbi?
> Trovare un "figo perso" di quelli a cui lei non può dire di no che ci prova con lei e vedere che reazione suscita...
> Non lo faccio perché la trovo una mossa un po' triste, di basso livello.
> Però la curiosità di vedere cosa accadrebbe ce l'ho.


Chi ha tradito una volta e dopo non ha mostrato pentimento ed empatia per la tua sofferenza, secondo me tradirà ancora quando avrà occasione.


----------



## Moni (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono diventati fratello è sorella


Si e come tali si vogliono bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> https://youtu.be/mYbVVXId6G8


ti sei divertito?ma le persone vestite normali le fanno entrare?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti sei divertito?ma le persone vestite normali le fanno entrare?


Essere l'unico maschio in un gruppo di Lelle è sempre divertente.


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si e come tali si vogliono bene


E andrebbe tutto ok... ma appunto le relazioni restano fuori,  é come quando da ragazzi si era in famiglia.  Credo sia un modo piuttosto seccante di relazionarsi.  Non so quanti amici ho che quando le donne sanno che sono separati in casa danno il due di picche, salvo non cerchino solo avventurette... sembra si possa fare tutto, in realtà esiste una reperibilità conviviale per enne motivi che tarpa la vera libertà dei due separati.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> E andrebbe tutto ok... ma appunto le relazioni restano fuori,  é come quando da ragazzi si era in famiglia.  Credo sia un modo piuttosto seccante di relazionarsi.  Non so quanti amici ho che quando le donne sanno che sono separati in casa danno il due di picche, salvo non cerchino solo avventurette... sembra si possa fare tutto, in realtà esiste una reperibilità conviviale per enne motivi che tarpa la vera libertà dei due separati.


Ma che c'entra, quello perché nessuno crede davvero alla storia della separata in casa. E soprattutto perché la separata in casa si accolla. Se uno vuole una sposata, si scopa la sposata con tutto il kit di deresponsabilizzazione che comporta il fatto che tu ti prendi solo il meglio di una donna, mentre le rotture di cazzo se le tiene il legittimo.
Non è un caso che tu abbia parlato di amici maschi e di separati donne.
La separata in casa è quella che normalmente ha azzerato ogni tipo di vita sociale con illegittimo, Tranne i casi di circostanza, e comincia a chiedere cene vacanze weekend cinema teatri e compagnia bella. Ovvio che poi si scopa, ma se volevo un'altra fidanzata cercavo la fidanzata.
Le basi, proprio. 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra, quello perché nessuno crede davvero alla storia della separata in casa. E soprattutto perché la separata in casa si accolla. Se uno vuole una sposata, si scopa la sposata con tutto il kit di deresponsabilizzazione che comporta il fatto che tu ti prendi solo il meglio di una donna, mentre le rotture di cazzo se le tiene il legittimo.
> Non è un caso che tu abbia parlato di amici maschi e di separati donne.
> La separata in casa è quella che normalmente ha azzerato ogni tipo di vita sociale con illegittimo, Tranne i casi di circostanza, e comincia a chiedere cene vacanze weekend cinema teatri e compagnia bella. Ovvio che poi si scopa, ma se volevo un'altra fidanzata cercavo la fidanzata.
> Le basi, proprio.
> ...


Certo, certo... ma per me era ambivalente, a credi davveri che le donne abbiano un diverso universo relazionale in questo caso?
 Quindi credi che l'uomo separato abbia soluzioni brillanti o risolte... bah mancheranno le basi, ma se hai solo quelle, capita che ci si possa costruire sopra una stamberga esistenziale... Non sono gli eventi, leggi separazione, che determinano la vita, ma sempre e soprattutto le nostre reazioni ad essi. I separati in casa hanno molti modi di convivere, di solito scelgono i peggiori o non scelgono trascinando l'ectoplasma di una vita a due diviso due...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo, certo... ma per me era ambivalente, a credi davveri che le donne abbiano un diverso universo relazionale in questo caso?
> Quindi credi che l'uomo separato abbia soluzioni brillanti o risolte... bah mancheranno le basi, ma se hai solo quelle, capita che ci si possa costruire sopra una stamberga esistenziale... Non sono gli eventi, leggi separazione, che determinano la vita, ma sempre e soprattutto le nostre reazioni ad essi. I separati in casa hanno molti modi di convivere, di solito scelgono i peggiori o non scelgono trascinando l'ectoplasma di una vita a due diviso due...


La stamberga esistenziale :rotfl:
Vabbè, ti perdono l'impianto intellettuale stile Luciana Littizzetto perché era troppo carina. Comunque Marte e Venere non si parlano. Facci pace con questa cosa. Se prendiamo una base esclusivamente statistica le separate in casa Sono molto meno avverse all'idea di passare dalla relazione col pantofolaio attuale ad una relazione con qualcun altro. Anche perché quelle che sbuffano perché magari "si scopa e basta mai un cinema mai un teatro", ecc. ecc. Sono proprio le separate in casa. Quando le fai notare che un legittimo ce l'hanno con cui fare vita sociale, ti fanno chiaramente capire che tu potresti essere il prossimo legittimo.
Ovviamente non tutte e non sempre, ne faccio un discorso puramente statistico. Come faccio un discorso puramente statistico quando gli dico che normalmente i maschietti separati in casa vedono una liberazione eventuale dalla megera presente come recupero dei spazi individuali, piuttosto che il passaggio alla megera successiva. Questo se sono maschi risolti. Chi zompa da una relazione all'altra normalmente cerca qualcuno che gli lavi i calzini.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2019)

Maschi risolti, categoria in via di estinzione  che dovrebbe avere il suo World Wide Fund for Human ...
ok me lo dico da sola :serpe:


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Maschi risolti, categoria in via di estinzione  che dovrebbe avere il suo World Wide Fund for Human ...
> ok me lo dico da sola :serpe:


 ma no, ma quale serpe ? Fai tenerezza. C'è un sessismo latente quando parli di Uomini e Donne praticamente in ogni singolo post che scrivi


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma no, ma quale serpe ? Fai tenerezza. C'è un sessismo latente quando parli di Uomini e Donne praticamente in ogni singolo post che scrivi


Sessismo, sei certo che sia quello il problema? 
Forse una caratteristica, ma vedi tu sei mosca bianca, ammetti quello che sei e quello che fai. 
In genere, le maschere sono più numerose dei capi in guardaroba. 
Sia chiaro anche le donne hanno simili caratteristiche.
Escludo ovviamente i cialtroni inascoltabili, e vale per le cialtrone in pari misura a cui facilmente si aggiunge il piagnisteo, anzi spesso le donne riescono ad essere stranamente più distruttive. 
Non faccio esempi, ce ne sono abbastanza anche nei post degli ultimi giorni.
Poi sia chiaro, io ho visto casi abbastanza tristi di separati in casa e di condivisioni anche minime in cui l'infelicità era implicita. Ovvio che ognuno ha il proprio grado di sopportabilità, siamo sempre di fronte al "quanto mi sta bene" valutando il "quanto mi conviene"...


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sessismo, sei certo che sia quello il problema?
> Forse una caratteristica, ma vedi tu sei mosca bianca, ammetti quello che sei e quello che fai.
> In genere, le maschere sono più numerose dei capi in guardaroba.
> Sia chiaro anche le donne hanno simili caratteristiche.
> ...


Basta che il dato quantitativo sia abbastanza chiaro. Morte di cazzo e morti di fregna sono tribù egualmente numerose.
Poi non ti credere che il mio essere Mosca Bianca stia nel fatto di piacermi da morire anche se ci sono legioni di sfigati che mi vorrebbero zittino e buonino.
Ti posso assicurare che i maschi risolti non sono così rari, probabilmente cerchi nei posti sbagliati.


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Basta che il dato quantitativo sia abbastanza chiaro. Morte di cazzo e morti di fregna sono tribù egualmente numerose.
> Poi non ti credere che il mio essere Mosca Bianca stia nel fatto di piacermi da morire anche se ci sono legioni di sfigati che mi vorrebbero zittino e buonino.
> Ti posso assicurare che i maschi risolti non sono così rari, probabilmente cerchi nei posti sbagliati.


Per mosca bianca intendevo consapevolezza di sè senza finzioni, conoscenza della propria realtà e pensiero ... essere risolto non è automatismo per consapevole. Le due qualità insieme non sono poi così diffuse...  qualunque siano le frequentazioni


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per mosca bianca intendevo consapevolezza di sè senza finzioni, conoscenza della propria realtà e pensiero ... essere risolto non è automatismo per consapevole. Le due qualità insieme non sono poi così diffuse...  qualunque siano le frequentazioni


La consapevolezza è già il 50% del pacchetto.


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La consapevolezza è già il 50% del pacchetto.


Naturale, ma il 50% sbaglio o conta il giusto anche per decidere in una qualunque società ?
 Al massimo conta quasi più per il veto...   Si parlava di abbinamenti che si confortano a vicenda. 
Ritengo che chi li abbia possieda una buona dotazione iniziale.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Naturale, ma il 50% sbaglio o conta il giusto anche per decidere in una qualunque società?


Dipende sempre come siamo messi coi finanziamenti soci


----------



## Paolo78mi (16 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho questa curiosità che mi "tormenta" da un po', cioè: perché chi tradisce sente il bisogno di frequentare Tradinet?
> 
> Non  è una domanda retorica e tantomeno non è una provocazione. Davvero. Per  come la vedo io, il bisogno e il senso stesso dell'esistenza di un sito  come questo è quello del "rifugio", un riparo per traditi feriti che  cercano risposte (e magari anche conforto) attraverso la condivisione di  un'esperienza comune. Forse egoisticamente ci sentiamo anche un po'  sollevati nel constatare che ci sono esperienze più brutte della nostra.  In ogni caso il motivo della presenza dei/delle traditi e tradite è  chiara e non lascia dubbi.
> 
> ...


Perche siamo dei Narcisisti patologici e ci piace veder strisciare le nostre Amanti, una volta fatta la prima poppata dal BIBERON

:up:


----------



## Darietto (17 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Perche siamo dei Narcisisti patologici e ci piace veder strisciare le nostre Amanti, una volta fatta la prima poppata dal BIBERON
> 
> :up:



Se ti definisci narcisista vuol dire che non lo sei  

Poi è curioso il fatto che non provi piacere nel dare piacere ma nell'umiliare l'altra persona. Certo che hai avuto una bella fortuna a nascere con un pene grosso, perché via quello...


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Se ti definisci narcisista vuol dire che non lo sei
> 
> Poi è curioso il fatto che non provi piacere nel dare piacere ma nell'umiliare l'altra persona. Certo che hai avuto una bella fortuna a nascere con un pene grosso, perché via quello...


Io non darei per scontato questo.
Spesso i vanitosi si vantano con quello che hanno e soprattutto con quello che desiderano avere, ma non hanno.
Perché sbandierarlo ai 4 venti una cosa che non interessa a nessuno ?
Insomma un po’ di classe e di discrezione valgono molto più di qualsiasi diametro.


----------



## Darietto (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io non darei per scontato questo.
> Spesso i vanitosi si vantano con quello che hanno e soprattutto con *quello che desiderano avere, ma non hanno*.
> Perché sbandierarlo ai 4 venti una cosa che non interessa a nessuno ?
> Insomma un po’ di classe e di discrezione valgono molto più di qualsiasi diametro.


C'è un'enorme differenza tra un vanitoso e un narcisista patologico. In ogni caso ho capito cosa intendi. 
Per il resto, concordo. E' come uno che vince 10 milioni di euro, e invece di andarseli a godere passa il tempo nei forum a vantarsene. Non ha senso.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> C'è un'enorme differenza tra un vanitoso e un narcisista patologico. In ogni caso ho capito cosa intendi.
> Per il resto, concordo. E' come uno che vince 10 milioni di euro, e invece di andarseli a godere passa il tempo nei forum a vantarsene. Non ha senso.


Se vinci dieci milioni di euro e con mezzo milione ti fai una bella macchina che suscita ammirazione su un forum di appassionati il tempo ce lo passi di certo, se non sei uno più che discreto.
Soprattutto se non hai un bar preferito dove andare a suscitare invidia.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> C'è un'enorme differenza tra un vanitoso e un narcisista patologico. In ogni caso ho capito cosa intendi.
> Per il resto, concordo. E' come uno che vince 10 milioni di euro, e invece di andarseli a godere passa il tempo nei forum a vantarsene. Non ha senso.


Questo che mi fa pensare che non ha vinto proprio niente, cioè... un biberon, come direbbe Paolo.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se vinci dieci milioni di euro e con mezzo milione ti fai una bella macchina che suscita ammirazione su un forum di appassionati il tempo ce lo passi di certo, se non sei uno più che discreto.
> Soprattutto se non hai un bar preferito dove andare a suscitare invidia.


Io con 10 milioni di euro non perderei tempo per suscitare invidia; me li goderei e basta.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io con 10 milioni di euro non p*erderei tempo* per suscitare invidia; me li goderei e basta.


Arriverebbe da sola, ti assicuro.
Quella cattiva, però.
Su un forum di Aston Martin, potresti sperare invece di suscitare una più apprezzabile ammirazione.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Arriverebbe da sola, ti assicuro.
> Quella cattiva, però.
> Su un forum di Aston Martin, potresti sperare invece di suscitare una più apprezzabile ammirazione.

















Insomma volevo mettere la pubblicità di Aston Martin, non riesco.
La conoscete vero ?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


>


Certo, venire qui a parlare di biberon, fa l'effetto di uno che scrive su un forum di Aston Martin proponendo una Lagonda color fucsia.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Accidenti, esiste davvero.:carneval:


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma volevo mettere la pubblicità di Aston Martin, non riesco.
> La conoscete vero ?


Quella : “ sai che non sei stato il primo... ma t’importa davvero “?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io con 10 milioni di euro non perderei tempo per suscitare invidia; me li goderei e basta.


Anch’io.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma volevo mettere la pubblicità di Aston Martin, non riesco.
> La conoscete vero ?


Quella fake?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quella : “ sai che non sei stato il primo... ma t’importa davvero “?


La pubblicità non esiste (anche se ricorda altre simili già viste in passato) ma l'evento in sé (secondo me programmato) è servito per avere ugualmente le pagine sui giornali.
Ormai si fa così, si abbina un evento a una tematica di attualità.
Molto meglio del solito spot e perfetta per i social.


----------

